# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Urgence climatique et appel de l'ONU: agir

## Seabirds

Bonjour  toutes et  tous !

Le sujet de ce post n'est pas vraiment de dbattre de la ralit du rchauffement climatique:  part un ou deux allums en blouse blanche  ::fou::  qui devraient tre condamns pour crime contre l'humanit, l'immense majorit des scientifiques ont atteint un consensus en la matire. Contester la ralit du rchauffement climatique d'origine anthropique est aujourd'hui assez proche de proclamer que la terre est plate, ou [provoc]que C++ est plus lent que C [\provoc]. Bref. Avanons.

Vous aurez peut-tre pris connaissance du rcent rapport du GIEC sur un rchauffement  +1.5C. Les conclusions sont trs (trs) dures, surtout quand on sait qu'il est trs improbable de tenir la barre des +1.5C, ni mme +2C: on va sans doute devoir affronter les pires consquences d'ici 2050: 

 disparition totales des rcifs coralliens et chute des pcheries diminution des rendements agricoles allant jusqu' 50% selon les zones (certains estiment que l'agriculture pourrait disparatre vers la fin du sicle si on ne s'empche pas d'aller vers +3 / +5 C ) diminution d'au moins 17% des ressources en eau du bassin mditerranen (a c'est le scnario "optimiste" des +2C, donc en vrai ce sera sans doute bien pire) incendies majeurs (la garrigue et la forts landaise par grande scheresse et sous une vague de chaleurs  50C ... hum  ::weird::  ) augmentation en frquence et en intensit des vnements climatiques extrmes centaines de millions  milliard(s) de rfugis climatiques conflits arms inlining de la liste des autres consquences ... (eg saviez vous que le Bengladesh tait sans doute fichu ?  ::triste::  )


J'ai personnellement normment de mal  m'imaginer en 2030-2050. J'avais jusqu' cette anne l'impression qu'on avait le temps, que les consquences taient assez lointaines (2100), mais le rchauffement climatique semble s'emballer (les phnomnes prennent de vitesse les prdictions scientifiques), et maintenant il semble assez clair que l'on va aller taper dans le mur de mon vivant (j'ai mme pas 30 ans, j'ai bien l'impression que je vais pas vieillir bien vieux). Le secrtaire gnral de l'ONU dans son appel de Septembre dernier parle de "menace existentielle directe"  ::weird:: , et appelle "les groupes de jeunes, groupes de femmes,* secteur priv*, communauts religieuses et associations environnementales du monde entier"  entrer immdiatement en action et  interpeller nos responsables.  :8O:  Non, a ne sent pas trs bon.

Le meilleur espoir que nous ayons est de diminuer drastiquement nos missions de gaz  effet de serre (de 45% d'ici 2030). Cela va ncessiter des efforts  tous les niveaux de la socit, et il est assez clair que l'inertie des gouvernements est bien trop grande pour que l'on puisse se reposer sur des mesures coercitives. Il va donc falloir aussi agir au niveau individuel et collectif. Mais prendre des douches courtes ou partir chercher le pain  vlo, manger bio et local, si ce sont des premiers gestes importants, ne vont clairement pas suffire: le dernier rapport du GIEC voque la ncessit absolue d'une remise en cause profonde de nos socits et de nos modes de vie. Dans le mme temps, la fentre temporelle durant laquelle il serait possible de limiter la casse est en train de se refermer: on a moins de deux ans pour agir.

On se sent tous individuellement impuissants face  un phnomne qui nous dpasse et face  l'immobilit collective. Mais ce n'est pas vrai: il faut absolument briser la glace et commencer  rduire nos missions. Manque de bol, les missions carbone sont niches derrire chaque acte de (sur)consommation: manger moins de viande, limiter l'avion au maximum, limiter la voiture, bannir le plastique, revoir l'isolation des logements, revoir radicalement nos modes de consommation, repenser notre usage du numrique ... C'est effectivement un changement radical de nos modes de vie  ::mouarf::  

Si au niveau individuel il est possible d'adopter ces mesures, il faut galement propager cette prise de conscience. D'o mes questions:

Comment apprhendez-vous personnellement (et motionnellement) la crise climatique et environnementale ?Avez-vous abord cette thmatique dans vos entreprises ?Quelles actions est-il possible de prendre ? 


Bien  vous,
Seab

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> Comment apprhendez-vous personnellement (et motionnellement) la crise climatique et environnementale ?


Personnellement, ayant toujours t proche de mre Nature de par mon ducation, je n'ai aucun problme  vivre en mode "no gaspi", et ce depuis que je suis minot ; par contre, motionnellement, comme on a pu le lire ici et l ces derniers temps, a m'atteint trs fortement.




> Avez-vous abord cette thmatique dans vos entreprises ?


Non, car il parat qu'il est mal vu, en France, de mlanger vie prive et vie sociale, comme si on avait plusieurs vies. Les managers manquent de coups de pied au luc  ::roll:: 
J'ai bien fait des tentatives timides, non suivies, donc j'ai frein.




> Quelles actions est-il possible de prendre ?


Aucune, car ou bien on fait des mesurettes inutiles qui, au pire augmenteraient le problme, ou bien on tente des vraies mesures lourdes et l, c'est tout le systme conomique qui nous pte  la figure. 
Un exemple ?
Ce tourisme de masse archi-dbile, donc cet hiver vous n'allez pas au ski (et vous allez voir dans les tloches la gueule de tous ceux qui travaillent dans les stations), et vous imposez  vos parents  la retraite d'abandonner leurs croisires dans ces monstres flottants de 10 000 personnes (ben oui : clients plus personnel, a fait le compte) et c'est des pans entiers du tourisme qui s'croulent, puis derrire les chantiers navals et l je vous dis pas la catastrophe sociale


Tout ce monde, fragile chafaudage, a t construit par de dangereux irresponsables malheureusement fort sduisants et plein de gogos s'y sont laiss prendre.
Plus qu' payer les pots casss.
Mais que peut-on attendre d'autre de civilisations capables de trucider en quelques annes des millions de ses individus et tre capables de remettre le couvert  peine 20 ans plus tard ? Puis continuer avec encore plus de barbarie et d'atrocits

(HS : on notera que cette photo se ferait maintenant probablement censurer sur un certain rseau social que je ne nommerai pas, au motif spcieux de pdophilie pornographique -- on vit une poque formidable)

Ce qui nous pend au nez me navre mais ne m'tonne pas.
On n'a que ce qu'on mrite, et malheureusement pour eux, les bons (entendez les gentils) paieront pour les mauvais.
Esprons seulement que quelques vdt et autres abeilles pourront survivre pour se reproduire, une fois notre espce balaye par elle-mme, comble de la dbilit.

EDIT : et le plus dment, c'est qu'on dirait que pour certains, ce futur n'existera pas :



> Satya Nadella, le PDG de Microsoft, estimait que ces machines de lavenir pourraient permettre de raliser des avances technologiques majeures dans des secteurs dactivit lis  lnergie ou la sant, par exemple.
> [...]
> Selon lui, ce type de rseau pourrait bien natre dans les annes  venir.





> Dici 2021, lEurope compte lancer en tout 24 satellites oprationnels auxquels sajouteront six satellites de remplacement.
> [...]
> La Chine sest fix lobjectif de disposer de 35 satellites oprationnels dici 2020 afin dassurer une couverture mondiale.
> [...]
> Dici 2023, le Japon envisage de faire passer le nombre de ses satellites  7.


Parce que, mine de rien, 2030 c'est dans  peine *11 ans* ! On dirait que personne n'a fait ce calcul. Ou que "on verra bien quand on y sera".

----------


## tanaka59

On est dans un monde ou l'on exige que les tudiants/travailleurs se dplacent de plus en plus. La fameuse " fleximobilit " .

Paradoxalement , tout est fait pour empcher les gens d'aller facilement a certain endroit pour aller travailler ou tudier. Les temps de transports et dplacement explosent ... Le temps de " disponibilit " lui diminue moins 15  30 minutes par jours en 20 ans. 

Il y a une rarfaction du travail galement et un appauvrissement de la population. 

Celui qui gagne pniblement 1200 , 1300 voir 1400 euros a 95 % de chance d'aller travailler en voiture et de ne pas se poser la question de l' "alternative". La rponse est simple bien souvent se sont des travailleurs "pauvres" qui bossent dans le distribution, industrie, horaire dcal , jeune travailleurs, intrimaires, CDD, sous traitant ...  

Les contraintes horaires et de mobilit de ces personnes sont dj fortement sous pression (horaire dcale, heure  rallonge, travaille en banlieue et zone priurbaine , contrainte familiale ... ) . Dans le futur qui se voit passer 3  4 h par jours dans les transports pour simplement aller travailler / tudier ? 

La vision de la ville actuelle que nous avons est une vision que je qualifierai de "bobo colo" pour "jeune cadre dynamique". Tout le monde n'est pas cadre , tout le monde n'a pas les moyens d'habiter en centre ville , et encore moins d'avoir un tram ou un mtro qui le dpose en 30  40 minutes devant son taff ... 

Depuis maintenant 10 ou 15 ans les grandes agglomrations franaises ont siphonn les services publiques et autre bassin d'emploi ... On a rendu des zones compltement "dortoir" . Trouvez vous normal que des gens doivent venir de Rouen, Caen, Lille, Reims, Orlans , Dijon  ... pour venir travailler  Paris ?

On se prend des leons de morales sur le fait qu'on doit moins se dplacer , commenons dj par limiter les temps de parcours et rduire les distances. Se dplacer coute cher et le coutera encore plus en temps et en argent , que de moins en moins de monde a de disponible.

----------


## Buffet_froid

Le saviez-vous ?

Les mammifres et les moteurs  combustion fonctionnent exactement sur le mme principe physico-chimique,  savoir :
_Carburant + Air => CO + HO + Chaleur + Travail_

Le corps humain a plusieurs points communs avec le moteur  combustion. Par exemple, les aliments consomms sont principalement constitus de carbone et dhydrogne. Les deux tiers de lagriculture mondiale sont consacrs  la culture du riz, de lavoine et du mas. Ces crales contiennent de lnergie solaire stocke depuis quelques mois et facilement transportable sous forme dhydrates de carbone.

Les combustibles fossiles (le charbon, le ptrole et le gaz) qui alimentent les moteurs  combustion sont aussi principalement constitus de carbone et dhydrogne. Les combustibles fossiles sont la principale source dnergie dans le monde. Ces combustibles sont de lnergie solaire stocke depuis des millions dannes et facilement transportable sous forme dhydrocarbures.
Les huiles vgtales ont d'ailleurs une forte teneur nergtique - environ 60% de celle du gazole qui est  12kWh/kg (~ 42kJ/kg) - et peuvent tout  fait servir de carburant moteur.

Comme toute machine, le corps humain consomme donc des ressources nergtiques en quantit relativement finie, et il pollue galement.
En une anne, il rejette plus de 1t de dchets sous forme solide, liquide et gazeuse, dont 0.5t de gaz  effet de serre (de la vapeur deau et du gaz carbonique vacus par la respiration et la transpiration), et environ 300kg de CO annuels par la respiration. (source : _Thermodynamique, une approche pragmatique_,  engel/Boles/Lacroix, 2009)

*Soit, pour 7 milliards d'habitants, un peu plus de 2 milliards de tonnes de CO rejets dans l'atmosphre chaque anne rien qu'en respirant !*
Et encore, c'est sans compter les autres mammifres, chiens, chats, chevaux et autres vaches qui ptent...

Pour comparaison, le trafic maritime mondial rejette l'ordre de 1  1,5 milliards de tonnes de CO annuels...  ::weird:: 

Conclusion... ... ...  ::roll:: 
>> https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1.../#post10594562

----------


## Jipt

Qu'est-ce que tu essaie de nous vendre ? Qu'il ne faut rien faire parce que tout va bien ?

Il ne t'est pas venu  l'ide que si a se trouve c'est le milliard de la navigation qui est de trop et qu'il suffirait d'arrter a pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre (hypothse d'cole mais pas plus stupide qu'autre chose) ?

Parce que tu compares les humains et les animaux en oubliant juste une chose, capitale : quand l'animal est satisfait il se pose et coince la bulle ; nous il faut toujours qu'on s'agite, quitte  faire des ronds dans l'eau (jet-ski l't au bord de la mer, et merci pour le bruit), des ronds dans l'air (le nombre de petit coucous qui circulent  longueur de journe  la campagne, plus certains qui font de la voltige...), et des ronds sur la route,  remplir l'atmosphre des micro-particules du caoutchouc des pneus.
Et tout comme a : maintenant, si t'as pas un pommeau de douche avec des led's qui changent de couleurs, t'es qu'un ringard.
Voil o on en est.

Tiens, entendu aux infos, le futur nouveau super sous-marin franais sera capable "d'emporter deux fois plus de charges de destruction massive que la gnration prcdente" : elle est pas sublimement  chier, la vie des humains ?

----------


## Seabirds

> Personnellement, ayant toujours t proche de mre Nature de par mon ducation, je n'ai aucun problme  vivre en mode "no gaspi", et ce depuis que je suis minot ;


Donc si je comprends bien, tu as un mode de vie relativement sobre ? C'est cool a, j'essaie d'aller dans ce sens aussi. J'essaie de me rapprocher des modes de vie Zro Dchet (donc zro plastique), c'est assez compliqu, j'y arrive plutt maaaaal  ::ptdr::  , mais je pense que c'est bien d'essayer et de communiquer l dessus. Je me rapproche aussi des rgimes vgtariens, avec une collgue on a prvu d'organiser un week-end avec un autre collgue vgtarien de longue date pour qu'il nous explique quoi acheter, o acheter, comment cuisiner etc. C'est l'occasion d'apprendre une autre manire de consommer et de faire du lien social aussi  ::): 




> par contre, motionnellement, comme on a pu le lire ici et l ces derniers temps, a m'atteint trs fortement.


Oui moi pareil. J'ai personnellement retir beaucoup de courage et d'inspiration en coutant Jean Jouzel (vice-prsident du GIEC) dire que (en gros et de mmoire) "oui c'est trs dur, mais si nous-mme baissons les bras, c'est perdu". Les climatologues sont en premire ligne depuis des dcennies, certains ont littralement t submergs motionnellement, je les plains beaucoup et ils ont toute mon admiration (surtout avec les cabales qui ont t montes contre eux). Ils ont eu bien du courage pour continuer  nous avertir malgr l'aveuglement gnral, et je trouve dans ce courage et cette exemplarit beaucoup de motivation  ::): 




> Non, car il parat qu'il est mal vu, en France, de mlanger vie prive et vie sociale, comme si on avait plusieurs vies. Les managers manquent de coups de pied au luc 
> J'ai bien fait des tentatives timides, non suivies, donc j'ai frein.


C'est bien comprhensible, et en vrai c'est gnial que tu aies fait ces tentatives !  ::D:  
Il est vrai que ce sujet est motionnellement si lourd que a risque vite de prendre une tournure personnelle, mais d'un autre ct nos entreprises ont un intrt vident  anticiper la rduction des missions carbones (qu'elles soient contraintes par une lgislation pour le climat, ou qu'elle soit subie de par le fait qu'on aie pass le pic ptrolier en Europe depuis 2006). Avec mes collgues aux US le mois dernier on a pris des panneaux et on est all mettre la pression au meeting des Regents de l'Universit pour les dfoncer sur leur inaction et pour qu'ils atteignent la neutralit carbone en 2030  ::fessee::  Bah ouais quoi, quelque soit la bote on a qu'une plante mdr. Mais on tait sous couvert de l'anonymat.
Par curiosit, qu'avais tu fait comme tentative ? Avec les collgues de mon laboratoire, on essaie de se motiver/contraindre  abandonner le plastique, manger vgtarien et prendre les escaliers et le vlo. Ca parat stupide et insignifiant, mais en vrai a va dans le bon sens et c'est toujours dans la plus grande gentillesse et sans aucun reproche  ::kiss:: 




> Ce tourisme de masse archi-dbile, donc cet hiver vous n'allez pas au ski (et vous allez voir dans les tloches la gueule de tous ceux qui travaillent dans les stations), et vous imposez  vos parents  la retraite d'abandonner leurs croisires dans ces monstres flottants de 10 000 personnes (ben oui : clients plus personnel, a fait le compte) et c'est des pans entiers du tourisme qui s'croulent, puis derrire les chantiers navals et l je vous dis pas la catastrophe sociale


Mhhh oui je vois ce que tu veux dire  ::mrgreen::  D'un autre ct, il est assez clair qu'on ne va pas tous se rveiller en mme temps, du coup je n'ai aucun scrupule  limiter mes voyages et ma consommation et  discuter de cette dmarche avec mon cercle proche sans me soucier de consquences socio-conomiques, et ce pour deux raisons:
on est une telle minorit  oser revoir radicalement nos modes de vie que a doit pas peser bien lourd dans la balance conomiqueil faut bien que quelques-uns fassent les premiers pasde toute faon, il faut bien que l'conomie globale se r-aligne si elle veut pas se faire dzinguer par le changement climatique et la dcrue nergtique des prochaines annes




> Parce que, mine de rien, 2030 c'est dans  peine *11 ans* ! On dirait que personne n'a fait ce calcul. Ou que "on verra bien quand on y sera".


[/QUOTE]
Ahaha oui c'est trop a  ::mouarf::  En vrai je ne peux pas m'empcher de plaindre les gens qui vont se rveiller tard: ils n'auront pas eu beaucoup de temps pour processer toutes ces informations, et a va tre bien dur pour eux  ::calim2::

----------


## Seabirds

> N'oubliez pas que Jsus est la clef et que tout est crit dans la Bible.


Merci raphm pour ton post  ::):  En effet, les consquences du rchauffement climatique pourraient tre si catastrophique que moi-mme (plutt ath) n'ai pas pu m'empcher de faire le lien avec les crits apocalyptiques de divers courants religieux. J'envisageais trs sincrement d'crire une lettre au prtre de ma ville pour l'entretenir sur ce sujet pour qu'il rveille doucement ses ouailles, et effectivement c'est dur de ne pas prcher la fin des temps quand on sait que la dernire fois que le climat a autant vari (-5C en moyenne globale), on tait en pleine re glaciaire, et les cosystmes de France pouvaient nourrir seulement ... 100 000 personnes  ::weird::  Evidemment c'est dur d'tre aussi catgorique pour l'exprience inverse (+5C), parce qu'en vrai on a jamais fait l'exprience. En gros on sait absolument rien de ce qui nous attend sur l'chelle du pire  ::ptdr:: 

Donc oui le vocable apocalyptique n'est pas aberrant dans ce contexte. Raphm, comment vis-tu tout a ? As-tu abord ce sujet en entreprise ? As-tu particip  des actions (individuelles ou collectives) pour limiter les consquences du rchauffement climatique ?




> Un beau ramassis de conneries. Encore heureux que ces arguments de pseudo sciences ne se retrouvent pas dans les mdias.


Personnellement mes sources d'information sont plutt dans les rapports scientifiques officiels (GIEC, experts nergie-climats etc). D'un ct, je suis bien conscient que je consulte ces sources de par ma formation acadmique: je n'attend pas de mon paysan local qu'il se tape le rapport du GIEC pour les dcideurs (dj parce qu'il a autre chose  faire). Tout a pour dire que selon notre vcu, notre culture, notre entourage, chacun va avoir des manire trs diffrente d'exprimer ce qu'il ressent du futur: la "fin du monde" selon Nicolas Hulot n'a videmment pas la mme signification que "la fin du monde" telle qu'entendue par l'auteur de ces vidos, mais je veux y voir un certaine similarit capable de rassembler les divergences en un mouvement commun. En effet, vue la gravit de la situation, je suis prt  accepter n'importe quelle source d'info ou n'importe quelle action (non-violente) qui aille "grosso modo" dans le bon sens: on a vraiment plus du tout le temps de batailler sur la forme du discours, on risque clairement trop gros  ne pas changer nos modes de vie, et vu qu'on est quelques milliards d'individus  devoir changer trs vite, il me parat assez illusoire d'esprer que les modalits de transition soient les mmes pour toutes et tous  ::D:

----------


## Seabirds

> *Site Acta fabula est : http://lapieceestjouee.blogspot.com/...r-ce-blog.html*
> Pour ceux qui se poseraient la question, "Acta fabula est" signifie "la pice est joue" c'est--dire, "les jeux sont faits".
> En effet, j'estime que quoi que nous fassions, il est dsormais impossible de changer le cours des vnements. Peut-tre nous a-t'il t donn  un moment de pouvoir retarder les choses, mais nous avons laiss passer notre chance...


Mhhh je comprends ton point de vue (est-ce du dcouragement ?), mais je pense de mon ct que ce n'est pas tout  fait exact. 

Comme disait Aurlien Barreau: "il est trop tard pour que rien ne se soit pass, mais il n'est pas trop tard pour viter que ce soit pire encore" ! Optimisme forever !!!  ::D:  

C'est d'ailleurs aussi le point de vue de divers experts nergie-climat: mme si on est en train de rater la fentre temporelle des 1.5C ou sans doute mme 2C (ce qui nous aurait permis d'viter que a fasse trop mal), il n'est pas trop tard pour incurver nos missions carbone vers des trajectoires moins dramatiques que le scnario d'mission maximum. A vrai dire, au point o on en est, chaque dixime de degr gagn pargne des vies, donc j'ai du mal  rester inactif !  ::ccool::

----------


## wolinn

Pour garder un minimum de crdibilit, il n'y a aucun intrt  se rapprocher des diverses sectes apocalyptiques et autres cingls qui exploiteraient bien la situation  leur profit,  ni mme  emprunter leur vocabulaire.

Sur le fond : l'effondrement est quand mme un thme assez rcurrent.
Revoir "Soleil vert", 1970.
Personnellement, depuis gamin, j'ai toujours entendu dire que la fin tait proche et qu'on allait tous mourir dans d'atroces souffrances, par des catastrophes varies, alors je ne suis pas plus terrifi maintenant par le climat que par les fuses SS-20 charges de bombes H dployes  quelques centaines de km de chez nous pendant la crise des euromissiles (1983), ou par les scnarios  la Mad Max (1979) aprs les premiers chocs ptroliers.
Maintenant, je comprends que des plus jeunes soient un peu stresss, parce que c'est leur premire "fin du monde", et qu'videmment, cette fois-ci, c'est la bonne.
Si des catastrophes environnementales m'affectent directement de mon vivant, j'aviserai en temps utile.
Ce qui ne m'empche pas de me dplacer  vlo plutt qu'en puante bagnole  ptrole (mais honntement, c'est plus pour faire un peu d'exercice pour la sant que pour sauver la plante), ni de dtester le gaspillage.

----------


## Jipt

> Je partage ces points de vue (bon aprs chacun *croit* ce qu'il veut), mais ne s'loignerait-on pas un peu du sujet de base ?


C'est Wolinsky (RIP) qui disait "_Ne croire en rien a laisse du temps pour penser_".
Quant aux sujets qui dvient, c'est le propre des forums, mais il suffit de fermement tenir les rnes,  :8-): 




> Donc si je comprends bien, tu as un mode de vie relativement sobre ?


Je vais le dire autrement : j'ai un mode de vie simple, et a se rpercute sur une certaine sobrit.




> J'ai personnellement retir beaucoup de courage et d'inspiration en coutant Jean Jouzel (vice-prsident du GIEC) dire que (en gros et de mmoire) "oui c'est trs dur, mais si nous-mme baissons les bras, c'est perdu". Les climatologues sont en premire ligne depuis des dcennies, certains ont littralement t submergs motionnellement, je les plains beaucoup et ils ont toute mon admiration (surtout avec les cabales qui ont t montes contre eux). Ils ont eu bien du courage pour continuer  nous avertir malgr l'aveuglement gnral, et je trouve dans ce courage et cette exemplarit beaucoup de motivation


Et moi, comme un imbcile, aprs avoir termin la lecture de cet "_loge du ver de terre_", j'ai attaqu "_Nous voulons des coquelicots_", pas le site, le livre, rquisitoire lucide contre les pesticides qui nous empoisonnent et le Systme qui permet a, Gauche et Droite confondues, et aprs a y a plus qu' se flinguer.




> Par curiosit, qu'avais-tu fait comme tentative ? Avec les collgues de mon laboratoire, on essaie de se motiver/contraindre  abandonner le plastique, manger vgtarien et prendre les escaliers et le vlo. Ca parat stupide et insignifiant, mais en vrai a va dans le bon sens et c'est toujours dans la plus grande gentillesse et sans aucun reproche


 l'poque o les imprimantes ligne consommaient des quantits industrielles de papier listing 132 colonnes  trous sur les cts qui, bien souvent, taient imprims automatiquement en fin d'exercice comptable mais pas lus, j'avais russi  convaincre certains clients de remettre les impressions dans les cartons et je les en dbarrassais lors d'une visite de maintenance. Ensuite, avec un autre collgue on apportait tous ces cartons chez un recycleur (la bagnole, un break, touchait presque par terre ! C'est lourd le papier) et on envoyait le chque aux Restaus du cur.
Plus rcemment et pendant quelques annes, mangeant  la cantine d'entreprise dans une autre bote avec un autre taf, personne ne m'a jamais vu jeter mes dchets dans la poubelle immonde o tout se mlangeait en fin de journe : je rutilisais la bote en verre qui m'avait servi  amener ma bouffe pour rapporter _at home_ les pluchures, destination compost (j'ai la chance d'avoir un bout de terrain qui me permet a.)




> *Si* des catastrophes environnementales m'affectent directement de mon vivant, j'aviserai en temps utile.
> Ce qui ne m'empche pas de me dplacer  vlo plutt qu'en puante bagnole  ptrole (mais honntement, c'est plus pour faire un peu d'exercice pour la sant que pour sauver la plante), ni de dtester le gaspillage.


Tu peux enlever le "*Si*" :  grands coups de pesticides on y a droit, il faut lire (tout en bas  gauche, mais a doit pouvoir se trouver en librairie) ce "*Nous voulons des coquelicots*", c'est terrifiant.
Et c'est vrai qu'elles puent, les bagnoles (puisque moi aussi je pdale dans mon village, comme toi pas pour sauver la plante, a c'est l'effet bonus, plutt pour entretenir ce qui me sert de corps, mais _in fine_ je me demande si c'est une bonne ide, cern par des champs remplis de produits toxiques...

EDIT : un MP sympathique ( ::coucou::  A.) m'a donn des nouvelles de la "petite fille nue", vous pouvez les lire ici.

----------


## Jipt

> C'est d'ailleurs aussi le point de vue de divers experts nergie-climat: mme si on est en train de rater la fentre temporelle des 1.5C ou sans doute mme 2C (ce qui nous aurait permis d'viter que a fasse trop mal), il n'est pas trop tard pour incurver nos missions carbone vers des trajectoires moins dramatiques que le scnario d'mission maximum. A vrai dire, au point o on en est, chaque dixime de degr gagn pargne des vies, donc j'ai du mal  rester inactif !


C'est beau et bon de te lire, mais comment ragir, comment rester les bras croiss pendant que les usines chinoises tournent  plein rgime pour fabriquer tout un tas d'engins qui vont dbouler par chez nous  grands coups de promos ds mars-avril, je veux parler des.. climatiseurs, cet appareil dramatique qui rajoute sa chaleur de fonctionnement et ses vacuations  un environnement dj chaud, le comble de l'absurdit et pourtant, guettez les pubs, dans trois mois, vous verrez bien...

Un gouvernement responsable les interdirait purement et simplement (en faisant une petite, toute petite exception pour le secteur mdical), et ordonnerait de les dsinstaller des bagnoles, des trains, des bateaux.
Sinon, c'est une bande de moins que rien.

----------


## Seabirds

> Un gouvernement responsable les interdirait purement et simplement (en faisant une petite, toute petite exception pour le secteur mdical), et ordonnerait de les dsinstaller des bagnoles, des trains, des bateaux.
> Sinon, c'est une bande de moins que rien.


Oh, mais on va y venir. Ne serait-ce que parce que nos politiques se rendent comptent que c'est la merde absolue et qu'on risque beaucoup de morts (50 ans que les scientifiques les avertissent, c'est pas trop tt  ::ptdr::  ). La question c'est de savoir quand est-ce qu'il vont commencer  prendre des mesures coercitives, et surtout comment la population va ragir ... Les gilets jaunes face  la taxe carbone me donnent un mauvais pressentiment  ::calim2::  Mais bon, du coup les gens fermeront leur gueule et arrteront de rler quand ils auront plus  bouffer ("j'aurais su, j'aurais peut-tre pas achet cet iphone en 2018").   ::mouarf:: 




> Maintenant, je comprends que des plus jeunes soient un peu stresss, parce que c'est leur premire "fin du monde", et qu'videmment, cette fois-ci, c'est la bonne.


Heu lol bah disons que cette fois-ci, c'est chaque citoyen qui a la valise nuclaire dans les mains, et que pour cette raison cette crise climatique/environnementale va tre infiniment plus difficile  rsoudre que la guerre froide ou mme la seconde guerre mondiale. Et puis heureusement qu'on stresse, j'ai pas du tout envie de voir ma rgion (les Landes) calcines par des incendies majeurs en 2040 et ma ville dtruite comme l'a t Calistoga en Californie !  :;):  Penser qu'il n'y aura pas de morts chez nous c'est illusoire, ne serait-ce que lorsqu'on se renseigne sur les statistiques de surmortalit dans les vagues de chaleurs (et non, en priode de dcrue nergtique on ne pourra plus se payer les climatiseurs  ::mrgreen::  ).




> Si des catastrophes environnementales m'affectent directement de mon vivant, j'aviserai en temps utile.


Je comprends l'attitude, mais  cause de l'inertie du systme climatique, quand on va se taper les premires catastrophes (incendies majeurs, scheresses, pnurie alimentaire ...) il sera bien trop tard pour faire marche arrire. Le carbone que l'on met maintenant va mettre des milliers d'annes  tre rsorbs, et mme si on arrtait toutes les missions maintenant le climat continuerait  se rchauffer (un peu moins cela dit). C'est bien tout le problme du rchauffement climatique: il faut que les populations anticipent et agissent bien avant d'en avoir subi les effets. Autrement dit, il faut payer "un peu"  court terme pour pas payer "beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup"  moyen terme.




> Ce qui ne m'empche pas de me dplacer  vlo plutt qu'en puante bagnole  ptrole (mais honntement, c'est plus pour faire un peu d'exercice pour la sant que pour sauver la plante), ni de dtester le gaspillage.


Bon bah c'est cool a, au moins a va dans le bon sens.  ::D:

----------


## mm_71

> Les gilets jaunes face  la taxe carbone me donnent un mauvais pressentiment


a va trs au del de la taxe carbone mais en fin de compte le principe reste le mme. La taxe carbone, la limitation  80, les nouvelles normes du CT, etc... Ce n'est qu'un moyen de nous faire payer pour ne pas rparer les dgts provoqus par ceux qui nous parasitent, alors mieux vaut ne plus payer, si a tourne au dsastre au moins ces chiens crveront avec nous.

L'cologie  la Franaise est une vaste fumisterie. Le "tout lectrique" tant vant va faire mal quant on ne saura plus quoi faire des batteries foutues, quant il faudra banquer pour dsosser les centrales nuclaires, j'en passe et des meilleures. Le tout lectrique sera dans une vingtaine d'annes ce qu'est le combustible fossile aujourdhui.




> Heu lol bah disons que cette fois-ci, c'est chaque citoyen qui a la valise nuclaire dans les mains,


??? Le citoyen il n'a rien du tout, il ne fait que bouffer de la propagande. Ex: La prime  la casse. Personne ne donne de chiffres en terme de cot de pollution mais construire une caisse neuve et recycler l'ancienne me semble bien plus polluant que des milliers de kilomtres de route avec un vieux coucou.
Pour a comme pour le reste une solution serait sans doute d'arrter de produire du neuf et d'user l'ancien jusqu'a la corde mais faire a c'est la guerre civile assure. Mme les "colos" les plus purs et durs se mettront  hurler "Nos emplooooiiiiiis !!!!!!!!!!"




> il faut payer "un peu"  court terme pour pas payer "beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup"  moyen terme.


Mouais, la fameuse "prime  la casse" semble avoir couillonn pas mal de monde concessionnaires comme particuliers qui attendent depuis des mois qu'elle leur soit verse. Une partie des fonds allous  cette prime se sont trouvs mystrieusement affects ailleurs...
Qui prend-on pour des cons ? Se souvenir de la clbre vignette auto destine aux vieux et qui n'en ont jamais vu un seul centime bien que le racket aie dur des dcennies.

Alors le baratin, fini, lessiv, termin. J'y croirais le jour ou ils reliront et surtout comprendront Malthus mais si a devait arriver je ne serais sans doute plus la pour le voir.

----------


## Marco46

> J'ai personnellement normment de mal  m'imaginer en 2030-2050. J'avais jusqu' cette anne l'impression qu'on avait le temps, que les consquences taient assez lointaines (2100), mais le rchauffement climatique semble s'emballer (les phnomnes prennent de vitesse les prdictions scientifiques), et maintenant il semble assez clair que l'on va aller taper dans le mur de mon vivant (j'ai mme pas 30 ans, j'ai bien l'impression que je vais pas vieillir bien vieux).


Si on prend les problmes par ordre chronologique, le premier sur lequel on bute c'est la diminution de l'nergie disponible par tte de pipe et en particulier sur les transports (le ptrole) qui rgissent la mondialisation et l'conomie. Le phnomne a dmarr en 2005 avec le pic de production de ptrole conventionnel qui a t largement attnu par la mise en production des sites de gaz de schistes. Mais a permet seulement d'obtenir un plateau. La question tant jusqu' quand. Au mieux une dcennie.

Lorsque la taille du gteau ptrolier va dcrotre alors que la population continue d'augmenter l on va vraiment voir apparatre des problmes normes. C'est pour n'importe quand entre maintenant et 2030.

Donc sans vouloir te faire peur, les vrais gros gros ennuis c'est pas pour 2050 c'est pour tout de suite. On a eu un avant got svre en 2008, on voit assez bien les consquences d'une tension sur les carburants en France avec les gilets jaunes en 2018. Je te laisse imaginer le bordel qui a va donner quand le prix  la pompe explosera tous les records. On peut retourner  l'tat de nature conomique (le terme intellectuel pour "barbarie") en quelques semaines pour une dure inconnue. C'est tout  fait possible, c'est mme malheureusement trs probable que l'on connatra ce genre d'pisodes dans un futur proche. 

Le meilleur point d'entre possible sur ce sujet (l'effondrement des socits thermo-industrielles)  ma connaissance c'est une confrence de Matthieu Auzanneau :




Tout a pour dire que on est dj la tte dans le mur, simplement la perception du temps n'est pas la mme selon que l'on raisonne du point de vue de son quotidien ou du point de vue des civilisations sur une plage de temps de plusieurs dcennies. On est dj dedans. C'est le dbut des emmerdes.

Un super condens en 5 minutes :




Pour ce qui est du changement climatique il n'y a aucune chance de voir une quelconque amlioration. Rsoudre le problme  l'chelle des tats a veut dire rduire sa consommation nergtique donc sa puissance. a n'arrivera *jamais*. Et on ne peut rien faire d'efficace  titre individuel,  part ne plus prendre l'avion, covoiturer et viter de manger du boeuf. La plupart des mesures efficaces demandent de disposer d'un capital financier inaccessible  trop de monde. Une chose utile qui ne cote rien  part du temps c'est de se documenter et de parler de ces sujets autour de soi. Mais il faut y aller  doses homopathiques parce que le sujet est minemment anxiogne. Pratique pour flinguer une soire mais pas terrible pour socialiser. Pratique pour dmarrer une belle dpression aussi. Mais plus le niveau d'information global augmente plus on a de chances d'obtenir des choses utiles quand a partira en vrille. Par exemple si les gilets jaunes taient correctement informs ils demanderaient autre chose que du pouvoir d'achat au gouvernement. Mais le problme c'est que le gouvernement lui-mme et en particulier ce cuistre de Macron n'ont pas la moindre petite ide du problme.

On a cram 150 milliards pour installer des oliennes et des panneaux solaires qui ont un bilan carbone neutre et ne servent  rien pour les transports alors qu'on a de l'lectrique nuclaire qui ne produit pas de CO2. Et  ct de a on ne fait rien pour aider les gens  consommer moins de carburant et supprimer le chauffage au fioul. Nos dirigeants sont totalement  ct de la plaque, c'est le vritable drame, il y aurait des centaines de choses  faire immdiatement qui auraient des effets concrets et tangibles pour la population en seulement quelques annes mais on fait juste n'importe quoi.

----------


## wolinn

> ...
> 
> Je comprends l'attitude, mais  cause de l'inertie du systme climatique, quand on va se taper les premires catastrophes (incendies majeurs, scheresses, pnurie alimentaire ...) il sera bien trop tard pour faire marche arrire. Le carbone que l'on met maintenant va mettre des milliers d'annes  tre rsorbs, et mme si on arrtait toutes les missions maintenant le climat continuerait  se rchauffer (un peu moins cela dit). C'est bien tout le problme du rchauffement climatique: il faut que les populations anticipent et agissent bien avant d'en avoir subi les effets. Autrement dit, il faut payer "un peu"  court terme pour pas payer "beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup"  moyen terme.
> ...


Il y a un malentendu. Je voulais dire que si le climat change de faon notable, eh bien je prendrais mes dispositions et m'adapterai en temps utile, comme l'ont fait mes anctres depuis des millnaires.
Et puis il y a des millions de gens qui vivent au pied de volcans en activit ou sur des failles sismiques, donc des vraies pes de Damocls qui peuvent changer leur vie en quelques minutes, et qui ne paraissent pas particulirement stresss pour autant au quotidien. San Francisco et St Pierre de la Martinique (au pied de la montagne Pele) ont t reconstruites au mme endroit.
Alors un changement climatique sur plusieurs dcennies, et des ts un peu plus chaud...
Mme pas peur  :;): 
Mme si on a le climat de la Californie ou de l'Espagne, ces contres ne sont pas inhabitables il me semble, mme sans climatisation.

Une raison pour arrter de brler n'importe comment des milliards de tonnes d'hydrocarbures est que la pollution produite pose des problmes de sant publique concrets et indiscutables maintenant, d'une part, et que ces ressources sont amenes  se rarfier, d'autre part.
Mme si tout le ptrole que tu pourrais conomiser par des comportements vertueux sera brl par quelqu'un d'autre  l'autre bout du monde, jusqu' ce qu'il n'y en ait plus et/ou soit trop coteux  extraire, ou qu'on ait trouv mieux, il y a quand mme un intrt  arrter de le brler en France. On respirera tout de suite un peu mieux, et a ne fera peut-tre pas de mal non plus  notre balance commerciale et  notre indpendance.

----------


## Marco46

> Mme si on a le climat de la Californie ou de l'Espagne, ces contres ne sont pas inhabitables il me semble, mme sans climatisation.


A +5 degrs on aura un climat plus proche du Sahara que de l'Espagne hein ... Pour rappel -5 c'est de la Toundra jusqu' Perpignan. 

Ils vont tre beaux les terroirs franais.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Qu'est-ce que tu essaie de nous vendre ? Qu'il ne faut rien faire parce que tout va bien ?


C'est le rsultat de trois calculs lmentaires,  la porte de n'importe qui.
C'est cens vous faire rflchir, pas seulement attiser votre caractre naturellement souponneux de petit brigadier rouge qui n'a strictement rien  opposer en dehors de l'ethno-colo-masochisme habituel.

Mme les 'scientifiques' de Slate, en 2009, levaient ce chiffre  2,67 milliards de tonnes pour 11 milliards d'habitants http://www.slate.fr/story/9267/est-c...ent-climatique ... tout en nous prenant carrment pour des imbciles, en nous faisant savoir, sans rire, que comme par hasard, il se trouve que "_ce carbone est le mme que celui qui est absorb dans l'atmosphre par les plantes que nous cultivons pour manger_" (tiens donc... avec quelques milliards d'habitants en moins sur la Terre, il n'y aurait donc plus de problme d'effet de serre, puisque la pompe carbonique vgtale est si performante... ::roll:: )

Et puis, cette petite considration nous conduit  affirmer qu'une apne collective quotidienne de 40 secondes nous permettrait d'pargner 1,3 millions de tonnes d'missions de CO chaque anne... il n'y a pas de petites conomies !

D'ailleurs, en tant que "Nouveau Candidat au Club" je vous suggre de replacer ce topic dans la bonne section, la section "humour", dans laquelle il a t initialement publi, et ce mme si le quatrime degr de Seabirds (qui doit bien se marrer derrire son cran) a pour le moment du mal a tre entendu.  ::aie::

----------


## ymoreau

> ...
> *Soit, pour 7 milliards d'habitants, un peu plus de 2 milliards de tonnes de CO rejets dans l'atmosphre chaque anne rien qu'en respirant !*
> Et encore, c'est sans compter les autres mammifres, chiens, chats, chevaux et autres vaches qui ptent...
> 
> Pour comparaison, le trafic maritime mondial rejette l'ordre de 1  1,5 milliards de tonnes de CO annuels...





> C'est cens vous faire rflchir, pas seulement attiser votre caractre naturellement souponneux de petit brigadier rouge qui n'a strictement rien  opposer en dehors de l'ethno-colo-masochisme habituel.


C'est vrai nous aussi on produit du C0, mais 2 milliards de tonnes sur les 32 environ (uniquement d'activit humaines) de ces dernires annes a laisse de la marge de manoeuvre, a laisse pas mal d'autres domaines o rduire les missions avant d'accuser nos poumons qui nous sont un peu plus vitaux que les paquebots.

C'est le mme raisonnement que "faire pousser du soja pour les vegans a pollue aussi donc vaut mieux manger de la viande", c'est vrai oui a pollue *aussi*, effectivement la vie n'est pas binaire avec le bien et le pas bien. Ce qui compte ce sont les proportions. a pollue aussi, mais beaucoup moins, et c'est a qui compte.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est vrai nous aussi on produit du C0, mais 2 milliards de tonnes sur les 32 environ (uniquement d'activit humaines) de ces dernires annes a laisse de la marge de manoeuvre, a laisse pas mal d'autres domaines o rduire les missions avant d'accuser nos poumons qui nous sont un peu plus vitaux que les paquebots.


Sinon entre 38C normale et les  42C du  une forte fivre il n'y a pas de grosse diffrence... A part que tu es juste mort.  ::aie:: 
Sinon entre tre 10 cm au dessus de l'eau ou 10 cm sous l'eau il n'y pas de grosse diffrence... A part que tu es juste mort  ::aie:: 

(ps: non je n'assimile pas le changement climatique  la mort de l'humanit)

----------


## ymoreau

aucun moment je n'ai dit qu'il n'y avait aucune diffrence... J'ai dit qu'il y avait d'autres sources de C0 sur lesquelles agir. Qu'on commence pas  croire que la respiration humaine est la source principale et majoritaire et que tout les autres changements ne servent  rien.

----------


## BenoitM

> aucun moment je n'ai dit qu'il n'y avait aucune diffrence... J'ai dit qu'il y avait d'autres sources de C0 sur lesquelles agir. Qu'on commence pas  croire que la respiration humaine est la source principale et majoritaire et que tout les autres changements ne servent  rien.


Ah dsol, j'ai peut-tre lu en diagonale.

Je pensais que c'tait la diffrence entre le CO naturelle et le CO produit par les activits humaines et non le CO produit par la respiration humaine :p

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je pensais que c'tait la diffrence entre le CO naturelle et le CO produit par les activits humaines et non le CO produit par la respiration humaine :p


Cela dit, le CO2 anthropogne c'est seulement 3-4% des missions de CO2 globales. Le problme tant qu'on ne sait pas empcher un volcan d'exploser, et qu'empcher tout feu de fort est une trs mauvaise ide. Donc, on joue sur le facteur qu'on contrle...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bonjour  toutes et  tous !
> 
> Le sujet de ce post n'est pas vraiment de dbattre de la ralit du rchauffement climatique:  part un ou deux allums en blouse blanche  qui devraient tre condamns pour crime contre l'humanit, l'immense majorit des scientifiques ont atteint un consensus en la matire. Contester la ralit du rchauffement climatique d'origine anthropique est aujourd'hui assez proche de proclamer que la terre est plate, ou [provoc]que C++ est plus lent que C [\provoc]. Bref. Avanons.


Provoc  la con par un type ne connaissant pas son sujet.  D'autant que tu es un certainement un millnial donc le changement climatique, tu ne l'as jamais vu que des films catastrophes hollywoodien.

Pour le suite, tout ce que tu as nonc est faux donc je te propose de revoir ta copie, point par point.




> Cela dit, le CO2 anthropogne c'est seulement 3-4% des missions de CO2 globales. Le problme tant qu'on ne sait pas empcher un volcan d'exploser, et qu'empcher tout feu de fort est une trs mauvaise ide. Donc, on joue sur le facteur qu'on contrle...


Ou que la loi de Henry que l'on apprend en plonge entre autre, stipule que la dissolution des gaz varie selon la pression et la temprature. Si cette dernire augmente, les ocans vont dgager en quantit.  Je vous laisse calculer la quantit de CO libre par un simple chauffement de 1c des 100 premiers mtres des ocans, vous verrez que c'est d'une magnitude trs diffrente de ce que tout l'homme a produit depuis la rvolution industrielle  ::mrgreen:: 

On peut l'exprimenter de manire trs simple avec une bouteille plastique de boisson gazeuse ou de limonade : mise au soleil, elle durcit, la pression ayant augmente car la boisson a libr une partie de son gaz carbonique sous l'effet de la temprature. Mise au frigo, cette pression diminue  un niveau infrieur  la pression  temprature ambiante, car la boisson rabsorbe le gaz carbonique

Donc le taux de CO dans l'air augmente, on le sait depuis le XIXme sicle. Et l'homme ne contrle rien du tout, ca c'est de la mgalomanie de fillette.

----------


## Anna-Lise

Personnellement, je n'aime pas vraiment l'argument du consensus scientifique, alors certes, il est majoritaire "97%". Mais je trouve qui est problmatique, puisque il devient dogmatique. Comme au temps de Copernic, Galile, Darwin, Einstein, etc... Ils ont t condamns par les universitaires et l'glise car ils proposaient une thorie differente du concensus. Utiliser un concensus pour empcher le dbat scientifique cest loppos de la mthode scientifique. Sans ces dbats, on croirait encore que la terre est plate puisque ctait le  consensus  de lpoque.

La science fonctionne par essai et erreur. Les scientifiques mettent une hypothse (une tentative dexplication dun phnomne) et ensuite font des expriences et observations pour la valider. Souvent lhypothse est prouve fausse et on recommence avec une autre. Cest comme a que la science a toujours fonctionn.

----------


## Jipt

> Souvent lhypothse est prouve fausse et on recommence avec une autre. Cest comme a que la science a toujours fonctionn.


Et pendant ce temps, la mer, qui n'en a rien  cirer des blablas pour savoir si c'est de la science ou du lard ou du cochon, continue de monter...

Et qu'est-ce qu'on fait ? On la regarde monter en blablatant, puisqu'il faut attendre que la sacro-sainte Science ait prouv qu'il y a quelque chose, qui ne doit surtout pas s'appeler "consensus" sinon les bonnes mes s'enfuient en courant "ouh le gros mot !".
Bah...

----------


## Seabirds

> Personnellement, je n'aime pas vraiment l'argument du consensus scientifique, alors certes, il est majoritaire "97%". Mais je trouve qui est problmatique, puisque il devient dogmatique. Comme au temps de Copernic, Galile, Darwin, Einstein, etc... Ils ont t condamns par les universitaires et l'glise car ils proposaient une thorie differente du concensus. Utiliser un concensus pour empcher le dbat scientifique cest loppos de la mthode scientifique. Sans ces dbats, on croirait encore que la terre est plate puisque ctait le  consensus  de lpoque.
> 
> La science fonctionne par essai et erreur. Les scientifiques mettent une hypothse (une tentative dexplication dun phnomne) et ensuite font des expriences et observations pour la valider. Souvent lhypothse est prouve fausse et on recommence avec une autre. Cest comme a que la science a toujours fonctionn.


Certes, on peut continuer a discuter des chiffres, des marges d'erreurs, des limites de modles ... mais de toute faon on n'aura jamais une vision parfaitement exacte des prochaines dcennies ... avant de les avoir vcues. Ce qu'on a par contre, ce sont de bonnes estimations de risques qui dans certain scenarios (que nous ne sommes mme pas en train d'essayer d'eviter) peuvent juste mener a quelques milliard de morts  ::): 

Bien a vous,

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Et pendant ce temps, la mer, qui n'en a rien  cirer des blablas pour savoir si c'est de la science ou du lard ou du cochon, continue de monter...









> Ce qu'on a par contre, ce sont de bonnes estimations de risques qui dans certain scenarios (que nous ne sommes mme pas en train d'essayer d'eviter) peuvent juste mener a quelques milliard de morts


Dur le gnocide...
Du coup si l'humanit est reconnue coupable de crime contre l'Humanit, a va barder  Nuremberg !

----------


## Seabirds

> Dur le gnocide...
> Du coup si l'humanit est reconnue coupable de crime contre l'Humanit, a va barder  Nuremberg !


Oui c'est hlas un des risques: il y a 20.000 ans, le climat tait en moyenne 5 degrs plus froid. A ce moment la, la France (faite alors de steppes et de toundras) pouvait nourrir seulement 100.000 habitants. La, on est sur une tendance au rchauffement de +3.5 / +4 degrs en moins de 100 ans, et on est 65 millions sur cette mme surface.  ::aie::  

Au vu des incertitudes de ce scenario (mme si la mdiane est +3.5C, il y a des carts possible a l'attendu) il n'est pas improbable du tout qu'on se tape en fait du +6C.  :8O:  A ces niveaux de changement, il devient quasi impossible de prvoir ltat des cosystmes (et donc de l'agriculture). Mais si les cosystmes sont altrs a la mme magnitude qu'il y a 20.000 ans (dans un contexte de rchauffement on aurait alors plutt des dserts a la place de la toundra) alors oui lHumanit va prendre trs trs cher. Surtout que le rythme climatique est beaucoup trop rapide pour que les cosystmes aient le temps de se dplacer tranquillement: je crains que les espces ne crvent sur place sans avoir le temps dtre remplaces par leur voisines sudistes. 

Mais si on est a ce point dans la merde, pas sr que nos enfants (ou nous mme) aient alors le loisir de se proccuper du jugement de Trump, Claude Allegre, Judith Cury et autres personnalits qui ont fait perdre des dcennies a la re-organisation de la socit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le meilleur espoir que nous ayons est de diminuer drastiquement nos missions de gaz  effet de serre (de 45% d'ici 2030). Cela va ncessiter des efforts  tous les niveaux de la socit, et il est assez clair que l'inertie des gouvernements est bien trop grande pour que l'on puisse se reposer sur des mesures coercitives.


Bon courage pour faire baisser les gaz  effet de serre aux USA, en Chine et en Inde. ^^
Ce qui dirige notre monde actuel c'est l'conomie, la les pays essaient de relancer la croissance (alors qu'ils arrivent en rcession), il faut que des gens bossent et consomment pour qu'on puisse payer les retraites.
Il n'y aura jamais un consensus international qui va viser la dcroissance pour moins polluer.
C'est pas la Chine et les USA qui vont dire "il faut que tout le monde diminue sa consommation, qu'on vive tous plus modestement, qu'on arrte de voyager pour le plaisir, qu'on ne change pas de smartphone chaque anne, etc".
Non la Chine et les USA vont dire "Regardez ce magnifique rfrigrateur connect, comment avez-vous vu pu vivre sans que votre rfrigrateur ne soit connect  internet ? C'est indispensable !".
On voit avec cette mode stupide des objets connects, c'est objectivement de la merde inutile.
Mais bon il y aura toujours des blaireaux pour acheter car ils sont trs cons, ils doivent consommer pour combler un manque affectif ou quelque chose...




> Et tout comme a : maintenant, si t'as pas un pommeau de douche avec des led's qui changent de couleurs, t'es qu'un ringard.


Nous sommes dans un monde capitaliste, il faut vendre le plus de merde possible pour gagner de l'argent.
Pour polluer moins il faudra sortir du capitalisme, mais comme les riches ont le pouvoir, a ne risque pas d'arriver...




> Le meilleur espoir que nous ayons est de diminuer drastiquement nos missions de gaz  effet de serre (de 45% d'ici 2030). Cela va ncessiter des efforts  tous les niveaux de la socit, et il est assez clair que l'inertie des gouvernements est bien trop grande pour que l'on puisse se reposer sur des mesures coercitives. Il va donc falloir aussi agir au niveau individuel et collectif. Mais prendre des douches courtes ou partir chercher le pain  vlo, manger bio et local, si ce sont des premiers gestes importants, ne vont clairement pas suffire: le dernier rapport du GIEC voque la ncessit absolue d'une remise en cause profonde de nos socits et de nos modes de vie.


Alors dj en Inde on en a strictement rien  foutre. Enfin ils font peut-tre des efforts, mais c'est hyper pollu comme pays et ils sont plus d'un milliard les types...
La France est trs propre (plus que l'Italie, que le Royaume-Uni, le Canada, l'Allemagne, etc) : Liste des pays par missions de dioxyde de carbone
Le gouvernement utilise l'cologie comme prtexte pour crer ou augmenter des taxes. (alors ok une partie de ces taxes va dans l'cologie, mais la majorit est utilis pour rembourser la dette de l'tat)
On doit probablement tre la nation avec le plus de taxes "cologique".

Effectivement manger local c'est trs bien, malheureusement les gouvernements favorisent le libre change, on achte des produits qui ont parcouru des milliers de km, ce qui est trs grave. a ne fera qu'empirer...

===
Si vous trouvez que les gaz  effet de serre sont la priorit absolue, vous devriez tre pro nuclaire comme Bill Gates, parce que le nuclaire n'en produit pas ! (contrairement  l'olien et au solaire)
Donc vous devriez manifester "*Plus de nuclaire moins d'effet de serre !*" en plus a rime.

Moi je pense qu'il va y avoir une crise majeur dans relativement peu de temps, qui va faire drastiquement baisser la population mondiale.
Ce qui est une bonne chose puisque 7 milliards d'humain c'est beaucoup trop. En plus certains gagnent du niveau de vie, ce qui est catastrophique. Il n'y a pas assez de ressource pour qu'autant de personnes vivent avec notre niveau de confort.



> 


Ou peut-tre que la crise majeur ce sera le changement climatique, il n'y aura plus de ressource la majeur partie de l'humanit va disparatre et voil ce sera rparer, il n'y a pas de quoi s'inquiter.
Il y a bien quelque humains quelque part qui vont survivre... L o c'est grave c'est pour les animaux, il ne faut pas les entraner dans notre chute.

Si la terre est un systme dexploitation, les humains en sont les malwares, quand il y a trop de malwares tu formates.  ::P: 

===
Personnellement je ne suis pas convaincu que l'activit humaine soit le facteur principale du changement climatique.
La temprature et le taux de CO2 sur terre ont toujours beaucoup boug, bien avant que l'homme napparaisse...
Et si le problme c'est le CO2 pourquoi on ne dpenserait pas des milliards pour crer des forets gigantesque ? Il parait que les forets captent le CO2.

Le CO2 clipse plein de problme cologique plus grave, c'est larbre qui cache la fort. C'est assez frustrant.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> La France est trs propre (plus que l'Italie, que le Royaume-Uni, le Canada, l'Allemagne, etc) : Liste des pays par missions de dioxyde de carbone


Bah en mme temps ce n'est pas dur, puisqu'on a dlocalis pratiquement toute nos industries (tu sais, un des trucs que tu te plains tout le temps, mais comme d'hab, c'est suivant comment a t'arrange)...

Parce que du coup, en plus des missions raliser en France mme, il faut compter toutes les missions lies au transport pour acheminer tous ce que l'on importe hein.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parce que du coup, en plus des missions raliser en France mme, il faut compter toutes les missions lies au transport pour acheminer tous ce que l'on importe hein.


Ouais mais c'est exactement pareil pour :
la Chineles USAl'Indela Russiele Japonl'Allemagnela Core du Sudl'Iranle Canadal'Arabie Saouditele Brsill'Indonsiele Mexiquel'Afrique du Sudl'Australiele Royaume-Unila Turquiel'Italie
Ces pays n'importent pas moins que nous...
Ces pays ont galement perdu des usines.

Les Franais sont les plus tax sur la pollution, alors que nous sommes plutt bon lve.
De toute faon les gouvernement ne taxent pas pour sauver la plante, ils taxent pour rembourser la dette...
Ok une petite partie des taxes et investit dans l'cologie...
Mais c'est pas la priorit.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ouais mais c'est exactement pareil pour :
> la Chineles USAl'Indela Russiele Japonl'Allemagnela Core du Sudl'Iranle Canadal'Arabie Saouditele Brsill'Indonsiele Mexiquel'Afrique du Sudl'Australiele Royaume-Unila Turquiel'Italie
> Ces pays n'importent pas moins que nous...
> Ces pays ont galement perdu des usines.



Je n'ai pas dit que les autres pays importaient moins, je te dis juste que c'est "facile" de moins polluer, quand tu ne fabriques pratiquement plus rien chez toi.

Quant  la Chine, qui est limite connue comme "l'usine du monde", je ne suis pas certains qu'elle soit parmi les pays qui dlocalisent le plus leurs usines hein.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quant  la Chine, qui est limite connue comme "l'usine du monde", je ne suis pas certains qu'elle soit parmi les pays qui dlocalisent le plus leurs usines hein.


a commence un peu, car il y a toujours moins cher ailleurs.
Chine: Pkin va fermer un millier d'usines d'ici  2020
Ces usines polluantes que la Chine dlocalise
Ces usines chinoises qui se dplacent vers l'Afrique
La guerre commerciale pousse des entreprises chinoises  l'exode
Les usines chinoises d'Adidas menaces de dlocalisation



> C'est peut-tre la fin du Made in China, du moins pour les produits Adidas. Le patron de l'entreprise allemande, numro deux mondial des quipements sportifs, compte transfrer une partie de sa production de Chine vers d'autres pays, plus comptitifs. *En cause, les salaires chinois fixs par le gouvernement et qui sont progressivement devenus trop levs* explique Herbert Rainer dans un entretien publi lundi par l'hebdomadaire conomique allemand Wirtschaftswoche.


Le mondialisme c'est exploit les plus faibles. On cherchent les plus bas salaires et le moins de norme de scurit et de respect de l'environnement.

Le gouvernement en a rien  foutre de l'cologie, vous ne vous rappelez pas du rage quit de Nicolas Hulot ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ouais mais c'est exactement pareil pour :
> la Chine[...]l'Inde[...]le Mexique[...]
> Ces pays ont galement perdu des usines.


On y ouvre plutot des usines, en fait.
(Bon vu que les salaires en Chine on tendance  augmenter, c'est pas garanti que a continue longtemps chez eux)

----------


## Ecthelion2

> a commence un peu, car il y a toujours moins cher ailleurs.


T'en as pas marre de rflchir en mode binaire, avec soit 1 soit 0 ?

Je t'ai dit que ce n'tait pas le pays qui devait dlocaliser le plus, pas qu'il ne dlocalisait pas du tout, ou que cela n'arriverait jamais... 






> Le gouvernement en a rien  foutre de l'cologie, vous ne vous rappelez pas du rage quit de Nicolas Hulot ?


Osef de Nicolas Hulot, il n'a servit strictement  rien, et il est lui-mme un gros pollueur  titre personnel. Il serait temps de comprendre que si Macron/Philippe l'avait mis  ce poste, c'tait pour se donner une bonne image, comme  chaque fois.

Et surtout, vu les scores que font les cologistes aux diverses lections, j'ai tout de mme beaucoup de mal  penser que ce sujet proccupe vraiment tant de monde que a, mme en dehors du gouvernement (d'ailleurs "gouvernement" est un peu rducteur, puisque c'est la mme chose  l'Assembl et au Snat). 

Une partie des gens commence  se rveiller, mais c'est trs rcent. Ce n'est pas aussi simple que de dire "le mchant gouvernement qui se moque de l'cologie" vs "les gentils du peuple qui font tout ce qu'ils peuvent pour l'cologie", encore une fois, ce n'est pas binaire. La majorit des gens prtendent dfendre l'environnement ou s'en proccuper, alors qu'ils continuent d'aller faire les courses au super march du coin pour acheter des produits qui ont fait 5 fois le tour de la plante avant d'arriver, de s'acheter des I-phone ou autres, de se fringuer chez Nike pour aller faire du sport, etc. etc.

Il y a normment d'hypocrisie mme de la part du peuple sur le sujet cologique.


D'ailleurs si on s'en proccupait vraiment tous, on arrterait de venir poster sur ce forum, chaque message post, chaque mail, chaque recherche Google augmentant la pollution gnre. Alors vu comment tu spammes le forum, le ct "dfenseur de l'cologie", merci hein...

----------


## halaster08

> Et surtout, vu les scores que font les cologistes aux diverses lections, j'ai tout de mme beaucoup de mal  penser que ce sujet proccupe vraiment tant de monde que a


Je pense qu'on ne peut pas mesurer l'intrt des gens pour l'cologie uniquement sur le score d'un parti. Parti qui de mmoire mis  part sur le cot colo n'avait pas de programme trs convainquant.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je pense quand mme qu'une usine en France polluerait moins qu'une usine en Afrique par exemple, nous n'avons pas les mmes normes. Mais a coterait plus cher, donc le bnfice serait plus faible.
Les gros patrons cherchent  maximiser les profits, donc ils iront toujours l o c'est le moins cher de produire. En Chine il commence  y avoir des lois contre le pollution, donc il faut aller l o on peut polluer.

Les gouvernements disent qu'il faut qu'on passe  l'lectrique pour diminuer la production de CO2 alors qu'une voiture lectrique pollue autant qu'une diesel.
Mtaux rares : Un vhicule lectrique gnre presque autant de carbone quun diesel



> Cette transition est un leurre. Un fabuleux marketing nourrit lillusion que les nergies renouvelables sont vertes. Nous oublions sciemment quelles sont tributaires de lextraction de mtaux sales. Nous avons juste dlocalis la pollution et faisons semblant de faire du propre. Prenez lexemple des voitures lectriques. Le terme zro mission est dlirant. Sur lensemble de son cycle de vie, un vhicule lectrique gnre presque autant de carbone quun diesel. Comment peut-on qualifier cette technologie de durable ?





> On y ouvre plutot des usines, en fait.


J'y crois pas trop...
La croissance chinoise au plus bas depuis trente ans
Il n'y a aucune zone au monde qui va bien.
Tous les gros pays sont en rcession ou proche de le devenir.
D'habitude il y a toujours une rgion avec un peu de croissance pour tirer les autres, mais l non.
L'conomie va mal et tout va continuer d'empirer, jusqu'au krach.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je pense qu'on ne peut pas mesurer l'intrt des gens pour l'cologie uniquement sur le score d'un parti. Parti qui de mmoire mis  part sur le cot colo n'avait pas de programme trs convainquant.


Oui enfin il n'y a pas que les prsidentielles comme lection... Moins de 10 maires en France, 6 dputes europens, 17 dputs  l'Assemble (et encore, pour en avoir 17, il faut prendre en compte plus de 4 ou 5 partis diffrents), et il n'y a en mme plus au Snat, vu que l'un d'eux est parti chez LREM, et a donc fait passer le nombre de snateur ncessaire au maintient du groupe en dessous de la barre fatidique.


Quant on voit des gens provoquer des meutes pendant les soldes ou suite  une promo sur le Nutella, le ct dfense de l'cologie, j'ai un peu du mal  le voir. :p

Idem, on connait de nombreuses marques qui ne respectent pas l'environnement, et elles ne sont pas spcialement boycottes par les gens ou par mme pas 5% de la population, et continuent de faire toujours autant de chiffres.


Comme je le disais, cela commence  changer petit  petit depuis quelques annes mais je pense que l'on est encore loin de la prise de conscience collective.

----------


## halaster08

> Comme je le disais, cela commence  changer petit  petit depuis quelques annes mais je pense que l'on est encore loin de la prise de conscience collective.


Je ne dis pas le contraire !
Je dis juste que je ne pense pas que cette prise de conscience soit corrle a la popularit du parti cologiste.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je dis juste que je ne pense pas que cette prise de conscience soit corrle a la popularit d*es* parti*s* cologiste*s*.


Fixed. ^^

(Car il y a plusieurs partis, et aucun d'eux ne fait vraiment de score).


Ce n'est pas corrl  100% on est d'accord mais cela peut donner une tendance de l'intrt port au sujet. Aprs tout, on a bien lu un mec qui a fait une bonne partie de sa campagne sans programme, on peut bien lire un parti colo avec un programme un peu bancal, je ne suis pas certain que cela sera pire que les prcdents partis au final de toutes faons...  ::D:

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

Quand c'est un rapport de l'ONU, ca sent le "climat empoisonn"  l'ONU ,& tout ce qui pilot par l'ONU n'as jamais russi  cause des politicards ...

----------


## Marco46

> Ou peut-tre que la crise majeur ce sera le changement climatique, il n'y aura plus de ressource la majeur partie de l'humanit va disparatre et voil ce sera rparer, il n'y a pas de quoi s'inquiter.


Mourir de maladie, de famine ou du fait de la guerre c'est vrai que c'est pas du tout inquitant  ::roll:: 

Il faut faire des pauses avec la moquette, c'est pas super bon pour le ciboulot hein ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mourir de maladie, de famine ou du fait de la guerre c'est vrai que c'est pas du tout inquitant


C'est une tape difficile  passer, mais c'est mieux pour la suite. Un peu comme avec la peste noire.

Pour sauver la plante il faut que la population mondiale diminue drastiquement, parce que les humains crer de la pollution et dtruisent leur environnement (dforestation, pollution dans les ocans, etc).

Les ressources sont limites, les humains ne peuvent donc pas se multiplier  l'infini (il n'y aura pas de ressource pour tout le monde). Le 1er aot 2018, l'humanit aura dpens l'ensemble des ressources que la Terre peut rgnrer en une anne, cette situation ne peut pas continuer ternellement. Il faut faire face  la ralit, on va vers un krach.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pour sauver la plante il faut que la population mondiale diminue drastiquement, parce que les humains crer de la pollution et dtruisent leur environnement (dforestation, pollution dans les ocans, etc).


Et on attend toujours que tu nous montre le 1er pas, cela consommera moins de ressources, et diminuera la pollution que tu gnres  chaque message sur ce forum.  ::mouarf:: 


Tu verras, c'est juste une tape un peu difficile  passer, mais tu iras mieux aprs.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> C'est une tape difficile  passer, mais c'est mieux pour la suite. Un peu comme avec la peste noire.


Et une fois la plante sauve, l'histoire recommence avec les survivants ?
T'as pas corrig le bug, l, t'as juste reboot.




> Pour sauver la plante il faut que la population mondiale diminue drastiquement, parce que les humains crer de la pollution et dtruisent leur environnement (dforestation, pollution dans les ocans, etc).
> 
> Les ressources sont limites, *les humains ne peuvent pas multiplier  l'infini*. Chaque anne les humains dpensent plus de ressource que *la terre en crer*, cette situation ne peut continuer ternellement. Il faut faire face  la ralit, on va vers un krach.


_les humains ne peuvent pas multiplier  l'infini_  ::koi::  Multiplier _quoi_  l'infini ?
En franais, please.
 ::koi::  la terre en quoi ?
En franais, please.
Tu devrais apprendre  crire en franais, pour commencer, et aprs tu reviens. Parce que de bon matin un lundi, c'est dur, trs dur.

Sinon, pour sauver la plante, il faut *arrter de bouffer de la viande*.
C'est *l'levage intensif* le problme number one, j'ai donn une vido  ce propos, a-t-elle t regarde ? Et comprise ? On dirait bien que non...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et une fois la plante sauve, l'histoire recommence avec les survivants ?


Non mais aprs il y a moyen de mettre une loi internationale, du style "si vous avez un enfant vous avez le droit  des allocations familiales si vous en avez plus de 1 vous ne toucherez plus rien" un peu comme en Chine. (bon normalement c'est 2,1 enfants par couple pour remplacer les gnration il me semble).
Certains verront bien comment le monde sera rebti aprs la 3ime guerre mondiale (pour une fois une bonne direction sera peut-tre prise).




> _les humains ne peuvent pas se multiplier  l'infini_


a signifie que comme les ressources sont limits la population mondiale ne peut pas continuer d'augmenter.
On ne peut pas vivre correctement sur terre si il y a 7 milliards d'individus, les humains consomment trop de ressources  cause de leur niveau de confort.
Si on avait tous le niveau de vie du Burundi, ou du Niger, peut-tre qu'on pourrait tre 7 milliards sans tuer la plante.




> Sinon, pour sauver la plante, il faut *arrter de bouffer de la viande*


Tous les peuples du monde ne sont pas adapt  se passer de viande.
Par exemple les inuits auraient du mal  vivre sans viande.

Sans viande, uf, lait il y a moyen d'avoir des carences en fer, zinc, calcium, omega-3, vitamine B12, D.
Il faudrait plutt avoir une consommation raisonnable, peut-tre ne manger de la viande que 2 fois par semaine. (si on pouvait gcher moins ce serait pas mal non plus)
Chaque anne, 1,3 milliard de tonnes de nourriture gaspille
_Selon la FAO, un tiers de la production alimentaire destine  la consommation humaine est perdue._

Le problme c'est que ce n'est pas la politique qui est cible.
L on va vers le CETA et le Canada souhaite exporter 60 800 tonnes de bufs par an en Europe.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Sans viande, uf, lait il y a moyen d'avoir des carences en fer, zinc, calcium, omega-3, vitamine B12, D.


Mais pourquoi tous les vegans ne meurent pas avec toutes ces carences alors ?  ::roll:: 

La seule vraie "carence" c'est la B12, et encore, ils la prennent en pillule, alors que qu'en mangeant de la viande, on a de la B12 absorbe par les animaux qui ont bouff les mmes pillules... 


Rien qu'au niveau du fer, il y a plus de fer dans les lgumineuses que dans la viande rouge.

Idem pour le zinc, il y en a dans les agrumes, les lgumineuses, les lgumes, les noix, les flocons d'avoines ou le bl complet.

Pour le calcium, Soja, Chou Kale, amandes, ail, ssame, ortie, tofu, etc. en contiennent plus que le lait.

Etc. Etc.


Bref, j'ai beau mang des produits de provenance animale (mais en limitant la viande  2/3 fois par semaine max), tu racontes encore et toujours un nombre incalculable de trucs faux, on peut se passer de viande sans avoir toutes ces carences (surtout qu'on parle l de se passer de viande, pas de tous les produits provenant d'animaux).

L  part le commentaire sur les Inuits, les 3/4 de ce qui reste, c'est du n'importe quoi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> on peut se passer de viande sans avoir toutes ces carences


Je n'ai pas dis qu'on avait forcment des carences en se passant de viande j'ai dis qu'on pouvait en avoir.
Ce qui est forcment vrai puisque mme ceux qui mangent de la viande peuvent avoir des carences  ::P: 
Les vegans sont quasiment oblig de se supplmenter avec des compltements alimentaire. 

Par exemple beaucoup de gens sont carencs en collagne, mais la science ne le sait pas encore  :;):  (d'ailleurs il faudrait que je recommande du Peptan sur Nutrimuscle un de c4  ::P: )

Belgique : un bb est mort aprs avoir t nourri au lait vgtal



> Un couple belge encourt 18 ans de prison car leur bb est mort de malnutrition et de dshydratation aprs avoir t nourri au lait vgtal. Sans avis mdical, les parents ont suppos que leur enfant tait intolrant au lactose et au gluten.


Drme: mort d'un bb nourri au lait vgtal, les parents poursuivis



> Un couple de Saint-Marcel-ls-Valence, dans la Drme, a t plac sous contrle judiciaire mercredi aprs la mort de leur fillette de 16 mois en dcembre dernier. L'enfant tait exclusivement nourrie au lait vgtal, au lait de chtaigne notamment. La cause de la mort est en partie due  une dnutrition.


====
Il y a eu des centaines de milliers d'annes d'volution et de slection naturelle et il y a des peuples qui sont adapt  boire du lait de vache et  manger de la viande.
On ne peut pas tous passer vegan facilement.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je n'ai pas dis qu'on avait forcment des carences en se passant de viande j'ai dis qu'on pouvait en avoir.
> Ce qui est forcment vrai puisque mme ceux qui mangent de la viande peuvent avoir des carences


Si tout le monde peut en avoir, et que cela n'a rien  voir avec le fait de manger de la viande ou pas, pourquoi en parler ici, en argumentant que c'est l'arrt de consommation de viande qui les entranent ? 

Encore une fois c'est de la dsinformation.





> Les vegans sont quasiment oblig de se supplmenter avec des compltements alimentaire.









> Par exemple beaucoup de gens sont carencs en collagne, mais la science ne le sait pas encore  (d'ailleurs il faudrait que je recommande du Peptan sur Nutrimuscle un de c4 )


Ah bah si tu sais mieux que la science alors...

Et puis surtout ne donne aucune source  ton propos hein, histoire qu'on ait bien que ta parole...

Sachant qu'il suffit d'avoir une alimentation relativement quilibre pour que ton corps fabrique du collagne, j'ai un peu de mal  voir comment "beaucoup de gens" pourraient tre en carence... Et puis c'est quoi "beaucoup de gens" ? Quel pourcentage de la population ? 





> On ne peut pas tous passer vegan facilement.


Mais personne n'a parl de passer vegan...

Arrter la viande != vegan.   ::roll::

----------


## Pod44v2

> Tous les peuples du monde ne sont pas adapt  se passer de viande.
> Par exemple les inuits auraient du mal  vivre sans viande.
> 
> Sans viande, uf, lait il y a moyen d'avoir des carences en fer, zinc, calcium, omega-3, vitamine B12, D.
> Il faudrait plutt avoir une consommation raisonnable, peut-tre ne manger de la viande que 2 fois par semaine. (si on pouvait gcher moins ce serait pas mal non plus).


Juste pour rebondir, quand on dit "arrter" de manger de la viande, on parle surtout du boeuf issu de l'levage. Cet elevage produit une quantit norme de mthane, c'est a qui pollue (en plus de la dforestation pour nourrir ces braves btes, mais a c'est un autre dbat). Donc parler des inuits (trs trs petite minorit) qui consomment plutt des viandes trs grasses issues de la chasse locale, c'est compltement HS ^^ Aux dernires nouvelles, les phoques ne ptent pas du mthane et ne mangent pas de soja issu de l'agriculture ^^

Ensuite ne pas manger de viande != tre vegan. Donc idem, exclure le lait, les oeufs etc quand on parle de ne pas manger de viande, c'est un peu HS aussi. Et pour le coup, j'attends de voir une tude qui prouve des carences avec un rgime vgtarien (pour un rgime vgtalien, oui la B12 est problmatique).

Par contre je te rejoins compltement sur la consommation raisonnable. Juste consommer moins de viande et viter le gaspillage alimentaire, a aurait un impact norme. Ca sert  rien de forcer les gens  arrter de manger leur viande, on sait trs bien que a ne marche pas et cela crer de l'hostilit pour rien. Par contre, duquer sur le fait d'en manger moins, a c'est plus constructif, mme si a prend normment de temps.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Juste pour rebondir, quand on dit "arrter" de manger de la viande, on parle surtout du boeuf issu de l'levage.


Ok mais on a besoin de vache pour produire du lait, entre autre pour avoir des protines.

Il faudrait avoir une consommation plus raisonnable.
Aujourd'hui la nourriture ne cote pas cher,  tel point que l'obsit est devenu un problme de pauvre. (enfin des pauvres dans des pays riches)
Lobsit, maladie de  pauvres 



> Lpidmie dobsit se propage dans le monde, entranant une augmentation des maladies chroniques associes : diabte, maladies cardio-vasculaires, certains cancers Cest mme lune des premires causes avances du flchissement de lesprance de vie aux Etats-Unis. En France, le surpoids et lobsit sont rests stables entre 2006 et 2015, selon le volet nutrition de lEtude de sant sur lenvironnement, la biosurveillance, lactivit physique et la nutrition (tude Esteban), rendu public mardi 13 juin. Si cette stabilisation est une bonne nouvelle, lobsit et le surpoids restent  des niveaux levs.


En 1960 la nourriture tait le principal poste de dpense des mnages :
L'alimentaire pse de moins en moins lourd dans votre budget



> Depuis 1960, le panier alimentaire pse de moins en moins lourd dans le budget des Franais. Les mnages ont consacr 232 milliards d'euros  leur budget alimentation en 2014,  domicile ou hors domicile, soit 3600 euros en moyenne par habitant, selon une note de l'Insee publie ce vendredi. Concrtement, ces dpenses psent pour 20,4% de leur consommation globale, contre 34,6% en 1960. Il y a 50 ans, l'alimentation tait d'ailleurs le principal poste de dpense des mnages.


Mais l  cause de l'industrialisation, on trouve de la bouffe pas cher, mais trop riche et dangereuse pour la sant.
Il y a des fruits et lgumes qui viennent de la mer de plastique espagnole ou de la viande qui vient de Pologne o on ne sait pas trop d'o.

Ce serait mieux de payer plus cher la rcolte au producteur et consommer local, pour avoir de la meilleur qualit.
Comme a les gens mangeraient moins, gaspilleraient moins et seraient moins malade.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Sinon, pour sauver la plante, il faut *arrter de bouffer de la viande*.
> C'est *l'levage intensif* le problme number one, j'ai donn une vido  ce propos, a-t-elle t regarde ? Et comprise ? On dirait bien que non...


Le problme number one? Alors que (selon la source et la mthode de calcul) l'agriculture dans son ensemble pse 10  14% des missions de gaz  effet de serre? Il ne faut pas exagrer. Et si la production de viande met beaucoup plus que les fculents, les substituts de viande mettent aussi plus que les fculents. Mais les humains ne peuvent pas se nourrir de fculents uniquement (en fait, une alimentation saine est trs pauvre en fculents, l'volution n'ayant pas prpar l'humain  manger ces plantes qui ne sont disponibles en grandes quantits que depuis quelques milliers d'annes).

La mobilit individuelle, le chauffage, llectricit domestiques sont les plus gros metteurs, mais a c'est le pouvoir d'achat si cher aux gilets jaunes, donc politiquement "pas touche". Aprs viennent la production industrielle et les transports de marchandises. En France o, grce au nuclaire, beaucoup de ces choses mettent beaucoup moins de gaz  effet de serre, la mobilit individuelle reprsente la part du lion.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La mobilit individuelle, le chauffage, llectricit domestiques sont les plus gros metteurs, mais a c'est le pouvoir d'achat si cher aux gilets jaunes, donc politiquement "pas touche".


Il n'y a aucune volont politique pour amliorer les transports en commun, regardez les prix des billets de train SNCF.
Pour le chauffage il doit y avoir un systme de malus pour les propritaires de maison mal isol afin de les pousser  faire des travaux pour amliorer l'isolation. TAXE SUR LES LOGEMENTS MAL ISOLS : L'IDE DE NICOLAS HULOT VA COTER CHER AUX PROPRITAIRES.
Llectricit domestique ne reprsente pas grand chose. (et de toute faon en France on produit beaucoup dlectricit grce au nuclaire et a ne produit pas de CO2).




> Aprs viennent la production industrielle et les transports de marchandises.


a par contre tous les pays veulent l'augmenter, parce qu'ils veulent de la croissance.
La solution serait de mettre des taxes aux frontires afin de rduire la distance parcouru par les produits.
Parce qu'aujourd'hui une vache peut natre dans un pays A, tre lev dans un pays B, tre abattu dans un pays C, tre prpar dans un pays D, tre vendu dans un pays E. (naissance, levage, abattage, dcoupage)

===
Les gilets jaunes aimeraient juste pouvoir un peu vivre de leur travail, parce que pour beaucoup en enlevant toutes les dpenses automatique (loyer, assurance, taxe, impt, facture, etc) il ne reste plus rien. (les frigos des franais se vident)
a c'est llment dclencheur, mais ensuite il y a une critique des mdias mainstream et des politiciens.
LREM est all trop fort, trop vite et sans lubrifiant.
Ils ont enchan l'augmentation des taxes sur le diesel et la limitation  80 km/h en peu de temps. (le gouvernement n'est pas subtil, les gens ont compris qu'ils se faisaient tondre)

Le gouvernement veut forcer les gens  changer leur voiture diesel pour une voiture neuve, je ne vois pas en quoi ce serait bon pour l'environnement d'acheter une voiture neuve...
Et bientt ce sera pareil avec les chaudires au fioul.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> La mobilit individuelle, le chauffage, llectricit domestiques sont les plus gros metteurs, mais a c'est le pouvoir d'achat si cher aux gilets jaunes, donc politiquement "pas touche".


Font chier ces gilets jaunes  vouloir se chauffer l'hiver et ne pas s'clairer  la bougie aussi...  ::aie:: 






> Alors que (selon la source et la mthode de calcul) l'agriculture dans son ensemble pse 10  14% des missions de gaz  effet de serre? Il ne faut pas exagrer


Peut-tre que vous ne parlez pas du mme gaz ? Les gaz  effet de serre il y a en plusieurs. 

D'ailleurs tu as presque raison sur tes chiffres, le transport est bien le gnrateur n1 de CO2 en France (bien que l'industrie soit la source n2 avant le rsidentiel / tertiaire  1 malheureux pourcentage prs) et loin devant l'agriculture. 

Aprs si on regarde le mthane, l'agriculture reprsente presque 40% des missions et est bien la source n1 des missions.

Mais l o tu as raison galement, c'est que le CO2 reprsente presque 75% des missions, alors que le mthane  peine 10/11%, donc c'est plutt difficile  dire que l'agriculture directement est la source n1. 

mais l o c'est fourbe, c'est qu'il n'est question ici que de la pollution "directe". Ton bout de viande, qui est lev dans un pays A, pour tre tu / conditionn dans un pays B, avant de revenir tre vendu dans le pays C, bah il faut compter les missions de CO2 du transport en plus + la pollution pour "chauffer / alimenter" les usines.

Sans parler que pour nourrir le bout de viande, une partie de sa nourriture aura bien voyag aussi, donc rebelote, de la pollution en plus gnre indirectement par l'levage intensif. 


Bref, il faut effectivement au moins gravement ralentir la consommation de viande (1 fois par jour ce n'est pas ncessaire), et surtout, comme le dit Ryu, consommer plus localement (viandes ET lgumes/fruits (et si possible de saison pour eux)).

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Font chier ces gilets jaunes  vouloir se chauffer l'hiver et ne pas s'clairer  la bougie aussi...


Il ne faut pas caricaturer non plus. Apprendre que c'est soit le chauffage soit la fentre ouverte, ce n'est pas la mine. Et pour la mobilit, il n'y a pas seulement la voiture lectrique (en Franceen Allemagne a ne fait que dplacer le problme), mais aussi la moto ou encore le vlo pour certains cas.






> Peut-tre que vous ne parlez pas du mme gaz ? Les gaz  effet de serre il y a en plusieurs. 
> 
> D'ailleurs tu as presque raison sur tes chiffres, le transport est bien le gnrateur n1 de CO2 en France (bien que l'industrie soit la source n2 avant le rsidentiel / tertiaire  1 malheureux pourcentage prs) et loin devant l'agriculture.


Je parle de gaz  effet de serre globalement, et  part la phrase qui commence par "En France" justement je parle au niveau mondial. En France le domestique met nettement moins que la moyenne, grce au nuclaire.




> mais l o c'est fourbe, c'est qu'il n'est question ici que de la pollution "directe". Ton bout de viande, qui est lev dans un pays A, pour tre tu / conditionn dans un pays B, avant de revenir tre vendu dans le pays C, bah il faut compter les missions de CO2 du transport en plus + la pollution pour "chauffer / alimenter" les usines.
> 
> Sans parler que pour nourrir le bout de viande, une partie de sa nourriture aura bien voyag aussi, donc rebelote, de la pollution en plus gnre indirectement par l'levage intensif. 
> 
> 
> Bref, il faut effectivement au moins gravement ralentir la consommation de viande (1 fois par jour ce n'est pas ncessaire), et surtout, comme le dit Ryu, consommer plus localement (viandes ET lgumes/fruits (et si possible de saison pour eux)).


Je pense que c'est surtout compris dans la variabilit des chiffres. Entre 10 et 14%, c'est norme, je pense que le deuxime chiffre inclut la plupart des transports etc (malheureusement la mthodo est rarement transparente).

----------


## Jipt

Vous parlez sans avoir regard le film que j'ai cit, donc vous ne savez pas ce qui se passe irl...

Aprs, blablatez, blablatez, et pendant ce temps on dboise (pensez  l'Amazonie) *10 fois plus* pour l'levage intensif que si a nous tait directement profitable.

Mais je perds mon temps...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Vous parlez sans avoir regard le film que j'ai cit, donc vous ne savez pas ce qui se passe irl...
> 
> Aprs, blablatez, blablatez, et pendant ce temps on dboise (pensez  l'Amazonie) *10 fois plus* pour l'levage intensif que si a nous tait directement profitable.
> 
> Mais je perds mon temps...


T'es vegan Jipt ? Sinon tu blablates autant que les autres.  :;):  

Si tu en faisais un rsum avec les principaux arguments de cette vido, au lieu de juste te plaindre qu'on ne l'a pas regarde ? :p


Et accessoirement, je blablate dans ton sens hein.  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> on dboise (pensez  l'Amazonie) *10 fois plus* pour l'levage intensif


Mais ouais, putain de soja OGM de merde !

Bon aprs on je ne comprend pas pourquoi on utilise pas quelque milliards de la taxe carbone pour planter des forets... Il parait que a aurait un impact cologique positif.
En Afrique il y a la place pour faire plus gros que la foret amazonienne.

----------


## Jipt

> T'es vegan Jipt ? Sinon tu blablates autant que les autres.


Je me dirige dans cette voie...




> Si tu en faisais un rsum avec les principaux arguments de cette vido, au lieu de juste te plaindre qu'on ne l'a pas regarde ? :p


Impossible : comment rsumer des tableaux, des graphiques, des interviews refuses par les grandes assoss' colo, comment exprimer le ressenti de tous ces gens qui nous montrent des choses ..., bref, regardez le film !




> Bon aprs on je ne comprend pas pourquoi on utilise pas quelque milliards de la taxe carbone pour planter des forets...


Qu'on rasera aprs, pour planter du soja OGM pour faire pousser des animaux ?
Il faut 10 fois plus de surface pour les animaux que pour les humains,  rendement nergtique identique.

----------


## Seabirds

> Bon aprs on je ne comprend pas pourquoi on utilise pas quelque milliards de la taxe carbone pour planter des forets... Il parait que a aurait un impact cologique positif.
> En Afrique il y a la place pour faire plus gros que la foret amazonienne.


Comme disait Jipete, ca sera difficile tant qu'on aura pas limiter l'utilisation des terres agricoles (et donc diminue notre consommation de viande par 5, de 95 kg/an a 25 kg/an). Pour l'instant, la tendance est a la dforestation, et il y a une raison: nos modes de consommation.

Dans l'ensemble, le seul truc un peu srieux que j'ai vu passer en terme de mesure efficace a prendre pour lutter contre le rchauffement climatique, c'est le rapport de B&L volution, qui a fait couler beaucoup d'encre. En effet, il a t peru comme radical et irraliste (interdiction de l'avion, des vtements neufs, de voiture neuves, cration de la plus grande filire de formation jamais mise en place pour l'isolation des btiments, couvre feu thermique). Je pense que ce qui a fait flipper tout le monde, c'est juste que ces mesures sont a mettre en uvre dans les 2/3/5 prochaines annes: si c'est plus la gnration daprs qui doit changer radicalement alors la non, a va pas on s'indigne mdr. 

Bref quoiqu'il en soit les auteurs du rapport insistent sur le fait que c'est la premire fois qu'une tude quantifie de manire un peu systmique l'ampleur des changements a appliquer ainsi que leur temporalit si on veut chercher a garder un climat pas trop instable. Ils recommandent galement de ne pas chercher a interprter/critiquer chaque mesure indpendamment des autres. Ils disent galement ne pas avoir pris en compte la faisabilit sociale thique etc: concrtement, si on veut tenir les objectifs de diminution des missions de CO2, les changements a oprer sont de cet ordre de grandeur, point barre, le reste c'est du pinaillage politique et/ou de l'analyse de risque.

Le rapport est disponible ici (seulement 30 pages)

Une infographie rsumant les principaux points ici.

----------


## tanaka59

J'ai bien les animaux . 

J'aimerai bien m'acheter un cheval . 

De temps  autre je mange un steak de cheval. 

Suis je cruel ?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comme disait Jipete, ca sera difficile tant qu'on aura pas limiter l'utilisation des terres agricoles (et donc diminue notre consommation de viande par 5, de 95 kg/an a 25 kg/an). Pour l'instant, la tendance est a la dforestation, et il y a une raison: nos modes de consommation.


Apparemment il est possible de transformer du dsert en fort, donc il y a de la place pour crer des forets.

Le paysan qui arrte le dsert avec ses arbres



> Pour arriver  cet exploit Yacouba a mis en application une technique ancestrale oubli le  za . Une technique qui consiste  creuser des petits trous dans le sol et de les remplir de dbris organiques comme du fumier ou des vgtaux en dcomposition. Ces dbris vont attirer les termites. En sinstallant dans les petites cavits, les termites creusent de minuscules galeries pour faire pousser les champignons qui constitue leur nourriture. Ces galeries vont ensuite pouvoir retenir leau de pluie lors de la saison des pluies. Il ne reste plus alors qu planter des graines





> En effet, il a t peru comme radical et irraliste (interdiction de l'avion, des vtements neufs, de voiture neuves, cration de la plus grande filire de formation jamais mise en place pour l'isolation des btiments, couvre feu thermique). Je pense que ce qui a fait flipper tout le monde, c'est juste que ces mesures sont a mettre en uvre dans les 2/3/5 prochaines annes: si c'est plus la gnration daprs qui doit changer radicalement alors la non, a va pas on s'indigne mdr.


Les gens qui ont le pouvoir comme Macron et Trump ne veulent pas aller dans cette direction.
Pour imposer ce genre de chose il faudrait un traumatisme majeur avec des centaines de millions de morts.
Pour l'instant les tats essaient de tenir face  la crise, ils sont endetts, ils sont en rcession (non officiellement).
La consommation est le moteur du PIB, donc c'est pas Macron qui va dire "on ferme tous les aroports de France et on interdit la vente de vhicule neuf en France" de toute faon pour que a fonctionne il faudrait que tous les pays le fassent en mme temps, donc arrtez d'tre utopiste a n'arrivera pas.

Ce plan ne sera jamais mis en place, surtout pas dans 5 ans...
Je me trompe peut-tre, on sait jamais des fois que pendant la COP 25 au Chili la communaut internationale dcide de devenir extrmement radical  propos de l'cologie, mais c'est peu probable.

===
Le plus simple pour diminuer la pollution c'est de diminuer la population mondiale.
Dans les pays riche a va on devient strile, mais ce n'est pas le cas partout...
Cela dit avec la crise conomique on perd peu  peu du niveau de vie, donc quelque part on pollue moins. (essayez de ne pas aller en Californie cette anne)

Climat :  Freiner la croissance de la population est une ncessit absolue 



> La population mondiale a dj cr de faon exponentielle : elle est passe de 2  7,6 milliards entre 1950 et 2017 ! Les dernires prvisions dmographiques de lONU, qui datent de 2017 et qui font autorit en la matire, nous indiquent dans une hypothse moyenne que la population mondiale atteindra 8,6 milliards en 2030, 9,8 en 2050 et 11,2 en 2100. Et il est intressant de noter que ces projections moyennes ont une tendance nette  la hausse : en 2011, lONU prvoyait 10,1 milliards dhabitants en 2100


Des scientifiques rclament un contrle des naissances pour sauver la plante



> *Comme ils l'expliquent, cette croissance non matrise entranera inluctablement " moyen et  long terme" un problme d'puisement des ressources disponibles, notamment alimentaires. Parmi les consquences, ils citent: "destruction de la biodiversit, ressources en eau menaces, monte des eaux par fonte des glaciers, rarfaction des ressources halieutiques, puisement et salinisation des terres cultives, rchauffement de plus de 5 C en 2100 en France avec des pointes  plus de 50 C, dplacements massifs de populations".*

----------


## Seabirds

> Cela dit avec la crise conomique on perd peu  peu du niveau de vie, donc quelque part on pollue moins. (essayez de ne pas aller en Californie cette anne)


Oh oui ces problmatiques sont trs lies. Ce qui nous procure notre PIB c'est les quelques 200 esclaves nergtiques, principalement fossiles, qu'on a derrire nous chaque jour. On a pass le pic ptrolier en Europe depuis 2006, donc a contracte l'conomie. Limiter les missions de CO2 dans les ordres de grandeurs ncessaires, c'est quivalent  organiser une violente rcession conomique.




> La consommation est le moteur du PIB, donc c'est pas Macron qui va dire "on ferme tous les aroports de France et on interdit la vente de vhicule neuf en France" de toute faon pour que a fonctionne il faudrait que tous les pays le fassent en mme temps, donc arrtez d'tre utopiste a n'arrivera pas. Ce plan ne sera jamais mis en place, surtout pas dans 5 ans... Je me trompe peut-tre, on sait jamais des fois que pendant la COP 25 au Chili la communaut internationale dcide de devenir extrmement radical  propos de l'cologie, mais c'est peu probable.


Oui effectivement, les experts s'accordent  dire qu'il est fort peu probable qu'un politique commence  proposer un programme bas sur l'organisation de la dcroissance (que ce soit pour viter le rchauffement climatique ou pour amortir la dcrue ptrolire), ce qui serait pourtant le plus cohrent vu ce qui nous attend dans les prochaines annes. Et d'ailleurs la population ne le comprendrait pas et bouterait le malheureux hors du paysage politique. Ce qui veut juste dire que c'est  chacun notre rle d'informer et de communiquer la dessus, comme on le fait sur ce forum. On a pas beaucoup de temps pour infuser cette culture l dans les corps intermdiaires, ne perdons pas de temps  ::): 




> Le plus simple pour diminuer la pollution c'est de diminuer la population mondiale.


Oh, si on a arrive  rguler les naissances, ce serait dj cool. Mais ce ne sera pas suffisant si on continue  exploser la plante comme on le fait en bon petits occidentaux pourris gts. Alors bien sr, en processus de contrle dmographique, il reste les maladies, la famine et la guerre, mais nous et nos gamins, on a pas vraiment envie d'tre la variable d'ajustement ::mouarf::   Donc il faut pousser les choses dans l'autre direction et jouer sur les autres variables: le PIB et l'nergie. Donc oui il faut nous appauvrir, et rentrer en dcroissance, et aller vers la sobrit heureuse  ::):  Aprs tout, on a beaucoup trop de superflu dans nos vie d'occidentaux riches (saviez vous qu'un smicard franais fait partie des 10% les plus riches de la plante ?).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oh oui ces problmatiques sont trs lies. Ce qui nous procure notre PIB c'est les quelques 200 esclaves nergtiques, principalement fossiles, qu'on a derrire nous chaque jour.


Il faut de plus en plus d'nergie pour extraire un baril de ptrole, donc le prix va augmenter et les gens en consommeront moins, a doit tre pour a que les gouvernements poussent les constructeurs automobile  dvelopper d'autres technologies. (l c'est la mode de l'hydrogne apparemment)
Taux de retour nergtique




> Oui effectivement, les experts s'accordent  dire qu'il est fort peu probable qu'un politique commence  proposer un programme bas sur l'organisation de la dcroissance (que ce soit pour viter le rchauffement climatique ou pour amortir la dcrue ptrolire), ce qui serait pourtant le plus cohrent vu ce qui nous attend dans les prochaines annes. Et d'ailleurs la population ne le comprendrait pas et bouterait le malheureux hors du paysage politique.


Le problme de la dcroissance c'est la dette, il faudrait que ce problme soit rgl.
Les banques prennent l'argent qu'il y a sur vos comptes pour acheter de la dette, si elle n'est pas rembours tout le monde perd son argent. (si la dette n'est pas rembours la banque va perdre l'argent de votre assurance-vie, mais bon a vous apprendra  contracter une assurance-vie, vous l'avez bien cherch)

Ce serait facile de faire comprendre  la population qu'il y a un problme de surpopulation et de surconsommation, il suffit d'avoir des meilleurs discours et dbats dans les mdias...
Le problme c'est que les gouvernements du monde entier ne se mettront jamais d'accord pour tous vouloir la dcroissance.
Enfin on verra aprs la 3ime guerre mondiale, quand tout sera dtruit on pourra recrer autre chose.




> Oh, si on a arrive  rguler les naissances, ce serait dj cool.


C'est impossible dans les pays pauvres.
Dans les pays comme : Niger, Somalie, Congo, Mali, Chad, Burundi, Angola, les femmes ne vont pas arrter de faire 5 enfants en moyenne.
 moins de faire une loi hardcore du style "on vous donne de l'argent si vous vous faites strilis".
Genre a :
Inde: dix femmes meurent dans une opration de strilisation de masse



> La strilisation de masse est la mthode la plus rpandue de planning familial en Inde. *Les femmes volontaires touchent 20 euros*. Les ONG dnoncent de nombreuses drives.


a n'aurait pas t plus simple de strilis les hommes ?

Quand Isral impose la contraception  ses thiopiennes



> Le mystre est enfin lev sur l'tonnante baisse de 50 % du taux de fcondit des Juifs thiopiens d'Isral depuis 2000. Aprs cinq annes de dmentis successifs, le gouvernement isralien a admis qu'il avait instaur un systme de contraception des femmes immigres d'origine thiopienne avant leur arrive en Isral. L'affaire a fait grand bruit en dcembre dernier, aprs la diffusion par la tlvision isralienne d'un reportage dans l'mission d'ducation Vacuum.


Dans l'environnement des occidentaux il y a quelque chose qui fait baisser la fertilit, il faudrait trouver ce que c'est pour le partager avec le monde entier (d'aprs moi a vient en parti de la nourriture industrielle).
En Occident, la qualit du sperme dcline dangereusement



> Le sperme des hommes vivant en Europe, aux tats-Unis et en Australie contient presque 60% de spermatozodes en moins qu'il y a quarante ans.





> Mais ce ne sera pas suffisant si on continue  exploser la plante comme on le fait en bon petits occidentaux pourris gts.


Le niveau de vie baisse en occident, par contre dans plein de coin du monde il augmente et c'est plus grave.
Si les chinois, les indiens, les africains augmentent leur niveau de vie, la plante est mal...




> Alors bien sr, en processus de contrle dmographique, il reste les maladies, la famine et la guerre, mais nous et nos gamins, on a pas vraiment envie d'tre la variable d'ajustement


De toute faon on ne va pas vous demander votre avis, quand les guerres, les famines, les pidmies seront l vous n'aurez pas votre mot  dire.
 la limite vous pouvez vous prparer  l'effondrement du systme comme le font les survivalistes, comme a vous serez moins surpris quand tout se cassera la gueule.
Il n'y a pas de miracle  attendre de la part des gouvernements, vous croyez que ce sont des types comme Macron, Merkel, Shinzo Ab, Juncker, etc, qui vont imposer la dcroissance ?
a va faire comme sur l'le de pques, les gars se sont dit "bon si on continu  couper des arbres pour faire des statues dans 50 ans on aura plus de bois pour fabriquer des bateaux et aller pcher, il y aura moins de vgtaux et on sera tous foutu, qu'est-ce qu'on fait ?" et ils ont pris la dcision de bouffer toutes les ressources de lle pour disparatre.




> saviez vous qu'un smicard franais fait partie des 10% les plus riches de la plante ?


En tout cas sa vie c'est de la merde, il bosse pour payer les factures et ne peut rien faire  ct.

=====
Et sinon en parlant d'effondrement, il y a le dessinateur de la chane YouTube "l'actu anim" qui fait une campagne de financement participative pour un projet de BD :
Effondrement

----------


## Jipt

> Enfin on verra aprs la 3ime guerre mondiale, quand tout sera dtruit on pourra recrer autre chose.


3e, merci de respecter la typo.

C'est peut-tre (qui a dit "_sans doute_" ?) ce qui s'est dj pass il y a 25 000 ans ? (chiffre compltement au pif, mais c'est pour l'ide)

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est peut-tre (qui a dit "_sans doute_" ?) ce qui s'est dj pass il y a 25 000 ans ? (chiffre compltement au pif, mais c'est pour l'ide)


a j'en sais rien, mais par contre je crois en une 3me guerre mondiale dans un futur relativement proche (nous sommes plus prs de la 3 que de la 2).
Vu la situation conomique je ne vois pas d'autre solution.

----------


## Seabirds

> Vu la situation conomique je ne vois pas d'autre solution.


Une mobilisation citoyenne d'ampleur ingale pour transmettre ces informations a la socit en un temps record histoire que l'on comprenne ce qui nous arrive et que l'on rentre en dcroissance heureuse a lchelle individuelle, puis familiale, puis collective, puis nationale ?

Du coup on sauve le climat et on vite une guerre  ::D:  

Et grce aux technologies de l'information (rseaux sociaux, traducteurs automatiques etc), a laisse bon espoir !

Je vous invite a aller a la marche mondiale pour le climat pour vhiculer ces infos aux autres couches de la socit !  ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une mobilisation citoyenne d'ampleur ingale pour transmettre ces informations a la socit en un temps record histoire que l'on comprenne ce qui nous arrive et que l'on rentre en dcroissance heureuse a lchelle individuelle, puis familiale, puis collective, puis nationale ?


Pure vous me faites trs mal avec votre optimisme.
Ok vous pouvez rejoindre une communaut de personnes qui ne produisent pas de dchet, a existe.
Il y a moyen de crer des communauts et chercher  polluer le moins possible. (un peu comme les survivalistes)

Mais a n'arrivera jamais au niveau national, les entreprises veulent que vous consommiez comme des porcs et ce que font les gens.
Les gens consomment comme des drogus en manque. Srieusement il y a des gens qui font du shopping !

Vous pensez qu'en Chine, en Inde, dans certains pays d'Afrique, les gens en ont quelque chose  foutre de la pollution ?






> Du coup on sauve le climat et on vite une guerre


Bon alors perso je pense que le climat n'est pas li  l'activit humaine, mais que par contre il y a des catastrophes cologiques beaucoup plus grave qu'on ignore, mais bref c'est encore autre chose...

La dette publique US est de $22 122 000 000 000, comment voulez-vous viter une guerre  ce niveau l ?
Imaginez ce que a doit reprsenter en prenant en compte la dette des entreprises et la dette des mnages.
L'conomie mondiale est foutue, quand a arrive on fait une grande guerre, c'est comme a que a fonctionne.




> Je vous invite a aller a la marche mondiale pour le climat pour vhiculer ces infos aux autres couches de la socit !


Ce n'est pas une marche qui va changer le monde...
Soyez un minimum raliste, s'il vous plait. 

Les gouvernements adorent ce type de manifestation, il peuvent rpondre "je vous ai compris, pour diminuer la pollution, on va augmenter les taxes sur les carburants, llectricit, le gaz, on va galement taxer les propritaires de maison mal isol, on va taxer les propritaire de vhicule motoris".
Vous croyez que a va plutt sauver le monde ou plutt rapporter de l'argent au gouvernement ?
Avec l'argent des taxes Macron prendra un jet prive pour aller  la COP25 ^^

----------


## Seabirds

> Pure vous me faites trs mal avec votre optimisme.


Ce n'est pas de l'optimisme, ni de l'espoir, c'est plus proche du lcher-prise en fait  ::?:   Les initiatives individuelles sont le mieux que l'on puisse faire pour aller dans le bons sens, et mme si ce sera peut-tre insuffisant je pense qu'il faut que je le fasse quand mme. Je ne pense pas que mon compost, mon levain maison ou mon vgtarianisme fluctuant vont sauver la plante, pas plus que donner au clochard du coin ne va rgler la misre !  ::mouarf::  Nanmoins, c'est agir en cohrence avec mes valeurs, mes cognitions, les recommandations scientifiques, et dans le mme temps c'est aussi garder la mesure de l'influence que je peux avoir sur le monde: toute petite. 

Je pense que l'action, mme petite et insignifiante, peut soigner a la fois soi-mme et les autres et la terre, surtout si on la communique a son prochain en partageant nos motions, positives comme ngatives. Le monde n'est pas a l'abri d'une dferlante dmotion du changement, c'est d'ailleurs toujours a qui a guid les hommes. On peut, a sa petite chelle, tenter dtre un exemple et une inspiration positive pour que le suivant qui nous observe puisse a son tour se dire "houla la plante est en danger, je dois faire quelque chose, je peux faire quelque chose, j'aimerais faire quelque chose. J'agis et je transmets.".

J'aime beaucoup cette citation qui fleure bon l'eau de rose, mais qui a pris beaucoup de sens depuis quelques mois:
_
Si tu veux construire un bateau, ne rassemble pas tes hommes et femmes pour leur donner des ordres, pour expliquer chaque dtail, pour leur dire o trouver chaque chose. Si tu veux construire un bateau, fais natre dans le coeur de tes hommes et femmes le dsir de la mer._

Cela veut justement dire qu'il faut rveiller dans le coeur des gens le dsir du changement, de la sobrit, du contact perdu a la Nature.




> Mais a n'arrivera jamais au niveau national, les entreprises veulent que vous consommiez comme des porcs et ce que font les gens.


Les modles de socits passent et se dpassent ... tout change.




> Vous pensez qu'en Chine, en Inde, dans certains pays d'Afrique, les gens en ont quelque chose  foutre de la pollution ?


Oui ... et non. Des individus prennent des initiatives extraordinaires. Et d'un autre cote, ces populations ne sont en aucun cas les principales responsables des dsordres majeurs.




> Bon alors perso je pense que le climat n'est pas li  l'activit humaine, mais que par contre il y a des catastrophes cologiques beaucoup plus grave qu'on ignore, mais bref c'est encore autre chose...


Perso je prfres faire confiance aux dev C++ pour m'aider a coder, et faire confiance au GIEC et a ses milliers de contributeurs pour fournir l'information la plus a jour et la plus prcise que l'on puisse esprer.  Si la synthse de milliers d'articles scientifiques, des dcennies de recherches, des milliers de dbats sont parvenus a un consensus, il serait bien fou d'en contester le bien-fond sur la base de ses croyances et de son exprience personnelle. Le GIEC conclut que la plante est sorti hors du domaine de variabilit naturelle a cause de nos missions de CO2, et ce avec un seuil de confiance a tout pter, srieusement je les crois  ::mrgreen::  (et je n'ai ni le temps ni les comptences de lire les 6000 pages de rapport pour trouver une potentielle, sans doute ngligeable, erreur  ::mouarf:: ). 

Pour le reste, je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi sur le reste des dsastres cologiques, mais je pense que c'est quedal face au rouleau compresseur climatique qui se pointe.




> La dette publique US est de $22 122 000 000 000, comment voulez-vous viter une guerre  ce niveau l ? L'conomie mondiale est foutue, quand a arrive on fait une grande guerre, c'est comme a que a fonctionne.


En agissant a notre chelle de fourmi et en nous entre-aidant pour viter que a n'arrive. Et non chaque crise conomique n'a pas dclench une guerre mondiale. Nous avons dvelopp une intelligence collective et empathique, et les progrs techniques des dernires dcennies nous ont permis d'abolir les frontires gographiques, scientifiques, et souvent culturelles qui nous isolaient en communauts opposables. Utilisons ces ressources de notre mieux, soyons meilleurs que la veille, et croisons les doigts contre les infortunes qui s'annoncent.




> Ce n'est pas une marche qui va changer le monde... Soyez un minimum raliste, s'il vous plat.


Une marche, non. Mais quelques dizaines de milliers en revanche ... Vous pouvez voir ici un chantillons des marches organises ce prochain vendredi 15 mars, initiative d'ampleur mondiale lance par ... une gamine de 15 ans: 

https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/vi...4800000044&z=2

Rsultat incroyable pour une gamine qui avait juste commenc a faire la grve de lcole toute seul dans son coin: une vague de grve d'ampleur mondiale, des chants, des articles, des interviews, des convaincus ... et ces initiatives ne vont que crotre dans les annes a venir. Il y a bien des exemples de manifestations pacifistes qui ont fait bifurquer l'histoire. Et c'est exactement de a dont on parle: on est rellement en train dcrire un pan de l'Histoire. Tout un chacun a notre chelle, sur tout le globe. On est a un cheveu d'un tournant majeur de civilisation. J'ai t terrifi quand j'ai compris a, puis ... j'ai mis en place un compost dans ma colloc  ::ptdr::  

Le point super positif au final c'est que ma prise de conscience se propage progressivement dans mes cercles sociaux: les gens commencent a prendre conscience de leur volume de dchet, de leur consommation de viande, de ptrole, dnergie ... on en parle beaucoup, et on agit en consquent (pour la plupart, sauf les irrductibles fans de nutella mdr ).




> Les gouvernements adorent ce type de manifestation, il peuvent rpondre "je vous ai compris, pour diminuer la pollution, on va augmenter les taxes sur les carburants, llectricit, le gaz, on va galement taxer les propritaires de maison mal isol, on va taxer les propritaire de vhicule motoris".


Ahaha oui nous sommes aussi d'accord sur ce point, je ne pense pas (et les experts non plus) qu'il faille attendre grand chose des gouvernements pour les annes a venir. C'est loin dtre fichu pour autant, cela veut dire que par nature ce problme et sa resolution doivent tre repenss dans leur dimension individuelle et locale. Les institutions nous rejoindront plus tard. De toute faon on aurait eu bien du mal a accepter des mesures radicales venant soudainement de tout en haut, il faut donc ancrer ces changements dans nos quotidiens et les propager rapidement, pour que l'on puisse passer a la vitesse suprieure  ::): 

Ne ngligeons pas le pouvoir du collectif, surtout vues les merveilles qu'a permis ce forum developpez !  ::D:

----------


## Jipt

> --snip--


C'est bien que tu sois venu ici !  ::ccool:: 

Tu cris beaucoup mieux que moi, avec plus d'entrain et d'nergie (normich, chuis un vieux c0n, moi, maintenant), je ne peux que te plusser, petit colibri  :+1:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les modles de socits passent et se dpassent ... tout change.


Bon courage pour faire sortir l'occident de la surconsommation.
Il nous faut de la croissance pour rembourser de la dette, plus de 66% du PIB vient de la consommation.

Peut-tre que a viendra naturellement,  cause de l'automatisation normment de gens vont perdre leur travail, ils n'auront plus de revenu et ne pourront plus consommer.




> Des individus prennent des initiatives extraordinaires.


Ouais mais globalement il y a des zones ultra pollu en Inde et en Chine.
Et il y a des histoires comme a aussi :
Le Nigeria, un dpotoir pour les dchets lectroniques de l'Europe



> Une tude finance par l'Agence amricaine de protection de l'environnement rvle qu'au moins 16 900 tonnes de dchets lectroniques ont t envoyes au Nigeria en 2015 et 2016, dont une partie en contrebande dans des voitures d'occasion.





> ces populations ne sont en aucun cas les principales responsables des dsordres majeurs.


Ouais mais les populations ne peuvent rien faire pour changer la politique de leur gouvernement.
Regardez en France, il y a eu Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron et c'est toujours exactement la mme ligne politique.




> Pour le reste, je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi sur le reste des dsastres cologiques, mais je pense que c'est quedal face au rouleau compresseur climatique qui se pointe.


Admettons que l'activit humaine soit rellement responsable du changement climatique.
Il va causer des famines, des pidmies, etc.
a va diminuer la population mondiale, donc la consommation, donc la production humaine de CO2, donc l'effet de serre, donc le rchauffement climatique.
Le problme va donc se rgler tout seul, il faut juste quelque milliard de morts et on est bien.
Le seul hic c'est que les humains risquent dentraner d'autres espces dans leur chute et a a craint...
Mais bon a fait longtemps que l'humain dtruit son environnement et est le responsable de la disparition de plein despces.




> Et non chaque crise conomique n'a pas dclench une guerre mondiale.


Peut-tre mais en attendant il y a eu des crises conomique avant la premire guerre mondiale et avant la seconde guerre mondiale.
Aujourd'hui le problme de 2008 n'est toujours pas rgl et a va pter  nouveau.
En 2019 le risque est lev.




> Une marche, non. Mais quelques dizaines de milliers en revanche ...


J'y crois pas trop...
Je vois mal les gouvernements changer leur logiciel pour viser la dcroissance.
Ils ont pas trop envie de vivre plus modestement et de moins consommer / voyager.

Mais ce serait chouette que le gouvernement dise "bon on arrte avec ces conneries de gadgets connects qui ne servent  rien, on arrte de changer de smartphone chaque anne, on arrte les tablettes, on essaie de consommer le plus local possible et d'importer le moins de chose possible, parce que les cargos polluent", mais c'est une utopie.
Il y a des gens qui sont plus  se dire "J'ai achet des lampes connectes !", entendre des choses comme a, a t'enlve toute foi en l'humanit...
Beaucoup de gens sont trs con (regardez l'audience que fait Cyril Hanouna)...

----------


## tanaka59

Je suis un cologiste convaincu .

Je suis pour l'abandon du nuclaire (Tchernobyl, Fukushima ... ) , l'abandon des nergies fossile (ptrole, gaz, schiste, charbon ) , l'abandon des oliennes ( a titre personnel je m'oppose  l'implantation d'olienne dans ma commune pour la prservation des oiseaux), l'abandon du photovoltaque ( panneau difficile  recycler), l'abandon de l'hydrolectrique (quel balafre et quel danger ces barrages en montages !).

Je propose aussi d'augmenter fortement le prix llectricit pour que les gens se rendent compte que nergie # gratuit ! 

Je milite pour plus dnergie renouvelable .

Pour rgler le problme du chmage de masse , de la production dlectricit et de l'obsit on peut faire pdaler tout ce beau monde. Cela fera des chmeurs et des fainant en moins ! En contre partie je propose une rmunration  1500  net mensuel.

----------


## Seabirds

> Je suis un cologiste convaincu .
> 
> Je suis pour l'abandon du nuclaire (Tchernobyl, Fukushima ... ) , l'abandon des nergies fossile (ptrole, gaz, schiste, charbon ) , l'abandon des oliennes ( a titre personnel je m'oppose  l'implantation d'olienne dans ma commune pour la prservation des oiseaux), l'abandon du photovoltaque ( panneau difficile  recycler), l'abandon de l'hydrolectrique (quel balafre et quel danger ces barrages en montages !).
> 
> Je propose aussi d'augmenter fortement le prix llectricit pour que les gens se rendent compte que nergie # gratuit ! 
> 
> Je milite pour plus dnergie renouvelable .
> 
> Pour rgler le problme du chmage de masse , de la production dlectricit et de l'obsit on peut faire pdaler tout ce beau monde. Cela fera des chmeurs et des fainant en moins ! En contre partie je propose une rmunration  1500  net mensuel.


Cela me semble bien cynique comme propos. Il me semble que tu pointes du doigts des contradictions socitales relatives a la production et a l'utilisation de lnergie. J'ai t anti-nuclaire pendant des annes, mais je commence a changer doucement d'avis, une pnurie dnergie (par des mesures pro-climat ou par la dcrue petroliere) ou mme le rchauffement climatique me semblant prsenter plus de risques de dstabilisations socitales et gopolitique qu'un accident nuclaire. Comme quoi, on peut se refaire et compromiser, des qu'on commence a apprhender la magnitude des impacts. Il faut trouver le moyen de communiquer et d'avancer ensemble, avec beaucouuuup de pdagogie, pour expliquer en quoi la decarbonation de lnergie va bouleverser nos socits. 

Les gens qui s'opposent aux diffrents modes de production nergtique ont au fond mieux assimiler que nous lide d'une sobrit nergtique trs forte (et a laquelle on ne coupera de toute faon pas!), et ils ont des choses a nous apprendre en terme de modification de nos habitudes de vie. Ils peuvent nous aider a imaginer et communiquer les solutions capables de nous faire transitionner plus rapidement vers des socits plus conomes en nergie: les fans de cuisinire a bois, de douche froide, de fait-main, les anti-ecrans, les minimalistes, les vegans (...) ont en fait, parmi dinvitables contradictions, les ides disruptives dont ont besoin nos socits pour s'adapter ainsi que le courage de les appliquer.

A encourager et accompagner, plutt que critiquer !  ::D:

----------


## ddoumeche

La Greta Thunderg, l'grie de la gnration asperger, est plus intressante qu'il n'y parait : son aeul le chimiste Svante Arrhenius, prix nobel 1903, fut un des premiers  mettre en 1896 l'hypothse que laugmentation du CO2 atmosphrique conduirait  une augmentation des tempratures en raison d'un effet de serre. 
Et qu'un doublement de ce taux interviendrait en 3000 ans en raison de l'activit industrielle et conduirait  une augmentation des tempratures de 5-6c selon ses calculs (s'tant juste tromp de 2800 ans). Notez que ce fut par le calcul (et que je cherche toujours une dmonstration exprimentale crdible de cet effet, mme si ma serre est en effet plus chaude que l'extrieur mais sans teneur exagre en gaz carbonique).

L'hypothse d'Arrhenius fut contredite par une autre sudois et physicien de son tat, monsieur Knut ngstrm, ayant publi le premier spectre infrarouge du CO2, et qui nota que la vapeur d'eau avait un spectre d'absorption bien plus large. Et que cette ide pouvait tre range aux oubliettes. Mais elle ne perdit rellement en popularit quand furent dcouvert les cycles de Milankovitch.

Comme quoi on nous ressort de bien vieilles thories cules.

Toutefois et c'est l que les choses deviennent drles, Arrhenius sugerra que les missions humaines de CO2 devraient tre suffisantes pour prmunir le monde _d'une nouvelle re glaciaire_. Estimant qu'une terre plus chaude serait ncessaire pour nourrir la population humaine qui augmentait rapidement (dj), un monde plus chaud tait un changement positif. A t-il galement parl du rle du gaz carbonique dans les rcoltes, je ne sais pas.

Donc s'il y a des climatos-sceptiques, ce sont les catastrophistes et non pas moi.




> Cela me semble bien cynique comme propos. Il me semble que tu pointes du doigts des contradictions socitales relatives a la production et a l'utilisation de lnergie. J'ai t anti-nuclaire pendant des annes, mais je commence a changer doucement d'avis, une pnurie dnergie (par des mesures pro-climat ou par la dcrue petroliere) ou mme le rchauffement climatique me semblant prsenter plus de risques de dstabilisations socitales et gopolitique qu'un accident nuclaire. Comme quoi, on peut se refaire et compromiser, des qu'on commence a apprhender la magnitude des impacts. Il faut trouver le moyen de communiquer et d'avancer ensemble, avec beaucouuuup de pdagogie, pour expliquer en quoi la decarbonation de lnergie va bouleverser nos socits.


Oui grce  la dcarbonification de lnergie, nous en reviendrons aux chevaux pour transporter les rcoltes dans les villes, avant que les socits humaines ne sombrent dans le cannibalisme. Ce qui fera chuter la population mondiale  100,000 individus   et devrait ramener le taux de CO2  300ppm d'ici 500 ou 600 ans, aprs bien sur l'norme hausse conscutive  la coupe de tous les arbres pour se chauffer et cuire la nourriture.

On respire de le savoir.

----------


## tanaka59

A votre avis pourquoi la Norvge et l'Island ne sont pas dans l'UE ?

La Norvge tend vers un zro ptrole ... Ce qui n'est pas du gout des russes qui voient la un march en moins de 5 millions d'habitants. 

L'island autosuffit en nergie renouvelable ce qui n'est pas du gout de l'UE ... trop en avance sur temps !

Bref l'UE met donc son vto  ces deux pays . Les russes voient d'un mauvais il de perdre un pays de 5,5 millions d'habitant comme la Norvge  fort pouvoir d'achat pour exporter son ptrole !

LEurope scandinave c'est 27,5 millions d'habitants et les baltes 6,5 millions d'habitants ... les russes ne veulent pas voir filer ce march  ::mouarf::

----------


## BenoitM

> Bref l'UE met donc son vto  ces deux pays .


Euh la drogue c'est mal.
Les Norvgiens ont vot deux fois contre l'entre de leurs pays dans l'UE. (ils sont par contre dans l'Espace conomique europens, ainsi que Schengen et surement d'autres politiques europennes)
Les islandais ont chang d'avis et ont annul leur demande d'adhsion  l'UE. (ils sont aussi membre de l'EEE, ainsi que Schengen)




> La Norvge tend vers un zro ptrole ... Ce qui n'est pas du gout des russes qui voient la un march en moins de 5 millions d'habitants.


Vu que la Norvge est un gros producteurs de ptrole et de gaz je pense que la Russie sen fout un peu de leurs vendre du ptrole vu qu'ils n'en achte dj pas.

Et pour le reste des produits c'est mois de 2% de leurs balance commerciale https://atlas.media.mit.edu/en/profile/country/nor/

----------


## Darkzinus

> C'est impossible dans les pays pauvres.
> Dans les pays comme : Niger, Somalie, Congo, Mali, Chad, Burundi, Angola, les femmes ne vont pas arrter de faire 5 enfants en moyenne.
>  moins de faire une loi hardcore du style "on vous donne de l'argent si vous vous faites strilis".


En mme temps ne sont pas eux les gros pollueurs donc bon ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc s'il y a des climatos-sceptiques, ce sont les catastrophistes et non pas moi.


La catgorie Climatosceptiques englobe qui dans les groupes qui pensent des faons suivantes ? :
globalement le climat ne change pasglobalement le climat change mais ce n'est pas principalement caus par la production humaine de CO2globalement le climat change, c'est principalement d  l'activit humaine, mais c'est plutt positif




> En mme a ne sont pas eux les gros pollueurs donc bon ...


Ouais mais l a parlait de contrle des naissances, parce que beaucoup de scientifiques disent qu'il faut diminuer les naissances.
Il parait qu'il y a une migration climatique, comme c'est la scheresse dans certains coins, il y a des gens qui viennent en Europe.
Une fois en Europe ils peuvent polluer plus.

Et dans certains endroit le niveau de vie augmente, donc les gens polluent plus.

----------


## Seabirds

> Toutefois et c'est l que les choses deviennent drles, Arrhenius sugerra que les missions humaines de CO2 devraient tre suffisantes pour prmunir le monde _d'une nouvelle re glaciaire_. Estimant qu'une terre plus chaude serait ncessaire pour nourrir la population humaine qui augmentait rapidement (dj), un monde plus chaud tait un changement positif. A t-il galement parl du rle du gaz carbonique dans les rcoltes, je ne sais pas.


A vrai dire il y a quelques impacts positifs pour un rchauffement limit a quelques degrs. Notamment, une croissance acclre de quelques espces de plantes. Nanmoins (et c'est la que le calcul a la main du seul Papi Arrhenius ne suffisait plus et qu'on a du monopoliser quelques supercalculateurs, des dcennies de recherche et des milliers de scientifiques), les impacts ngatifs estims surpassent largement les impacts positifs. 




> Donc s'il y a des climatos-sceptiques, ce sont les catastrophistes et non pas moi.


A vrai dire, pour parler catastrophe, tout un champs de recherche essaie de savoir a quel moment les cosystmes et le systme climatique entreront dans un comportement de type "catastrophe", c'est a dire le dpassement d'un seuil de perturbations au del duquel on entre sur une trajectoire radicalement diffrente, et trs difficile a prvoir. Et ces seuils font trs peur aux climatologues (et cologues), on ferait peut-tre mieux de les couter, non ? c'est eux les experts (puis Arrhenius il est gentil, mais il est mort il y a quelques temps dj). Ou alors, quitte a tre absurde, on demande au thesard en biologie des annes 1800 de donner son avis sur le dveloppement web...





> Oui grce  la dcarbonification de lnergie, nous en reviendrons aux chevaux pour transporter les rcoltes dans les villes, avant que les socits humaines ne sombrent dans le cannibalisme. Ce qui fera chuter la population mondiale  100,000 individus   et devrait ramener le taux de CO2  300ppm d'ici 500 ou 600 ans, aprs bien sur l'norme hausse conscutive  la coupe de tous les arbres pour se chauffer et cuire la nourriture.


C'est mordant d'ironie ... On ne devrait pas plaisanter a la lgre du catastrophisme. Malgr l'ampleur des recherche on n'arrive pas a quantifier lnormit des changements que +5 degrs de moyenne mondiale apporterait a nos socits. Je suis chercheur en cologie et dans mon labo les gens sont rellement traumatiss par les donnes disponibles, et par le fait que la socit civile ne suive pas les alertes. 

Jusque la aucun scenario (1.5 - 2 -3 - 4 - 5 -6 ... degrs) n'a t dmontr moins probable qu'un autre: pourtant les effets sont incomparables ! Rien qu'entre 1.5 et 2 degrs les effets sont radicalement diffrents de gravit. On sait que 2 degrs c'est intenable pour la communaut internationale, que 4 degrs le monde n'est plus assurable, et que pour 5 degrs, si les cosystmes ragissent de faon aussi drastique qu'il y a 20.000 ans (on avait 5 degrs de moins), a veut effectivement dire quelques milliards de morts. La normalement il y en a qui devraient pouffer de rire face a lnormit du propos: c'est attendu, les sciences sociales peinent a comprendre pourquoi est-ce que l'on sous-estime a ce point les risques lies au changement climatique. Apparemment, le cerveau humain est assez dsarm pour faire face a ce genre d'enjeux, ce qui explique l'apathie gnrale.  ::triste:: 




> On respire de le savoir.


Pas vraiment non. Mais bien si tu avais taff un peu tes devoirs sur la raction des paysages au rchauffement climatique, tu serais peut-tre moins cynique et tu te bougerais peut tre un peu plus, quitte a courir en apne  :;):

----------


## ddoumeche

> A vrai dire il y a quelques impacts positifs pour un rchauffement limit a quelques degrs. Notamment, une croissance acclre de quelques espces de plantes. Nanmoins (et c'est la que le calcul a la main du seul Papi Arrhenius ne suffisait plus et qu'on a du monopoliser quelques supercalculateurs, des dcennies de recherche et des milliers de scientifiques), les impacts ngatifs estims surpassent largement les impacts positifs. 
> (...)
> A vrai dire, pour parler catastrophe, tout un champs de recherche essaie de savoir a quel moment les cosystmes et le systme climatique entreront dans un comportement de type "catastrophe", c'est a dire le dpassement d'un seuil de perturbations au del duquel on entre sur une trajectoire radicalement diffrente, et trs difficile a prvoir. Et ces seuils font trs peur aux climatologues (et cologues), on ferait peut-tre mieux de les couter, non ? c'est eux les experts (puis Arrhenius il est gentil, mais il est mort il y a quelques temps dj). Ou alors, quitte a tre absurde, on demande au thesard en biologie des annes 1800 de donner son avis sur le dveloppement web...


Les squoia faisaient 300 mtres de haut au Msozoique.
Ces "quelques" espces  de plantes nous suffisent et leur rcoltes sont amliors par le taux de CO2 : bl, orge, riz, sapin (et j'en passe).

Il n'est pas ncessaire d'tre mprisant envers Arrhenius , qui a fait un travail admirable mme s'il s'est un peu plant. Les supers calculcateurs modles climatique se plantent tellement eux aussi que HadCrud4 est presque sorti de la projection, et auraient dj t mis  la poubelle sans les annes el Nin.
Pourtant la marge d'erreur d'ici 2100 est norme, entre +0.3c et 4.8c par rapport  la moyenne 1986-2006. Mme Jacquot Jouzelle en remet une couche, prdisant sur RTL une temprature de 55c en Alsace. Et puis Francoise Marie Bron une canicule tous les deux ans ! 

Une scne apocalyptique digne des enfers de Jrome Bosch. C'est  dire +12c, mais on n'est plus du tout dans les prvisions officielle, mais dans l'enfumage total ou la pifomtrie de classe intercontinentale. Qu'est ce qu'on ne ferait pas pour la taxe carbone et viter de se voir couper les crdits de son institut de recherche (bidon).



Un thsard en biologie de 1800 connait dj la photosynthse donc sait que plus de CO2 = plus de rcoltes.

Or tu n'es pas capable de citer un seul aspect ngatif, parlant juste dans un discours autoprophtique. A moins que l'augmentation de la population humaine ne soit un aspect ngatif ?
D'ailleurs nul besoin de payer des gens  faire de la prospective sur ses questions, l'exemple du Msozoique ou des 200 dernires annes nous suffisent:
- pas de scheresses plus frquentes
- pas d'incendies de fort plus frquents (normal on a beaucoup dbois)
- pas d'ouragan ou temptes plus frquentes, l'ouragan le plus meurtrier eu lieu en 1780, en plein petit ge de glace.

Par contre on sait trs bien ce que signifie une baisse des tempratures: disettes, famines, pandmies mortelles... comme  la fin du mme petit ge de glace (1789).




> On ne devrait pas plaisanter a la lgre du catastrophisme


 ::rire::   ::rire:: 
Et que ce passera-t'il ? les cas de combustions spontans vont s'accroitrent  cause du CO2 dans les poumons et les gens brler dans leurs lits en hurlant des Je vous Salue Marie ? Les morts vont sortir de terre ?




> Je suis chercheur en cologie et dans mon labo les gens sont rellement traumatiss par les donnes disponibles, et par le fait que la socit civile ne suive pas les alertes.


 ::rire::   ::rire::  
La socit civile vous prend en effet pour des jobards. Puisque tu es chercheur, peut-tre souhaites-tu expliquer donc  nos lecteurs les cycles de milankovich, le forcage radiatif et le spectre infrarouge du CO2 ? l'acidification des ocans ?




> Pas vraiment non. Mais bien si tu avais taff un peu tes devoirs sur la raction des paysages au rchauffement climatique, tu serais peut-tre moins cynique et tu te bougerais peut tre un peu plus, quitte a courir en apne


J'ai une formation en biologie et en physique, mon frre est docteur en microbiologie, mon oncle travaille pour l'ONU sur les questions de l'eau dans les PVD, j'ai consacr plus d'un an et demi sur les questions du climat et de l'nergie, plus 3 ans  travailler sur l'analyse du cycle de vie pour une PME belge. Je me considre comme plus qualifi que 90% des intervenants sur ces questions. Voir 97% mais ne faisons pas de mauvais esprit.

Aujourd'hui l'approche critique et agressive s'imposent face  la pseudo-science et l'obscurantisme. Car la voie de la matrise de l'nergie est un sport de combat, pour paraphraser le grand sociologue.

Sinon je fais de la plonge bouteille mme sous la glace, donc le 20m apne facile, ce qui me permet de connaitre la loi de Henry. Mais et toi, connais tu la loi de Henry ?
Tu devrais essayer, c'est un loisir assez peu onreux, et qui ouvre les alvoles crbrales (pour des raisons neurologiques que je pourrais expliquer). Cela permet de relativiser, de toute faon ces milliards de gens vont mourir n'est ce pas ? A quelle vitesse ?

Je n'ai donc nul besoin de "taffer" comme tu dis des cours de SVT sans doute remplis d'incohrences qu'un tudiant de premire anne en physique ne ferait pas.

----------


## ddoumeche

> La catgorie Climatosceptiques englobe qui dans les groupes qui pensent des faons suivantes ? :
> globalement le climat ne change pasglobalement le climat change mais ce n'est pas principalement caus par la production humaine de CO2globalement le climat change, c'est principalement d  l'activit humaine, mais c'est plutt positif


Personne ne pense que le climat ne change pas, mme dans les anciennes critures il change. Et on sait que depuis Fourier (1772-1837) que la terre tait couverte de glace.Le climat a toujours chang et l'homme, les plantes et les animaux cre du CO2. Les activits industrielles ne reprsentent que 5% du CO2 qui lui mme ne reprsente que 25% des Gaz  effet de serre, donc 1.25% des GESCette 3me catgorie n'existe plus depuis 1906, aujourd'hui soit on prtend que l'homme change le climat (une minorit) soit qu'il a peut-tre un certain rle dans le changement de climat (une majorit), soit qu'on ne sait pas : ces derniers ont tendance a dire que oui c'est positif mais ce n'ets pas l'axe principale de leur argumentaire. *Pourtant* cela devrait  partir du moment o cette question est devenue politique.

Donc quand on me demande ce qu'est un climato-sceptique, je demande ce que c'est.




> Ouais mais l a parlait de contrle des naissances, parce que beaucoup de scientifiques disent qu'il faut diminuer les naissances.
> Il parait qu'il y a une migration climatique, comme c'est la scheresse dans certains coins, il y a des gens qui viennent en Europe.
> Une fois en Europe ils peuvent polluer plus.
> 
> Et dans certains endroit le niveau de vie augmente, donc les gens polluent plus.


Des scientifiques ou des idologues. Oui, on devrait contrler les naissances des cologistes, voir en striliser certains. Pour sauver le plus grand nombre, car ce qui menace l'europe est la snilit, pas l'explosion dmographique.

Je vois des collgiens dfiler dans la rue, avec des slogans _"le climat il ne passera pas par moi"_ _"sauvons les gnrations futures"_ _"rglez le climat"_. Hallucinant, c'est la zombification en marche, une masse informe mettant des slogans creux et du CO2, qui se meut comme un troupeau ou un blob.
Quand vous leur suggrez de baiser pour les occuper, ils vous rpondent "oh mais je ne veux pas de gosses, ca pollue". Mais sont-ils si cons, quelles gnrations futures ont-ils  sauver s'ils ne se reproduisent pas ? dans ce cas, restez chez vous les lapins crtins.

Aussi je leur conseille de profiter de la vie tant qu'il peuvent, de retaper une bagnole et de partir en vacances avec. Et de baiser autant que faire se peut, on ne sait pas ce que la vie nous rserve.

Tu voulais sans doute parler de l'article de bfmtv que tu as cit ?

----------


## Seabirds

Invoquer les financement des labos pour pointer une hypothtique mauvaise foi des scientifiques, c'est ngliger la frocit du systme de peer-review. Si le rchauffement climatique avait pu tre contest de manire scientifiquement plausible et solidement argumente, des labos se seraient dj fait une rputation (et beaucoup d'argent) avec "l'tude qui a dtruit le GIEC". Mais il savre que malgr la comptition froce, aucun labo sur la plante n'est parvenu a remettre en cause les conclusions majeures du GIEC. 

A vrai dire, plusieurs tudes (voir ici, ici et ici ) visant a valuer le consensus autours du changement climatique auraient pu mettre a mal les conclusions habituelles (et se faire un fric monstre pour avoir dtruit l'imposture). Au lieu de a, toutes ces tudes parviennent au mme constat: un consensus scientifique de 97% depuis 1990 (en gros a fait trente ans que le monde scientifique a tranch la question ...  ::mrgreen::  ). 




> Ces "quelques" espces de plantes nous suffisent et leur rcoltes sont amliors par le taux de CO2 : bl, orge, riz, sapin (et j'en passe).


Non, absolument pas. Les tudes rcentes en cologie, volution et agronomie ont montr que les divers niveaux de biodiversit (cosystmes, espces, diversit gntique) ont un rle fondamental dans le soutien de nos conomies et de nos moyens de subsistances. Plusieurs tudes ont cherch a quantifier la valeur conomique des "services cosystmiques" (pollinisation, puration de l'eau, de l'air, fonctions de rgulation de ravageurs, diversit gntique pour la rsistance des cultures aux maladies, rsilience des cosystmes diversifis face aux catastrophes naturelles ...): outre le fait que la tache est extrmement complexe, les estimations de valeurs associes aux formes de biodiversit sont toujours incroyablement leves. Une tude (voir ici) a par exemple montre que le prix associe aux services de pollinisation par les insectes tait estim a 153 milliards d'euros (environ 10% de la valeur de la production alimentaire plantaire). C'est sans doute beaucoup plus si on pouvait inclure dans ltude l'ensemble des autres rpercussions des insectes sur nos socits, et cela donne une bonne image de comment la crise environnementale bien relle et trs srieuse pourrait affecter nos conomies dans les annes a venir.

Je vous invite a lire le dernier rapport de l'ONU sur ltat de la biodiversit et la menace que cela constitue pour l'alimentation: non 10 espces ne permettent pas d'assurer les quilibres agro-cosystmiques plantaires et des socits qui en dcoulent, et non les espces n'ont pas le temps dvoluer en 50 ans pour s'adapter a cette modification climatique extrmement rapide. Si vous avez des sources srieuses qui contre-argumentent ce genre de rapport, je serais curieux de les connatre, mais sachez que vous vous placez a l'encontre de 50 ans de consensus scientifique en climatologie, cologie, volution, agronomie ... Bon courage !  :;): 




> Pourtant la marge d'erreur d'ici 2100 est norme, entre +0.3c et 4.8c par rapport  la moyenne 1986-2006


Oui et alors ? L'incertitude relative aux modles climatiques est effectivement une composante centrale, mais qui n'amoindrit en rien l'appel a la prudence. Les climatologues essaient de rduire les incertitudes dues aux mthodes, sachant qu'une part d'incertitude est sans doute constitutive des systmes tudis. Nanmoins et malgr ces incertitudes, les modles climatiques ont une excellente prcision et parviennent a anticiper les patrons modernes, ils sont donc des outils idaux pour les dcideurs publics qui peuvent anticiper les volutions plantaires a plusieurs dcennies avec une prcision bien meilleure que lapprciation individuelle. 

En terme de communication en revanche le monde acadmique ne sait pas bien comment faire comprendre le sens de ces incertitudes au grand public. Il semblerait qu'en fait ce problme soit simplement une basique analyse de risques: ces modles ont synthtis la quasi-totalit de l'information disponible pour nous donner la meilleure carte d'orientation qui soit (un peu floue, d'accord, mais on en a pas de meilleure pour l'instant). Le plus sage est de l'utiliser comme rfrence pour orienter le futur en minimisant les risques socitaux. Donc au fond, la question de base pour un scenario climatique qui a une chance sur 10 de nous envoyer a +5C , c'est: *si vous aviez un comite d'experts valuant a 1/10 la probabilit d'un avion de se crasher, monteriez-vous dedans ?* . Sans doute pas. Donc vous devriez sans doute suivre les recommandations scientifiques.

C'est (dramatiquement) drle, parce que la seule chose pour laquelle je trouve que les chercheurs sont de mauvaise foi, c'est en ce qui concerne ... les bonnes pratiques de dveloppement informatique. Il semblerait que les pires a convaincre soient les chercheurs ... qui ont un peu cod dans leur vie et se jugent donc suffisamment experts pour s'enferrer dans leur conviction et leur rsistance au changement et ne pas se remettre en question, quelque soit la qualit de l'argumentation qu'ils reoivent. De mon exprience, argumenter avec eux ne sert a rien, ils sortiront trois concepts pourris, deux exemples nazes pour montrer que i) ils ont quelques connaissances ii) ces connaissances valent mieux que les conseils de toute une communaut d'experts iii) oui ils continueront a tout coder a plat avec des fonctions de 6000 lignes et des pointeurs nus. Les bons scientifiques ne sont pas forcment des bons codeurs  ::mrgreen:: 

Votre position est assez similaire: vous ngligez une connaissance collective dont la scientificit vous chappe et vous utilisez quelques lments de connaissance scientifiques parcellaires (Milankovitch, le Mezozoique, le petit age glaciaire...), qui cachent compltement l'tendue et la complexit du consensus scientifiques. La faiblesse de vos arguments a t battue en brche il y a plusieurs annes, si ces lments taient rellement pertinents, croyez bien que quelqu'un aurait dj fait une tonne de publication sur le sujet  :;):  

Bref heureusement que les "zombis crtins" dfilent dans les rues pour s'occuper de leur futur, puisque apparemment leur avenir sera bien plus dur que le notre. Ils sont loin dtre crtins, et au milieu de trois pancartes provocs je suis surpris de la justesse de leurs arguments: ma gnration n'avait pas encore su intgrer l'information scientifique moderne, et c'est assez remarquable de comprendre des enjeux aussi complexes. Pauvres gamins  ::triste::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Personne ne pense que le climat ne change pas (...) Cette 3me catgorie n'existe plus depuis 1906


Il y a tellement de gens sur terre que ces opinions doivent tre reprsent quelque part...
Mais c'est vrai que le climat volue naturellement, on sait que parfois il y a des res glaciaires et parfois des res plus chaudes. (et parfois l'Antarctique s'tend quand l'Arctique fond)
Le rayonnement solaire influe beaucoup sur la temprature sur terre. (et ya d'autres facteurs, mais je pense que le soleil est le principal)




> Des scientifiques ou des idologues.


Les deux, mais le calcul est simple.

CO2 = P * S * E * C
P = Nombre de personnes
S = Service par personne
E = Energie par service
C = CO2 par unit d'nergie

On ne peut pas nier que plus il y a d'humains avec un bon niveau de vie, plus la consommation est forte.
Pour produire quelque chose on est oblig de consommer des ressources et de crer de la pollution. (sauf si on crer une fort, mais gnralement ce n'est pas a que les gens achtent)
*Moins il y a d'humain, moins il y a de pollution*, c'est mathmatique.

Est-ce que vous pensez rellement que les gouvernements vont amener les peuples  diminuer leur consommation et avoir accs  moins de service ?
Moi je ne le crois pas, je pense qu'on va continuer dans la surconsommation jusqu' ce qu'ils soient trop tard.
Les gens vont continuer de prendre l'avion et d'acheter des tablettes et des objets connects, donc la nature va continuer de prendre de plus en plus cher.




> Je vois des collgiens dfiler dans la rue, avec des slogans _"le climat il ne passera pas par moi"_ _"sauvons les gnrations futures"_ _"rglez le climat"_. Hallucinant, c'est la zombification en marche, une masse informe mettant des slogans creux et du CO2, qui se meut comme un troupeau ou un blob.


Je ne comprend pas pourquoi ils manifestent, les gouvernement sont dj officiellement  fond pour l'cologie. (enfin l ils sont surtout  fond pour taxer le diesel pour pousser les gens  acheter une voiture neuve...)
Chaque anne ils font une COP, cette anne a va tre la COP 25 au Chili.

Pollution: Une baleine meurt aux Philippines avec 40 kilos de plastique dans l'estomac
Fin du plastique : les (trop ?) grandes ambitions de Bruxelles



> Le plastique est partout. *Depuis les annes 50, on pourrait quasiment parler d'un ge du plastique, comme on a parl d'un ge de la pierre ou du fer.* Les chiffres sont loquents : la production mondiale de matires plastiques a atteint 348 millions de tonnes pour la seule anne 2017, dont 18,5 % en Europe. Les dchets en plastique de l'Union reprsentent 26 millions de tonnes. Le recyclage demeure trop faible (30 % seulement). Entre 5 et 13 millions de tonnes de plastique rejoindraient les ocans chaque anne, menaant les espces marines, les oiseaux et,  terme, la sant humaine.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Wahoo j'ai rarement t confronte a une telle arrogance tache d'injustice  D'habitude quand je vois que les gens n'ont pas accs a certains lments de connaissance,  j'explique de bon coeur, mais votre mauvaise foi est rellement toxique !


Doucement sur les noms d'oiseaux tout de mme. Je mettrais cela sur le compte de l'heure tardive, en plus d'avoir pris conscience d'tre tomb sur un os, que dis-je un fossile.





> Invoquer les financement des labos, c'est se montrer ignorant de la frocit du systme de peer-review. Si le rchauffement climatique avait pu tre conteste de manire scientifiquement valide, des labos se seraient fait un fric fou avec a. Manque de bol, malgr la comptition froce, aucun labo sur la plante n'est parvenu a remettre en cause les conclusions majeures du GIEC.


Les comits de lecture n'empchent pas la fraude, je me permet de vous rappeler que le directeur de The Lancet estime que 50% des publications scientifiques sont fausses [1]. Un exemple fameux, la culture du viol chez les chiens domestiques dans les parcs .... vaste sujet qui peut nous emmener loin.
Mais l n'tait pas la question: sur RTL, c'tait du live. Niez-vous que Jouzelle y ait prtendu que l'Alsace connatrait des temprature de 55c et Bron que la France connatrait une canicule un an sur deux ?
Donc la question pos tait de savoir s'ils prtendaient cela pour terrifier le grand public et obtenir des financements pour leur labos.

Pourquoi dites vous "Si le rchauffement climatique avait pu tre contest de manire scientifiquement valide" puisqu'on sait depuis le XVIIIme sicle que le climat se rchauffe ?




> Si vous pensez encore qu'une seule exprience et quelques connaissances personnelles valent mieux que les meilleurs rapports scientifiques de la plante, je vois mal comment continuer ce dbat: ce n'est pas un dbat, c'est une prise de position obscure


Les meilleurs ? le jour o un climatologue ou mme un chercheur en cologie aura le prix Nobel, nous en reparlerons. Pour l'instant, la discipline manque cruellement de thoriciens et de physiciens, ce qui se ressent.
Bon certes, il y eu Arrhenius me direz-vous, ce qui n'est pas faux.





> Mhh, bon, vous n'avez juste pas les connaissances de base de lcologie, c'est pas grave a arrive. Si vous voulez moderniser un peu votre connaissance du vivant, vous pouvez lire le dernier rapport de l'ONU sur ltat de la biodiversit et la menace que cela constitue pour l'alimentation: non 10 espces ne permettent pas d'assurer les quilibres agro-cosystmiques plantaires, et non les espces n'ont pas le temps dvoluer en 50 ans pour s'adapter a cette modification climatique extrmement rapide. C'est dommage d'en tre a ce stade d'inconnaissance en 2019, c'est pas bon signe pour la plante. Vous pouvez tenter de contre-argumenter ce genre de rapport, mais sachez que vous vous placez a l'encontre de 50 ans de consensus scientifique en climatologie, cologie, volution, agronomie ... Bon courage !


Nous changeons de sujet, alors que nous parlions du climat.
Bien, pourquoi ne pas commencer par citer ce rapport de l'onu ? Je le lirais peut-tre avec attention, en gardant  l'esprit que la production mondiale de crales a augment et continue d'augmenter depuis les annes 60 selon les chiffres de la banque mondiale qui sont confirms par l'USDA [2]. Si cela est insuffisant, je vous rassures car nous avons non pas 10 espces mais des milliers de varits de crales, de riz, de fraises, et j'en passe obtenues par croisement comme il est de coutume depuis l'origine de l'agriculture.
Comme cette nouvelle varit de riz utilise au Bangladesh qui triple les rcoltes.

Mme il reste beaucoup  faire j'en conviens, comme d'tendre l'agriculture holistique au Sahel par exemple. Et oui je n'ai certainement pas un master en cologie, mais je lis la presse internationale, je ne reste pas dans mon petit vase clos.

PS : vous aviez joint le document, que je n'avais pas vu  cause d'un souci technique. Autant pour moi.




> L'incertitude relative aux modles climatiques est en effet une composante cruciale. Les climatologues essaient de rduire les incertitudes dues aux mthodes, sachant qu'une part d'incertitude est sans doute constitutive des systmes tudis. Nanmoins et malgr ces incertitudes, les modles climatiques ont une excellente prcision et parviennent a anticiper les patrons modernes, ils sont donc des outils idaux pour les dcideurs publics qui peuvent anticiper les volutions plantaires a plusieurs dcennies avec une prcision bien meilleure que lapprciation individuelle.


Bon courage  eux sachant qu'ils utilisent des concepts obsoltes et que les modles peinent donc  prdire la ralit physique, nuages, fontes des glaces et j'en passe.   
C'est sans doute scientifiquement passionnant quoique faible sur le plan thorique, mais pour le dcideur, une amplitude de +0.3c/+4.8c ne sert  rien.





> En terme de communication ils ne savent pas bien par contre comment prsenter ces incertitudes au grand public, et il semblerait qu'en fait ce problme puisse tre ramen a une analyse de risques: ces modles ont synthtiser la quasi-totalit de l'information disponible pour nous donner la meilleure carte d'orientation qui soit pour choisir notre futur en minimisant les risques. Au fond, la question de base pour un scnario climatique qui a une chance sur 10 de nous envoyer a +5C , c'est: *si vous aviez un comit d'experts valuant a 1/10 la probabilit d'un avion de se crasher, le prendriez-vous ?*


Et pourquoi +5c, pourquoi pas plus +12c, voir +15c. Quelle hausse de tempratures ce comit d'expert se propose de nous pargner ? 1c, 2c, 5c ?
Pouvez-vous galement nous lister les catastrophes qui nous menacent, avant de vous proccuper de ma toxicit relle ou suppose ? Ce qui tait tout de mme le sujet principal.




> C'est (dramatiquement) drle, parce que la seule chose pour laquelle je trouve que les chercheurs sont de mauvaise foi, c'est en ce qui concerne ... les bonnes pratiques de dveloppement informatique. Il semblerait que les pires a convaincre soient les chercheurs ... qui ont un peu cod dans leur vie et se jugent donc suffisamment experts pour s'enferrer dans leur conviction et leur rsistance au changement et ne pas se remettre en question, quelque soit la qualit de l'argumentation qu'ils reoivent. De mon exprience, argumenter avec eux ne sert a rien, ils sortiront trois concepts pourris, deux exemples nazes pour montrer que i) ils ont quelques connaissances ii) ces connaissances valent mieux que les conseils de toute une communaut de dveloppeurs iii) oui ils continueront a tout coder a plat avec des fonctions de 6000 lignes.


Je ne saisis pas le rapport, encore  mettre sur le compte de l'heure tardive. Sous-entendez-vous que les incohrences des modles viennent des mauvaises pratiques de dveloppement ?
Dans ce cas organisez une projection, les rgles du dveloppement informatique ont t nonces par John Romero [3][4]





> Votre position est similaire: enferr dans vos a prioris, vous mprisez une connaissance collective dont la scientificit vous chappe et vous sortez quelques lments de connaissance culs (dignes de tout bon climato-sceptique): Milankovitch, le Mezozoique, le petit age glaciaire... C'est tellement us et rpt que c'en est mme lassant  Cette forme de dni et la faiblesse de ces arguments a t battue en brche il y a plusieurs annes, on va pas y revenir hein.


Vous n'tes dcidment pas  court d'analogies bancales.
Or vous vous trompez, car je suis les anti et pro-RCA. Mais si ces derniers n'taient pas gagn d'un catastrophisme dplac relay par la presse  sensation (on ne parle jamais des train qui arrivent  l'heure me direz-vous), j'y accorderais plus de crdit. Rcemment a-t'on pu lire que l'effet de serre du au CO2 allait faire disparatre les cacaoyers, et qu'il avait caus la perte des dinosaures. Bientt nous apprendra-t'on que mon chien aboie  cause du CO2.
Il y a effectivement un trs gros problme dans le financement de la recherche.

Donc justement revenons-y. Vous vous proposiez de nous instruire sur ces diffrents sujets, ainsi que le spectre d'absorption du CO2, le forage radiatif, l'acidification des ocans, et la loi de Henry. Nous avions eu un dbat sur ce sujet dans ce forum, je pourrais vous y reporter.
Vous pourriez galement vous clairer sur les cycles de Milankovich par exemple, qu'en pensez-vous ?




> Bref heureusement que les zombis crtins dfilent dans les rues pour s'occuper de leur futur, puisque apparemment vous placez votre ego au dessus de leur avenir. Pauvres gamins


Ils ne veulent pas se reproduire et sont totalement ignares en cologie, climatologie, physique ou quoi que ce soit. Cette proccupation du moment ne nous importe donc gure, heureusement que certaines mes charitables leur prodiguent de bons conseils pour se sortir de cette ambiance neurasthnique.



[1] https://www.thelancet.com/pdfs/journ...%2960696-1.pdf
[2] https://www.contrepoints.org/2013/11...stes-de-declin
[3] http://tinyurl.com/y8mxevd7
[4] https://www.mcvuk.com/development/10...games-industry

----------


## BenoitM

> Les deux, mais le calcul est simple.
> 
> CO2 = P * S * E * C
> P = Nombre de personnes
> S = Service par personne
> E = Energie par service
> C = CO2 par unit d'nergie


Encore une fois tu tales ta connerie vu que tous les humains n'ont pas le mme mode vie...

----------


## ddoumeche

> On ne peut pas nier que plus il y a d'humains avec un bon niveau de vie, plus la consommation est forte.
> Pour produire quelque chose on est oblig de consommer des ressources et de crer de la pollution. (sauf si on crer une fort, mais gnralement ce n'est pas a que les gens achtent)
> *Moins il y a d'humain, moins il y a de pollution*, c'est mathmatique.


Le CO2 n'est pas une pollution, et le Giec et autres climato-alarmistes sont en charge d'tudes sur climat, pas de la lutte contre la pollution. Mais comme ils veulent accaparer toutes les ressources budgtaires, c'est un problme pour les autres disciplines




> Est-ce que vous pensez rellement que les gouvernements vont amener les peuples  diminuer leur consommation et avoir accs  moins de service ?


Non




> Moi je ne le crois pas, je pense qu'on va continuer dans la surconsommation jusqu' ce qu'ils soient trop tard.
> Les gens vont continuer de prendre l'avion et d'acheter des tablettes et des objets connects, donc la nature va continuer de prendre de plus en plus cher.


Est-ce que les hommes des cavernes ont traverss une crise de croissance  cause du manque de silex ? non, ils sont passs au fer. Est-ce que l'humanit va connaitre un dclin apocalyptique par manque de terres rares pour fabriquer des LED (et des millions d'oliennes). Non, on repassera aux lampes  incandescence et mettra en services des centrales  charbon.

Est-ce que le climat ou la fabrication d'oliennes impacte la production de sac plastiques qui tuent les baleines ? non c'est un problme de gestion des dchets.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le jour o un climatologue ou mme un chercheur en cologie aura le prix Nobel, nous en reparlerons.


Parfois les prix Nobel sont politique.
L'UE et Obama on eu un prix Nobel de la paix...
Ah ben tiens, ya un climatologue qui est co prix Nobel de la paix :
Jean Jouzel, climatologue, co prix Nobel de la paix



> Jean Jouzel qui est aussi glaciologue est co prix Nobel de la paix au titre du Giec, le groupement des experts de l'Onu sur le climat. En plein dbat sur la transition nergtique et  1 an de la confrence internationale sur le climat  Paris, tout d'horizon des enjeux.
> 
> Dans son dernier rapport, le Giec indique qu'il est encore possible de limiter la hausse des tempratures mondiales  2 degrs. Mais que faire et comment faire ?  Pour Jean Jouzel, il faut agir vite et fort. Et passer  un autre mode de vie avec une conomie qui fonctionne sans nergies fossiles. Le climatologue estime ce virage indispensable mais aussi profitable pour le plus grand nombre.





> Encore une fois tu tales ta connerie vu que tous les humains n'ont pas le mme mode vie...


*Globalement le niveau de vie des humains augmente*.
On entend "Hourra lextrme pauvret a diminu", a veut dire qu'il y a des millions d'individus qui ont plus de pouvoir d'achat, donc il n'y a pas de quoi se rjouir.

Donc ok les gens au Soudan du Sud, au Malawi, au Burundu, consomment moins que des tasuniens mais ils consomment quand mme.
En occident les niveaux de vie sont trs levs, mais au moins on devient strile, le problme c'est qu'il y a une forte immigration.




> Le CO2 n'est pas une pollution, et le Giec et autres climato-alarmistes sont en charge d'tudes sur climat, pas de la lutte contre la pollution.


Non mais je m'en fous du CO2, c'est cool a fait pousser les plantes, je voulais juste reprendre le principe : 
Plus il y a de gens, plus il y a de consommation, plus il y a de pollution. (parce que si le CO2 n'est pas une pollution il y a d'autres choses qui le sont)

D'un ct nos gouvernements sont  fond pour l'cologie, mais en parallles ils sont  fond pour le libre change et les cargos de marchandise a pollue beaucoup.
Par exemple :
[url=https://www.rtbf.be/info/monde/detail_le-grande-america-transportait-2000-voitures-usagees-il-y-a-une-casse-auto-au-fond-de-la-mer?id=10172918]"Le Grande America transportait 2000 voitures usages. Il y a une casse auto au fond de la mer"[/quote]




> non c'est un problme de gestion des dchets.


Ouais ben c'est ce que je dis, on s'occupe trop du CO2 et pas assez des autres pollutions.
Cela dit l'UE veut faire quelque chose contre les emballages plastiques.

Il y a des choses qui devraient tre illgales :




========
========
EDIT :



> Est-ce que les hommes des cavernes ont traverss une crise de croissance  cause du manque de silex ? non, ils sont passs au fer.


Il y a une limite, *sur terre les ressources sont limites*, on ne pourra jamais tre 7 milliards a vivre avec un bon niveau de vie.
La technologie et l'optimisation ont une limite.
Il faut arrter de croire que la technologie nous fera tous progresser, un jour ce ne sera plus vrai, on aura atteint le bout.

----------


## ddoumeche

> *Globalement le niveau de vie des humains augmente*.
> On entend "Hourra lextrme pauvret a diminu", a veut dire qu'il y a des millions d'individus qui ont plus de pouvoir d'achat, donc il n'y a pas de quoi se rjouir.


Cela veut surtout dire que la part de la population souffrant de famine a beaucoup diminu et va continuer  diminuer.




> Donc ok les gens au Soudan du Sud, au Malawi, au Burundu, consomment moins que des tasuniens mais ils consomment quand mme.
> Plus il y a de gens, plus il y a de consommation, plus il y a de pollution. (parce que si le CO2 n'est pas une pollution il y a d'autres choses qui le sont)


Oui et alors, tu prfres que les africains pauvres restent dans le sous dveloppement ?

Il y a des lgislations qui s'appellent des normes : on ne rejette plus de plutonium dans la Loire ou la mer d'Irlande, ni de SOx/NOx des centrales  charbon, ni de CFC ni de benzne des voitures. Paris n'a jamais t si propre. Donc si les indiens rejettent des millions de tonnes de dchets plastiques dans les ocans, il faut gnraliser les campagnes de recyclage et de collecte, payer quelques roupies pour chaque bouteille rcupr, sensibiliser le public.

C'est un problme de pollution et non pas de climat. Tu appliques un mode de pense totalement obsolte digne des annes 70, voir du XIXme sicle.




> Ouais ben c'est ce que je dis, on s'occupe trop du CO2 et pas assez des autres pollutions.
> Cela dit l'UE veut faire quelque chose contre les emballages plastiques.


Le CO2 n'est pas une pollution.
Si le ministre n'avait pas investit 141 milliards dans les oliennes dont 80 sont partis nourrir les fabricants danois et allemands et chinois, il aurait peut tre eu le temps de se concentrer sur les problmes de collecte des dchets. 





> Il y a une limite, *sur terre les ressources sont limites*, on ne pourra jamais tre 7 milliards a vivre avec un bon niveau de vie.
> Il faut arrter de croire que la technologie nous fera tous progresser, un jour ce ne sera plus vrai, on aura atteint le bout.


Mais qui parle d'amener 7 ou 10 milliards d'individus au niveau de vie d'un occidental contemporain ? surtout en un claquement de doigts 

Limit, tout est affaire d'chelle et de projection et de production. De tout temps, les ressources furent limites. En 1970 nous n'avions que pour 20 ans de rserves de ptrole et les voitures faisaient du 10 litres au cent. On pouvait alors logiquement dire que la production automobile arriverait rapidement  un plateau. Or on est pass de 200 millions de vhicules en 1970  1.2 milliards aujourd'hui.

Pas d'inquitude exagre, nos anctres ont conserv des stocks de silex pour les gnrations futures.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cela veut surtout dire que la part de la population souffrant de famine a beaucoup diminu et va continuer  diminuer.


Par consquent la mortalit infantile diminue et la population mondiale augmente encore plus vite...




> Oui et alors, tu prfres que les africains pauvres restent dans le sous dveloppement ?


Ben ouais, sinon toutes les femmes feraient 8 enfants et la population mondiale augmenterait.
Il faut beaucoup de pauvre pour faire un riche, si on veut que les pauvres vivent mieux il faut qu'on vivent moins bien.




> Donc si les indiens rejettent des millions de tonnes de dchets plastiques dans les ocans, il faut gnraliser les campagnes de recyclage et de collecte, payer quelques roupies pour chaque bouteille rcupr, sensibiliser le public.


Bon courage...
En Inde ils n'ont pas trop le budget pour faire du recyclage. (a marche aussi pour l'Indonsie, l'Inde, le Brsil, le Nigria, les Philippines, etc)




> Tu appliques un mode de pense totalement obsolte digne des annes 70, voir du XIXme sicle.


C'est une rgle universelle valable partout dans l'univers. On ne pourra jamais tout recycler  100%.
Plus il y a d'humains qui consomment, plus il y a de dchets. Bon aprs il y aurait moyen de passer d'emballage plastique, mais a ne rglerait pas tous les problmes non plus.




> Si le ministre n'avait pas investit 141 milliards dans les oliennes dont 80 sont partis nourrir les fabricants danois et allemands et chinois, il aurait peut tre eu le temps de se concentrer sur les problmes de collecte des dchets.


Il y en a que pour le CO2 le reste ils s'en foutent.
Les oliennes produisent beaucoup de pollution...




> En 1970 nous n'avions que pour 20 ans de rserves de ptrole et les voitures faisaient du 10 litres au cent.


En attendant il faut de plus en plus d'nergie pour extraire un baril de ptrole.
Quand il faudra l'quivalent nergtique d'un baril de ptrole pour extraire un baril de ptrole ce sera fini.

Un jour il n'y aura plus de ptrole bon march.
Il reste encore beaucoup de stock, surtout au Venezuela, mais ce ne sera pas toujours le cas.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Par consquent la mortalit infantile diminue et la population mondiale augmente encore plus vite...


Et cela fait plus de CO2, ce qui fait fondre les glaces et tue les ours polaires et les dinosaures, et aboyer mon chien. Salauds de gosses.




> Ben ouais, sinon toutes les femmes feraient 8 enfants et la population mondiale augmenterait.
> Il faut beaucoup de pauvre pour faire un riche, si on veut que les pauvres vivent mieux il faut qu'on vivent moins bien.


Raisonnement de collgien ou de collectiviste ce qui est pareil. Quand on vivait pauvrement au XVIIme sicle, cela influait-il sur le niveau de vie des africains du sud ?
Non, on s'change des biens et des services et le niveau de vie respectif s'amliore, si tant est que l'un ne fasse pas une concurrence dloyale  l'autre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Raisonnement de collgien ou de collectiviste ce qui est pareil.


L il y a 2 choses :
Si la mortalit infantile diminue la population augmente, a ce n'est pas critiquable.
Bon aprs on peut dire "quand les gens se cultivent ils font moins d'enfants", mais bof...

L'histoire qu'il faut des pauvres pour faire un riche, ce n'est peut-tre pas prouvable (c'est plus une faon de parler qu'autre chose), mais dans la pratique il y a a :
LES 26 PLUS RICHES DTIENNENT AUTANT D'ARGENT QUE LA MOITI DE L'HUMANIT



> La concentration de la richesse s'est encore accentue en 2018, 26 milliardaires ayant dsormais entre leurs mains autant d'argent que la moiti la plus pauvre de l'humanit, a dnonc lundi l'ONG Oxfam, qui appelle les Etats  taxer les plus riches.
> 
> "*Le foss qui sagrandit entre les riches et les pauvres pnalise la lutte contre la pauvret, fait du tort  l'conomie et alimente la colre dans le monde*", a affirm Winnie Byanyima, directrice excutive d'Oxfam International, cite dans le communiqu.
> 
> Les gouvernements "doivent s'assurer que les entreprises et les plus riches paient leur part d'impts", a-t-elle ajout,  l'occasion de la publication du traditionnel rapport annuel d'Oxfam sur les ingalits mondiales en amont du Forum conomique mondial (WEF, World Economic Forum) qui se tient jusqu' vendredi  Davos.


====
Ce que je veux dire c'est que si on optimisait  fond on pourrait nourrir quasiment tout le monde :
Gaspillage : 41,2 tonnes de nourriture jetes chaque seconde dans le monde

Mais au final ce serait pas un bon plan de mettre fin aux famines, parce que la population mondiale exploseraitet il faut viter que a arrive.
1 milliards dextrmement pauvre a polluera toujours un petit peu. (bien moins qu'un milliard de riche, mais quand mme)

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Bon aprs on peut dire "quand les gens se cultivent ils font moins d'enfants", mais bof...


Mais qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas lire... Ouais "bof" effectivement, car cela n'a pas grand chose  voir avec le niveau de culture...

Si les pays en voie de dev font plus d'enfants, c'est surtout d'une part un problme de moyens de contraception, et galement aussi pas mal du fait qu'il n'y a pas forcment de systme de retraite, donc le vieux quand il arrive en ge de ne plus pouvoir bosser, bah faut qu'il ait des gosses pour s'occuper de lui, le problme est qu'avec les taux de mortalit infantile qu'ils se paient, bah ils font pleins de gamins pour tre sr qu'il en reste  l'ge adulte, mais la mortalit cela ne se contrle pas, ils ne peuvent pas savoir si untel ou untel va survivre ou non, donc des fois, ils en font un peu plus que ncessaire si je puis dire.


Mais la culture c'est loin d'tre l'lment le plus dterminent concernant le nombre d'enfant par famille, en tous cas pour faire un comparatif entre pays dvelopps et en voie de dveloppement...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais la culture c'est loin d'tre l'lment le plus dterminent concernant le nombre d'enfant par famille, en tous cas pour faire un comparatif entre pays dvelopps et en voie de dveloppement...


Prenez des couples d'Afrique subsaharienne et mettez les en France, vous verrez si ils ne feront qu'un enfant...

1 homme, 4 femmes, 46 enfants



> Avec ses quatre femmes et ses 46 enfants, Adama tait un homme heureux. Ce quinquagnaire, capable de rciter dans lordre les prnoms de sa descendance, rgnait sur son pavillon de banlieue.


Bon aprs sur le long terme il est possible qu'ils changent de culture, mais a ne va pas se faire automatiquement.

===
Si tu n'as pas de retraite tu n'as besoin que d'1 fils, pas de 8 enfants... (en tout cas en Chine ils n'ont qu'un fils  ::P: )

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Prenez des couples d'Afrique subsaharienne et mettez les en France, vous verrez si ils ne feront qu'un enfant...
> 
> 1 homme, 4 femmes, 46 enfants
> 
> Bon aprs sur le long terme il est possible qu'ils changent de culture, mais a ne va pas se faire automatiquement.


Cool un fait divers, c'est sr que c'est reprsentatif...

Y'a des familles chrtienne avec 10 ou 20 gosses en France, pourquoi t'en parles pas ? C'est pas une question de culture l pourtant...





> Si tu n'as pas de retraite tu n'as besoin que d'1 fils, pas de 8 enfants... (en tout cas en Chine ils n'ont qu'un fils )


C'est vrai que le fait qu'une loi leur interdisait d'avoir plus d'un enfant, n'a strictement rien  voir la-dedans...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Des scientifiques ou des idologues. Oui, on devrait contrler les naissances des cologistes, voir en striliser certains. Pour sauver le plus grand nombre, car ce qui menace l'europe est la snilit, pas l'explosion dmographique.


Je note que certains d'entre vous m'ont moins-is sur ce point, alors que je ne fais que suggrer d'appliquer aux cologistes ce qu'ils recommandent aux autres, Yves Cochet en tte. Ne feriez-vous point les hypocrites ?

Une "solution" d'ailleurs ridicule puisque les institutions internationales soutiennent l'immigration lgale et illgale vers l'Europe pour compenser la chute de natalit, et que les colos se proposent de leur tendre les bras (Yves Cochet toujours). Populations qui vont s'enrichir, avoir un mode de vie occidental donc ... "polluer" selon votre dfinition.
Qu'on soit pour ou contre l'immigration n'est pas la question ici, la question est de savoir si faire moins d'enfants  un sens.

@seabirds je reviens sur tes dires :

 les rcifs coraliens vont peut-tre disparatre, ou peut-tre pas car ils avait bien rcuprs aprs l'pisode el-Nin de 1998. Mais sachant qu'ils ont du apparatre au prcambrien, on peut supposer qu'ils ont dj connu quelques pisodes caniculaires. la plus grande menace contre les espces marines est la surpche (requins, thons rouges, baleines...), infiniment plus que le changement climatique. diminution de l'agriculture peut-tre dans certaines zones grce  la PAC, mais hausse dans d'autres (Asie, Amrique latine). L'agriculture ne pas disparatre, quelle ide absurde, sauf si on en arrive au scnario du retour au cannibalisme bien sur. les ressources en eau du bassin mditerranen baisseront peut-tre, en tout cas j'ai pu vrifier que les prcipitations n'ont pas varies en 30 ans, voir mme seraient en trs lgre hausse sur les pays d'europe de sud. les incendies de forets sont forte diminution depuis les annes 70, merci sans doute  l'exprience acquise par l'ONF et les pompiers. Il y eu moins de grands incendies lors de la canicule en 2003 qu'en 1976, autre anne de canicule.
(J Ruffault, V Moron 2016). (Le plus dramatique tant que le terrorisme intellectuel est tel que l''un des chercheurs ayant publi l'article prtend le contraire que ce qu'il signifie sa publication). les "vnements climatiques extrmes" n'ont pas varis, en fait les registres franaises des antilles montrent que la dcennie 1780 fut celle ayant connu le plus d'ouragans. je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de rfugis climatiques, surtout des rfugis de guerre ou de pays  forte natalit. j'ai encore moins vu de conflits arms du aux changements climatique le Bengladesh va beaucoup mieux, surtout qu'il est sortit de l'orbite britanique puis pakistanaise. les abeilles disparaissent, mais les moustiques galement. Est-ce du au climat doux de cette saison ou  l'usage massif de pesticides dont l'interdiction a t report de 3 ans par le gouvernement du champion de la terre ? Mme Greenpeace s'en est offusqu, c'est dire. ton rapport de la FAO souligne la faible varit des semences utilises actuellement en agriculture. Un "problme" li  la mondialisation, nullement au changement climatique. 

Bref, on mlange les torchons et les serviettes.

----------


## Seabirds

Quelque part je comprends qu'on puisse avoir une certaine rsistance au rchauffement climatique: au vu de l'ampleur des changements en cours et  venir, on veut forcment ce dire que c'est tros gros pour tre crdible!




> Je note que certains d'entre vous m'ont moins-is sur ce point, alors que je ne fais que suggrer d'appliquer aux cologistes ce qu'ils recommandent aux autres, Yves Cochet en tte. Ne feriez-vous point les hypocrites ?


Vous tiez insultants et violents dans vos propos, comment s'en plaindre ?  ::?: 

Veuillez ne pas confondre cologues (sciences de l'cologie) et cologistes (cologie comme mouvement politique), la distinction est importante. 

On ne va peut-tre pas rentrer dans un dbat sur le contrle des naissance et l'immigration  ::question::  Je m'en tiendrais  dire qu'autour de moi la majorit des jeunes hsitent  avoir des gosses vu le monde qui nous attend, et que je pense que c'est un raisonnement valable: la plus grosse contribution carbone que l'on puisse faire est encore ... de se dupliquer. Toutefois, certains sont partags entre le vif dsir d'avoir une descendance, la culpabilit de contribuer  pourrir le monde, et la peur d'avoir rien d'autre qu'un monde en cendres  promettre  leurs gamins. A ceux-l, je les encourage  garder foi et je leur dis que bien peu d'enfants sur terre ne voudraient pas tre venus au monde. Leurs craintes sont lgitimes, peut-tre est-il plus valable de les apprhender avec compassion que de les balayer d'un revers de la main ?  :;): 

Quant  l'immigration, qu'on le veuille ou non les processus migratoires vont tre dramatiquement accentus par le rchauffement climatique, mme si l encore les facteurs sont tellement difficiles  modliser que proposer une estimation chiffres avec certitude est extrmement risqu. Dans tous les cas oui il y a une risque non ngligeable de dplacement de populations vers les zones plus tempres, avec les frictions gopolitiques qui viennent avec. Ces processus l sont dj en cours en Afrique.




> @seabirds je reviens sur tes dires :


Avec plaisir  ::D: 




> les rcifs coraliens vont peut-tre disparatre, ou peut-tre pas car ils avait bien rcuprs aprs l'pisode el-Nin de 1998. Mais sachant qu'ils ont du apparatre au prcambrien, on peut supposer qu'ils ont dj connu quelques pisodes caniculaires.


Les changements climatiques sont effectivement une forte pression de slection, ce qui provoque des changements adaptatifs. Pas mal de cas ont dj t documents (google-scholariser en anglais"volution en rponse au rchauffement climatique" devrait donner accs  une information scientifique de qualit"). En revanche la rapidit des changements climatiques en cours est sans quivalent depuis au moins 8000 ans, et laisse craindre que les mcanismes qui produisent la diversit gntique (base de l'volution par slection) ne puissent pas suivre cette temporalit: on parle de changements massifs sur 50 ans, et il est trs peu probable que l'ensemble des espces de nos cosystmes puisse muter/se faire slectionner/s'adapter/migrer  temps. Les cosystmes ayant une rsilience limite, la disparition d'un cortge d'espces peu mener  l'effondrement dudit cosystme: vu qu'on tire notre subsistance des cosystmes qui nous entourent, c'est extrmement proccupant. 

Personnellement je n'ai pas envie de vivre une crise biologique majeure de type Crtac-Tertiaire: mme si scientifiquement on pourrait se dire "osef c'est dj arriv dans le pass", on ne ralise pas en disant cela que les consquences pour nous, pour nos familles, dans le prsent et le futur proche seront rellement graves.  




> la plus grande menace contre les espces marines est la surpche (requins, thons rouges, baleines...), infiniment plus que le changement climatique.


Oui c'est pour a que j'ai arrt de manger du poisson  :;):  Cela dit, vous parlez ici de menace prsente: en 2019, oui, la vie marine est surtout menaces par la surpche et le plastique. En 2050, le rchauffement climatique finir d'achever tout a. Ce qui tombe bien, c'est que les moyens de luttes pour une menace et l'autre se rejoignent: diminution de notre consommation (de viande, de poisson, de biens matriels, de dpendance fossile).




> diminution de l'agriculture peut-tre dans certaines zones grce  la PAC, mais hausse dans d'autres (Asie, Amrique latine). L'agriculture ne pas disparatre, quelle ide absurde, sauf si on en arrive au scnario du retour au cannibalisme bien sur.


L encore, vous parlez d'une "ide absurde", mais en ralit les baisses de rendements agricoles sont tudies trs srieusement et seront sans doutes extrmement svres (d'autant plus que l'on ne limitera pas le rchauffement climatique  moins de +2C). L encore, ce que l'on apprhende mal, c'est que les agro-cosystmes ragissent trs fortement aux extrmes climatiques (qui augmentent en frquence), et pas tant aux moyennes de temprature. Hors, si l'on a une bonne ide des comportements moyens, il est difficile de se projeter dans les accidents extrmes: presque n'importe quel systme agricole plac dans une vague de chaleur  50C pendant plusieurs jours/semaines (ce qui n'est plus improbable en Europe en 2050) s'effondre en rendement, c'est tout.  ::aie::  Donc oui l'agriculture va tre lourdement impacte, cela ne fait plus aucun doute maintenant. La relle question qui se pose chez les scientifiques, c'est d'identifier des modles de systmes agricoles susceptibles d'absorber ces chocs climatiques en plus du choc de la dcrue ptrolire, et de savoir comment y converger rapidement en limitant la casse.

Par ailleurs, de par la pression sur la baisse des nergies fossiles et donc les flux de matires, on va vers un retour  la souverainet alimentaire (voulue ou subie, dans tous les cas on y va). Je n'en ai donc pas grand chose  faire si l'Amrique du Sud produit plus de patates douce, vu que je ne pourrai pas les importer  faible cot aux U.S. en 2050 et que les prdictions de baisse de rendement agricoles en Amrique du Nord sont juste effrayantes (pour avoir une amie statisticienne qui  fait une thse la dessus).




> les ressources en eau du bassin mditerranen baisseront peut-tre, en tout cas j'ai pu vrifier que les prcipitations n'ont pas varies en 30 ans, voir mme seraient en trs lgre hausse sur les pays d'europe de sud.


Je ne doute pas de votre bonne foi, mais si la recherche m'a appris quelque chose, c'est que le travail de modlisation/prdiction coordonn de milliers de scientifiques sur des dcennies vaut mieux que l'effort d'un seul tout petit homme  :;):  A un moment j'ai du juste faire preuve d'humilit et faire confiance au travail de ma communaut, et construire  mon tour par dessus. C'est comme a qu'on avance, en se faisant confiance. On utilise tous des librairies C++ sans jamais tre  all vrifier sous le capot non ?  :;): 




> les incendies de forets sont forte diminution depuis les annes 70, merci sans doute  l'exprience acquise par l'ONF et les pompiers. Il y eu moins de grands incendies lors de la canicule en 2003 qu'en 1976, autre anne de canicule.
> (J Ruffault, V Moron 2016). (Le plus dramatique tant que le terrorisme intellectuel est tel que l''un des chercheurs ayant publi l'article prtend le contraire que ce qu'il signifie sa publication).


Oui, trs bonne remarque que celle des incendies. Oui on a un excellent systme de lutte incendie. Toutefois, il faut replacer ce systme dans un contexte de tension sur les nergies fossiles (a consomme, des canadairs...) et de rchauffement climatique qui exacerbe la sensibilit des cosystmes aux incendies. Le pourtour mditerranen et ma rgion natale (les Landes) vont devenir extrmement vulnrables. Pour les Landes, la situation est tellement critique que des mesures sont en train d'apparatre (timidement) pour adapter le types de boisement (des pins sur du sable par une vague de scheresse... hum). Je vous renvoie aux rcentes tudes sur la modlisation des risques incendies selon les scnarios d'volution du climat: https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-06358-z




> les "vnements climatiques extrmes" n'ont pas varis, en fait les registres franaises des antilles montrent que la dcennie 1780 fut celle ayant connu le plus d'ouragans.


L je n'ai pas d'avis, veuillez demander  un climatologue  ::D: 




> je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de rfugis climatiques, surtout des rfugis de guerre ou de pays  forte natalit. J'ai encore moins vu de conflits arms du aux changements climatique


Bien sr, c'est comprhensible que vous ne les ayez pas vu, parce que le climat est un facteur indirect qui exacerbe les autres tensions: scheresses, famines, conflits militaires ... de mmoire certains experts pensent que la crise syrienne a t favorise par des vnements climatiques extrmes associs  une baisse de rendement du bl, avec une tension ptrolire. Bien sr, le climat agit plus comme un catalyseur qu'un effet direct, et tous les experts s'accordent  dire que ces facteurs aggravants vont tre amplifis dans les dcennies  venir. Le Bengladesh est un autre exemple tragique de vulnrabilit des populations aux changements en cours: monte des eaux, salinisation des ressources en eau, militarisation des frontires avec l'Inde, mouvements internes de population. Je n'voque mme pas tous les petits archipels qui sont dj confronts au problme de salinisation des nappes phratiques.




> le Bengladesh va beaucoup mieux, surtout qu'il est sortit de l'orbite britanique puis pakistanaise.


Les experts mondiaux estiment qu'il sera une des victimes les plus tragiques du rchauffement climatique.




> les abeilles disparaissent, mais les moustiques galement. Est-ce du au climat doux de cette saison ou  l'usage massif de pesticides dont l'interdiction a t report de 3 ans par le gouvernement du champion de la terre ? Mme Greenpeace s'en est offusqu, c'est dire.


Oui, ce sont des problmatiques multi-causales: les pesticides sont videmment en cause, le rchauffement climatique est un facteur aggravant. Contrler les phytosanitaires est urgent, lutter contre le rchauffement climatique galement.




> ton rapport de la FAO souligne la faible varit des semences utilises actuellement en agriculture. Un "problme" li  la mondialisation, nullement au changement climatique.


Rptons: oui, ce sont des problmatiques multi-causales: l'rosion gntique est videmment en cause, le rchauffement climatique est un facteur aggravant.  :;): 

L'rosion de la diversit gntique dans les systmes agricoles modernes fragilise leurs capacits d'adaptation au rchauffement climatique (la mme volution naturelle qui, vous-semblait-il, allait probablement sauver les rcifs coralliens  ::calim2::  ). Sans diversit gntique, il n'y a pas de diversit des rponses possible aux accidents: rsistance  la scheresse, flexibilit des dates de floraison, adaptation des stratgies de pollinisation suite  la disparition d'un cortge de pollinisateurs, rsistances  des pathognes exotiques, rsistance  un ravageur nouvellement introduit ... tout cela n'existe (presque)  pas dans un systme qui a une seule base gntique et un seul type de rponse. Des systmes appauvris gntiquement sont donc extrmement sensibles aux alas, et tout un pan de l'cologie/agronomie moderne documente comment ces alas et leurs impacts ngatifs sur nos agro-cosystmes sont amplifis par les changements climatiques actuels et futurs. La mondialisation est l encore un facteur aggravant.




> Bref, on mlange les torchons et les serviettes.


Bien videmment. Parce que le systme Terre n'est pas  l'image de mon tiroir de cuisine: bien rang avec les serviette  gauche et les torchons  droite. C'est un systme extrmement complexe, difficile  modliser, difficile  prdire (ce qui me fait dire qu'on a tout intrt  plus faire confiance aux efforts conjugus de la communaut scientifique internationale des 50 dernires annes qu' son propre feeling personnel  :;):  ) et dont l'tude est minemment trans-disciplinaire, parce que tout est en interaction, et qu'on a besoin du savoir d'experts de tous bords pour dmler ce qui est ngligeable de ce qui ne l'est pas. 

Les climatologues ont fait un norme travail de modlisation des systmes physiques impliqus, qui a permis de proposer les premiers aperus d'un futur climatique. Les modles sont alls s'affinant avec les annes, et les autres sciences ont pu progressivement tre intgres (tudes des impacts et/ou rtroactions sur les socits, l'conomie, les cosystmes, la sant) ... L'cologie (avec l'agronomie et la gntique) est un champs d'tude transversal  la thmatique climatique dont l'chelle de complexit est peut-tre suprieure  celle des systmes physiques traditionnels: malgr l'aide de mathmaticiens, probabilistes, statisticiens, physiciens, informaticiens, on a encore du mal  dgager des patterns rcurrents assez solides pour gnraliser des modles/thories pourtant valides sur plusieurs espces, et la variabilit/spcificit/non-linarit est partout. Et les exceptions biologiques abondent. Pourtant on a appris beaucoup de choses, et oui, on peut heureusement prdire et valider des tendances. Il s'avre que ces tendances sont trs malheureuses pour les dcennies  venir, et ont t valides sur les dcennies passes: ce n'est pas beau  entendre, c'est difficile  comprendre, dur  accepter, mais c'est comme a.  ::(: 

Donc oui, quand on y pense, il est normal que l'on mlange les disciplines pour essayer de comprendre le monde qui nous entoure. On le comprend bien mieux depuis trente ans, et le constat c'est que la socit humaine prend d'normes risques pour pas grand chose au fond: un peu plus de consommation.

----------


## ddoumeche

Tiens je n'esprais plus une rponse, et certainement pas une rponse aussi rapide !

Donc niez-vous que Jouzelle ait prtendu sur RTL que l'Alsace connatrait des temprature de 55c et Bron que la France connatrait une canicule un an sur deux ?




> Quelque part je comprends qu'on puisse avoir une certaine rsistance au rchauffement climatique: au vu de l'ampleur des changements en cours et  venir, on veut forcment ce dire que c'est tros gros pour tre crdible!


1. Les sectes millnaristes m'ont toujours laiss de glace. Comme d'autres j'ai pu voir les grandes manuvres des deux grands avec leurs SS-20 et les pershings, les risques d'hivers nuclaires (en ralit nous serions tous morts avant),   quelques gnocides dont celui du cambodge et du bengladesh, donc vos histoires pour enfants sur 1c ou 2c de plus ou de moins me font bien rigoler.




> Vous tiez insultants et violents dans vos propos, comment s'en plaindre ?


2. C'est vous qui tes injurieux, en plus d'tre totalitariste, en prtendant que l'on doit enfermer vos contradicteurs qui sont des "criminels contre l'humanit".




> Veuillez ne pas confondre cologues (sciences de l'cologie) et cologistes (cologie comme mouvement politique), la distinction est importante.


3. Oui je vous range dans le mauvais ple de la seconde catgorie, celui des malthusianistes et des obscurantistes.




> On ne va peut-tre pas rentrer dans un dbat sur le contrle des naissance et l'immigration  Je m'en tiendrais  dire qu'autour de moi la majorit des jeunes hsitent  avoir des gosses vu le monde qui nous attend, et que je pense que c'est un raisonnement valable: la plus grosse contribution carbone que l'on puisse faire est encore ... de se dupliquer. Toutefois, certains sont partags entre le vif dsir d'avoir une descendance, la culpabilit de contribuer  pourrir le monde, et la peur d'avoir rien d'autre qu'un monde en cendres  promettre  leurs gamins. A ceux-l, je les encourage  garder foi et je leur dis que bien peu d'enfants sur terre ne voudraient pas tre venus au monde. Leurs craintes sont lgitimes, peut-tre est-il plus valable de les apprhender avec compassion que de les balayer d'un revers de la main ?


4. Avec un tel discours, on se demande ce que vous faites encore de ce monde. Vous en tes rest  l'enfance et  l'ge romantique, est-ce vous dans l'ternelle angoisse existentielle, ou est-ce par haine de la jeunesse ?
Je vous l'ai dj dit, faites de la plonge, sortez en boite, partez en voyage.




> Quant  l'immigration, qu'on le veuille ou non les processus migratoires vont tre dramatiquement accentus par le rchauffement climatique, mme si l encore les facteurs sont tellement difficiles  modliser que proposer une estimation chiffres avec certitude est extrmement risqu. Dans tous les cas oui il y a une risque non ngligeable de dplacement de populations vers les zones plus tempres, avec les frictions gopolitiques qui viennent avec. Ces processus l sont dj en cours en Afrique.


Les phnomnes migratoires sont causs par la fcondit et la fcondit principalement. L'Europe commence la conqute du monde alors que sa dmographie explose, surtout au Royaume Uni et en Irlande. Si demain il fait plus chaud au Sahel ou dans le Midwest, cela ne va pas faire beaucoup de changement.




> Les changements climatiques sont effectivement une forte pression de slection, ce qui provoque des changements adaptatifs. Pas mal de cas ont dj t documents (google-scholariser en anglais"volution en rponse au rchauffement climatique" devrait donner accs  une information scientifique de qualit"). En revanche la rapidit des changements climatiques actuales en cours est sans quivalent depuis au moins 8000 ans, et laisse craindre que les mcanismes qui produisent la diversit gntique (base de l'volution par slection) ne puissent pas suivre cette temporalit: on parle de changements massifs sur 50 ans, et il est trs peu probable que l'ensemble des espces de nos co-systmes puisse muter/se faire slectionner/s'adapter/migrer  temps. Les cosystmes ayant une rsilience limite, la disparition d'un cortge d'espces peu mener  l'effondrement dudit cosystme: vu qu'on tire notre subsistance des cosystmes qui nous entourent, c'est extrmement proccupant.


Avec ou sans ilt de chaleur urbain ? oui on peut craindre que les parisiens et les rats souffrent de la chaleur et meurent en grand nombre mais honntement cela ne m'empchera pas de dormir, au contraire.
Pour les autres, on n'a pas constat de changement significatifs.




> Personnellement je n'ai pas envie de vivre une crise biologique majeure de type Crtac-Tertiaire: mme si scientifiquement on peut dire "osef c'est dj arriv", on ne ralise pas que humainement, thiquement, pour nous, pour nos familles, dans le prsent et le futur proche les consquences seront rellement graves.


Les chutes de mtorites ne sont pas des phnomnes climatiques. Ce n'est nullement grave d'avoir des squoias de 300 mtres de haut sauf si on est hylophobique.
Donc ne parlez pas de choses que vous ne connaissez pas comme l'thique.




> Oui c'est pour a que j'ai arrt de manger du poisson  Cela dit, vous parlez ici de menace prsente: en 2019, oui, la vie marine est surtout menaces par la surpche et le plastique. En 2050, le rchauffement climatique finir d'achever tout a. Ce qui tombe bien, c'est que les moyens de luttes pour une menace et l'autre se rejoignent: diminution de notre consommation (de viande, de poisson, de biens matriels, de dpendance fossile).


Vous devriez pourtant manger du poisson. Poisson qui s'adaptera  +0.25c en vertu des lois de l'volution ... avec d'autant plus de facilit que les variations saisonnires sont beaucoup plus importantes que cela. Sauf si les chinois finissent d'puiser les stocks bien sur, mais n'ayant pas le moyens militaires de protger leur flotte de pche, il en sera autrement

Pour l'instant on consomme de plus en plus de ressources fossiles tous les ans et ce n'est pas prt de changer.




> L encore, vous parlez d'une "ide absurde", mais en ralit les baisses de rendements agricoles sont tudies trs srieusement et seront sans doutes extrmement svres (d'autant plus que l'on ne limitera pas le rchauffement climatique  moins de +2C). L encore, ce que l'on apprhende mal, c'est que les agro-cosystmes ragissent trs fortement aux extrmes climatiques (qui augmentent en frquence), et pas tant aux moyennes de temprature. Hors, si l'on a une bonne ide des comportements moyens, il est difficile de se projeter dans les accidents extrmes: presque n'importe quel systme agricole plac dans une vague de chaleur  50C pendant plusieurs jours/semaines (ce qui n'est plus improbable en Europe en 2050) s'effondre en rendement, c'est tout.  Donc oui l'agriculture va tre lourdement impacte, cela ne fait plus aucun doute maintenant. La relle question qui se pose chez les scientifiques, c'est de savoir comment amorcer la transition vers des systmes agricoles qui puissent absorber ces chocs climatiques en plus du choc de la dcrue ptrolire.


Sans doute svre ou sans doute pas. +2c par rapport  1750, 1800, 1850, par rapport  l'optimum mdival romain ?

Les cultures en serre se font  1500ppm et  +4c (en arrondissant), et fonctionnent tellement bien que l'Espagne d'inonder le reste de l'europe de tomates de mauvaise qualit... mais mangeables. Notez qu'ils pourraient commencez par prendre de meilleures plantes.
n'avez-vous pas de serre ni de jardin chez vous ? incroyable pour un chercheur en cologie, non ?



Donc ces "scientifiques" n'ont pas besoin de se prendre la tte, personne n'a besoin d'eux. Quand les tensions sur les prix se feront par trop importante, on importera moins de bananes d'amrique du sud et de tomates d'Espagne.
Et quand le ptrole franchira durablement la barre des 90$/baril dans 5, 10 ou 20 ans, ce qu'il est inluctablement amen  faire par le simple jeu de l'inflation, le ptrole de synthse deviendra comptitif.




> Par ailleurs, de par la pression sur la baisse des nergies fossiles et donc les flux de matires, on va vers un retour  la souverainet alimentaire (voulue ou subie, dans tous les cas on y va). Je n'en ai donc pas grand chose  faire si l'Amrique du Sud produit plus de patates douce, vu que je ne pourrai pas les importer  faible cot aux U.S. en 2050 et que les prdictions de baisse de rendement agricoles en Amrique du Nord sont juste effrayantes (pour avoir une amie statisticienne qui  fait une thse la dessus).


Une chute des productions agricoles nord amricaines AHAH.

Votre amie aurait mieux fait de faire une thse sur les populations de mollusques, qui se disolveront dans les ocans d'ici 30 ou 50 ans, parait-il. A cause d'un changement d'acidit de 0.1pH sur un sicle. Figurez-vous que je stocke mes moules capture  la pche  pied dans des bassines remplis d'eau du robinet ou d'eau de pluie ... de ph 7 ou 5 donc. Et malgr tout aucune ne s'est dissoute. D'autres ont fait la mme exprience, in vivo et n'ont pas constat de changements significatifs.
Mais je suis sur que vous pourriez me faire la dmonstration inverse avec un modle numrique, dont vous avez le secret.

Ne trouvez-vous pas que les gens sont idiots tout de mme ? ne serait-ce pas l une l'_idiocracy_, de gens coups de toute ralit physique et naturelle ? de gens n'ayant jamais trait une vache, ouvert un coquillage ou tu une bte de leur vie ?
Je serais partisan d'un retour  la slection naturelle de masse pour les enfants, afin de se prmunir de la dysgnie. Comme faisaient les mongols. Qu'en pensez-vous ?





> Je ne doute pas de votre bonne foi, mais si la recherche m'a appris quelque chose, c'est que le travail de modlisation/prdiction coordonn de milliers de scientifiques sur des dcennies vaut mieux que l'effort d'un seul tout petit homme  A un moment j'ai du juste faire preuve d'humilit et faire confiance au travail de ma communaut, et construire  mon tour par dessus. C'est comme a qu'on avance, en se faisant confiance. On utilise tous des librairies C++ sans jamais tre  all vrifier sous le capot non ?


Heureusement je n'utilise pas le C++ qui est un des pires langages qui soit selon Linus Thovarld. Mais plutt le C et Java, et videmment je regardais ce qui se trouve en dessous dans les librairies standards et dans rt.jar. Cela se nomme la curiosit et permet d'apprendre normment. Maintenant j'encourage les gens  le faire.

Ce n'est pas une question de bonne foi mais de ralisme, de rationalisme et de raison.

Votre communaut est dans la pense de groupe qui a conduit  de grandes catastrophes comme Pearl Harbor 
* sentiment d'invulnrabilit
* rationalisation
* croyance en la supriorit morale du groupe
* strotypisation de l'opposant
* pression du conformit
* autocensure
* unanimit illusoire : d'o l'importance sacre de votre fichu consensus (entre autre)

C'est donc pour cela que j'utilise le terme de secte. Mais vous pouvez rester dans votre secte si cela vous chante, je m'en bas le coquillard. 




> Oui, trs bonne remarque que celle des incendies. Oui on a un excellent systme de lutte incendie. Toutefois, il faut replacer ce systme dans un contexte de tension sur les nergies fossiles (a consomme, des canadairs...) et de rchauffement climatique qui exacerbe la sensibilit des cosystmes aux incendies. Le pourtour mditerranen et ma rgion natale (les Landes) vont devenir extrmement vulnrables. Pour les Landes, la situation est tellement critique que des mesures sont en train d'apparatre (timidement) pour adapter le types de boisement (des pins sur du sable par une vague de scheresse... hum). Je vous renvoie aux rcentes tudes sur la modlisation des risques incendies selon les scnarios d'volution du climat: https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-06358-z.


AHAH vous avez faillit me tuer avec votre "ca consomme les canadairs". 

Ce ne sont pas les tensions sur les nergies fossiles qui font les incendies  de forts, mais leur mauvais entretien. Et a France en devient tellement vulnrables aux incendies que ceux-ci ont grandement chuts vous dites-je et comme l'article cit en atteste. La situation est tellement critique qu'il y n'a jamais eu aussi peu incendies dans les landes: vous tes quoi, trentenaire ? mais quand je partais en vacances chez mes grands parents, les landes taient en feu tous les ans.




> L je n'ai pas d'avis, veuillez demander  un climatologue


Les donnes historiques des antilles franaises sont ouvertes, encore faut-il avoir la curiosit de les vrifier.




> Bien sr, c'est comprhensible que vous ne les ayez pas vu, parce que le climat est un facteur indirect qui exacerbe les autres tensions: scheresses, famines, conflits militaires ... de mmoire certains experts pensent que la crise syrienne a t favorise par des vnements climatiques extrmes associs  une baisse de rendement du bl, avec une tension ptrolire. Bien sr, le climat agit plus comme un catalyseur qu'un effet direct, et tous les experts s'accordent  dire que ces facteurs aggravants vont tre amplifis dans les dcennies  venir. Le Bengladesh est un autre exemple tragique de vulnrabilit des populations aux changements en cours: monte des eaux, salinisation des ressources en eau, militarisation des frontires avec l'Inde, mouvements internes de population. Je n'voque mme pas tous les petits archipels qui sont dj confronts au problme de salinisation des nappes phratiques.


On sombre dans l'obscurantisme le plus total. 
L'inde et le Pakistan viennent de se lancer dans des combats ariens, croyez-vous que cela soit du au soleil, au taux de CO2 sur Bengalore, ou  l'ascendance de Mars dans Venus ? Pourtant nous avec notre taux de CO2 super bas, nous ne devrions pas souffrir d'attaques terroristes.




> Les experts mondiaux estiment qu'il sera une des victimes les plus tragiques du rchauffement climatique.


Mais alors le Bengladesh devrait tre en pleine guerre civile. Or pour l'instant le pays n'a jamais t serein depuis de trs longues annes.





> Oui, ce sont des problmatiques multi-causales: les pesticides sont videmment en cause, le rchauffement climatique est un facteur aggravant. Contrler les phytosanitaires est urgent, lutter contre le rchauffement climatique galement.


Si des ruches meurent brusquement en quelques jours sans pisodes de chaleur ou de froid particulire, ce n'est nullement  cause du climat. Ou alors nous sommes dans le domaine de l'astrologie.




> Rptons: oui, ce sont des problmatiques multi-causales: l'rosion gntique est videmment en cause, le rchauffement climatique est un facteur aggravant.


Sans oublier l'influence de sagittaire dans mercure.





> L'rosion de la diversit gntique dans les systmes agricoles modernes fragilise leurs capacits d'adaptation au rchauffement climatique (la mme volution naturelle qui, vous-semblait-il, allait probablement sauver les rcifs coralliens  ). Sans diversit gntique, il n'y a pas de diversit des rponses possible aux accidents: rsistance  la scheresse, flexibilit des dates de floraison, adaptation des stratgies de pollinisation suite  la disparition d'un cortge de pollinisateurs, rsistances  des pathognes exotiques, rsistance  un ravageur nouvellement introduit ... tout cela n'existe (presque)  pas dans un systme qui a une seule base gntique et un seul type de rponse. Des systmes appauvris gntiquement sont donc extrmement sensibles aux alas, et tout un pan de l'cologie/agronomie moderne documente comment ces alas et leurs impacts ngatifs sur nos agro-cosystmes sont amplifis par les changements climatiques actuels et futurs. La mondialisation est l encore un facteur aggravant.


Encore faux, j'ai dit que les coraux avaient survcus  de multiples pisodes caniculaires depuis le prcambien et mme  la canicule de 1998. Incroyable non. Donc vous pouvez scher vos larmes de crocodile. 

Pour le reste rassurez-vous car le bio a le vent en poupe. Vous ne faites pas de bio dans votre jardin ?




> Les climatologues ont fait un norme travail de modlisation des systmes physiques impliqus, qui a permis de proposer les premiers aperus d'un futur climatique. Les modles sont alls s'affinant avec les annes, et les autres sciences ont pu progressivement tre intgres (tudes des impacts sur la sant, sur les socits, sur l'conomie, sur les cosystmes) ... L'cologie (avec l'agronomie et la gntique) est un champs d'tude transversal  la thmatique climatique dont l'chelle de complexit est peut-tre suprieure  celle des systmes physiques traditionnels: malgr l'aide de mathmaticiens, probabilistes, statisticiens, physiciens, informaticiens, on a encore du mal  dgager des patterns rcurrents assez solides pour gnraliser des modles/thories pourtant valides sur plusieurs espces, et la variabilit/spcificit/non-linarit est partout. Et les exceptions biologiques abondent. Pourtant on a appris beaucoup de choses, et oui, on peut heureusement prdire des tendances. Il s'avre que ces tendances sont trs malheureuses pour les dcennies  venir: ce n'est pas beau  entendre, c'est difficile  comprendre, dur  accepter, mais c'est comme a.


patterns = motifs
Oui, les tendances sont connues, +1c par sicle.  Mme pour les chinois d'ailleurs. Quand vos modles marcheront correctement et seront fidles  la ralit observe, on en reparlera. D'ici 30  70 ans, de grands progrs auront t fait mais d'ici l il est trs prmatur de parler de tout cela.

Tant qu'on ne ne retourne pas vers l'ge glaciaire, tout va bien.

----------


## Seabirds

50 ans de rcolte intensive de donnes, d'hypothses vrifiables, de littrature scientifique foisonnante, ouverte, reproductible, et de modles testables et rigoureux, balays de trois mots: secte, obscurantisme, inutile. C'est trs triste quelque part, de confondre tout a. J'espre qu'au moins vous tes un troll.

Bonne journe,

----------


## Jipt

> Je vous l'ai dj dit, faites de la plonge, sortez en boite, partez en voyage.


En lisant a, d'abord je change l'ordre (on va voir pourquoi) : _partez en voyage, faites de la plonge, sortez en boite_.
Ensuite je rflchis : les deux premires options c'est la mme chose, et on dit bien que partir en voyage c'est trimballer ses problmes avec soi ailleurs.
Alors bon...
Quant  la troisime option, je la trouve, comment dire ?, _sortez vous enfermer_ ? Y a un truc qui va pas, l.

Et c'est curieux, mais je vois comme une similitude entre sortir en bote et faire de la plonge, qui consiste  changer d'univers pour s'enfermer dans un carcan de technologie bien contraignante.

Je vois bien l'ide : ah ces poissons plein de couleurs, cachs dans ces anmones ou ces coraux, quel monde magique et merveilleux. Mais ce n'est pas notre monde quotidien, alors bof, quoi, c'est comme ceux qui s'extasient sur la nouvelle Merco et sortent leur chquier.

----------


## Seabirds

Salut Jipt  ::D: 

Lol oui j'ai pas voulu relever ce point, c'tait clairement une attaque personnelle, et pas trs intressant pour le dbat scientifique. Jai fait mes tudes dans plusieurs ville de France, en Espagne, en Irlande, en Allemagne, ma thse  Paris, et l je suis dans une des meilleures universit des Etats-Unis, j'ai fait 12 ans d'apne en rserve naturelle, des annes de jardinage, donc je pense avoir ma dose de voyages, de nature, de sorties et de rencontres enrichissantes mdrrrr  ::mouarf:: 

Je te rejoins sur ce que tu penses, ce genre d'activits deviennent problmatiques lorsqu'elles nous aveuglent en devenant de pures "distractions" (au premier sens du terme: nous distraire, nous loigner de problmatique pesantes).

Mais en vrai cela dit je pense que c'tait juste un bon gros troll, sinon je comprends pas bien le propos  ::weird::

----------


## ddoumeche

> 50 ans de rcolte intensive de donnes, d'hypothses vrifiables, de littrature scientifique foisonnante, ouverte, reproductible, et de modles testables et rigoureux, balays de trois mots: secte, obscurantisme, inutile. C'est trs triste quelque part, de confondre tout a. J'espre qu'au moins vous tes un troll.
> 
> Bonne journe,


Bigre quand le contemporain est mis en difficult et ne peut rpliquer  son contradicteur, il le qualifie de troll et joue la carte de l'auto victimisation. Bientt il se roulera par terre en hurlant. On n'enseigne plus gure le dbat contradictoire et ce qui est fort dommage. 

Qu'est que qu'un mouvement anim par une foi religieuse ("il faut sauver la *P*lante") inbranlable et impermable  la raison (les ples n'ont pas fondus, pas plus que l'Himalaya, Brest n'est pas sous les eaux, et ne le sera pas avant longtemps) ? Une secte.
Qu'est ce qu'un mouvement pratiquant l'ostracisme contre les individus n'tant pas de son avis ? Une secte.
Qu'est ce qu'une secte prchant la fin du monde ? une secte millnariste.

Qui prtend que *tout* s'explique par le CO2 ? comme auparavant tout s'expliquait par l'intervention du Saint Esprit, de la Vierge Marie ou des esprits des anciens dans les tribus primitives. Guerres, famines, canicules, futures, exodes, disparition des espces, ouragans et tsunamis, incendies, disparation des tangs... tout cela du au CO2 industriel, et uniquement  lui. 

Que voila des absurdits scientifiques sans fin conues pour faire peur au pquin, c'est le retour au moyen-ge. Le cadavre sans tte de Lavoisier doit se retourner dans sa tombe.
Qu'est ce qu'une secte prnant ces absurdits scientifiques ? une secte obscurantiste.

Notons que cette cole de pense n'est pas la premire secte millnariste ayant comme postulat la malignit de l'homme : nous eurent aussi les cathares avant elle.


Cerise sur le gteau, le discours malthusien, nihiliste et larmoyant  destination de la jeunesse, coupable de polluer la plante ds la naissance. Prenons en compte le romantisme tragique adolescent et nous formons une boucle de rtroaction positive, larmes et crise existentielle pour les -20 ans, hypocrisie pour les plus vieux qui se lamentent sur la jeunesse  "donc on ne sais pas ce qu'elle va devenir Bouhou".
Crise existentielle dont l'issue est dans l'action, le sport, voir le consumrisme (choisir un nouvel ensemble avec son jules n'a jamais fait de mal mesdemoiselles).

Mais allons plus loin. Comme votre rponse  cette crise imaginaire cause par la ventilation pulmonaire est le malthusianisme, alors ne vous reproduisez pas et votre avis est sans aucune valeur.

----------


## Seabirds

Oh, si vous n'tes pas un troll, mes excuses alors, vu la teneur de votre dernier message (dcousu et avec une longue suite d'attaques personnelles qui en plus d'tre contre la charte de ce forum, n'apportent pas grand chose au dbat) j'avais cru une seconde  la possibilit d'un troll ...

Bref il y a quand mme quelques diffrence entre secte et science.

Pour commencer, une secte est hirarchiquement parlant pyramidale, alors qu'en recherche vu le nombre et la structure des labos et la nature des contributions, c'est un fonctionnement essentiellement horizontal. Le chercheur n'a aucune obligation ou pression vis-a-vis d'un potentiel gourou: le GIEC (que j'imagine tre le soit-disant gourou dans votre reprsentation mentale) n'influence pas grand chose dans ma vie ou celle de mon chef. Mes financement, mes travaux, mon panouissement personnel ne sont pas conditionnels au GIEC. La science est rigoureuse, vrifiable, reproductible, ouverte  la critique, ouverte aux nouvelles contributions, non-dogmatique. On est assez loin de la dfinition d'une secte obscurantiste que vous utilisez.

Vous interprtez le rchauffement climatique et les systmes de pense qui en dcoulent comme un mensonge dcoulant d'une drive sectaire. C'est tout  fait inexact. En fait, socitalement parlant on est plutt dans une transition culturelle, avec toutes les frictions et les rsistances au changement qui vont avec (cette discussion en est un bon exemple  :;):  ), transition culturelle qui a entre autres une structuration gnrationnelle:

Mes grand-parents ne comprennent mme pas ce qu'est le rchauffement climatique, impossible de leur demander de moins polluer, ils ne comprennent juste pas de quoi il s'agit.Mes parents (et sans doute vous-mme) sont ns pendant l'ge d'or de la course  la consommation, de l'nergie en expansion, de la nature infinie et inaltrable.Ma gnration a grandi dans l'ide naissante que la plante est en faite bien petite, que l'nergie n'est pas infinie, que la nature se dgrade progressivement, et que l'atmosphre-poubelle se rchauffe, et qu'on est de plus en plus nombreux  consommer de plus en plus sur un caillou d' peine 40.000 km de diamtre.La gnration de ma petite soeur grandit  prsent dans l'ide que c'est en fait bien plus grave que ce que l'on pensait, et qu'il faut agir  toutes les chelles pour viter une crise internationale dans les dcennies  venir.

C'est une transition culturelle faisant face  des enjeux modernes, c'est tout, avec un changement des cognitions (vhicules par un appareil scientifique de qualit - nous ne seront apparemment pas d'accord sur ce point), de comportements et une modification progressive du systme de croyances dominant. Mais je pense que c'est positif: heureusement que les cultures s'adaptent  de nouveaux enjeux, et nous n'avions pas les mmes enjeux, ni les mmes connaissances, il y a 50 ans. Votre rsistance, mon argumentation, ce dbat, le GIEC, les COP, ne sont que des lments ponctuels d'une modification de la socit humaine pour faire face (et s'adapter) au caractre fini du systme Terre.

Notons que contrairement  ce que vous voquez, les jeunes (et moins jeunes) sont bien conscient que les problme ne se rsume pas au C02. Ils peroivent que les ennuis sont systmiques, multi-causaux et la socit commence  sentir que c'est le modle conomique global (extraction-production-consommation) des dernires dcennies qui est derrire tout a, et qu'il va falloir le changer - changement d'ailleurs dj en cours.

Vous semblez bien proccup par le malthusianisme (lien entre croissance dmographique et finitudes des ressources), qu'il ne faut pas confondre avec le no-malthusianisme (volont d'un contrle des naissance). Considrer l'impact de l'puisement des ressources sur les socits et les populations est effectivement un tournant culturel majeur: il est  prsent trs clair qu'un cosystme fini ne peut pas soutenir une croissance animale ou vgtale infinie: cela signifie que l'on atteint un plateau  un moment ou un autre. A un moment dans la croissance, la population atteint une "capacit de charge" maximale au del de laquelle les ressources existantes ne soutiennent plus aucune croissance. Il en va de mme pour l'humain. Dans les populations naturelles, une fois cette capacit de charge atteinte, on observe souvent des fluctuations assez brutales de r-ajustement (effondrement de population), et des modles intgrant dmographie, ressources, conomies etc ont effectivement prdit un risque d'effondrement des populations humaines. thiquement on peut difficilement assumer une dynamique brutale de ce type sans broncher, cela reviendrait  dfendre une famine ou une guerre  ::weird::  

Voil donc tout l'enjeu de ma gnration: dcider ensemble d'un compromis (compromis que votre gnration n'avait pas eu besoin de faire) entre les diffrentes variables du systme (consommation, impact carbone, niveau de vie, nombre d'enfants, biodiversit ... ) pour converger rapidement et en douceur vers un quilibre plantaire soutenable et viter que la population humaine mondiale ne se r-ajuste violemment dans le futur proche, tout en vitant les drives autoritaires de type programmes de contrle des naissances  la chinoise. Trouver socitalement cet quilibre me semble bien plus thique que de fermer les yeux en continuant  polluer comme si de rien n'tait  ::):  

Notons que tous les scientifiques que j'aie pu entendre sur la question dfendent l'ide d'une concertation socitale  effectuer au plus vite. Pas de secte machiavlique l non plus, le GIEC et la communaut scientifique s'accordent  dire qu'il n'appartient pas  la science de trancher sur le compromis  effectuer, mais qu'elle peut en revanche lui donner de nouveaux clairages via le corpus de connaissance qu'elle a construit. Conjointement, les scientifiques sont galement des citoyens, ils peuvent donc avoir des ides politiques et les exprimer ailleurs que dans des travaux scientifiques.

Je pense dltre de confondre responsabilisation et culpabilisation. Vous dnoncez une culpabilisation, alors qu'en fait on est dans une phase de responsabilisation des diffrentes couches de la socit: nous sommes en train de propager les lments de connaissances dont nous avons besoin pour pouvoir effectuer un choix socital clair. Bien sr que nous polluons depuis la naissance. Avant les dgradations taient minime et l'on pouvait se permettre de les ignorer, aujourd'hui les niveau de dgradation sont tels qu'il devient sage et urgent de s'en soucier et d'agir. En rponse  ces informations, votre rponse motionnelle ne dpend que de vous: 
certains culpabilisent et agissent,d'autres ne culpabilisent pas et agissent quand mme,d'autres ne culpabilisent pas et n'agissent pasd'autres rejettent l'information.

Enfin, il est certain que tout changement culturel vient avec un tout un spectre d'motions associes. Vous utilisez des termes (larmoyant, nihilistes, romantique, crise existentielle, tragique), qui ne correspondent qu' une partie de la ralit, et qu' une partie seulement du spectre des rponses motionnelles possibles. normment de gens trouvent dans ce dfi moderne des opportunits de changements positifs, de la motivation, une occasion de rduire les ingalits, de participer  construire un monde meilleur pour nos enfants, une source d'panouissement personnel et collectif.  :;): 

Le tout est d'arriver  discuter de tout a sereinement sans s'agresser.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est une *transition culturelle* faisant face  des enjeux modernes, c'est tout, avec un *changement des cognitions* (vhicules par un appareil scientifique de qualit - nous ne seront apparemment pas d'accord sur ce point), de comportements et une *modification progressive du systme de croyances dominant*. Mais je pense que c'est positif: heureusement que les cultures s'adaptent  de nouveaux enjeux, et nous n'avions pas les mmes enjeux, ni les mmes connaissances, il y a 50 ans. Votre rsistance, mon argumentation, ce dbat, le GIEC, les COP, ne sont que des lments ponctuels d'une modification de la socit humaine pour faire face (et s'adapter) au caractre fini du *systme Terre*.





> Enfin, il est certain que tout changement culturel vient avec un tout un spectre d'motions associes. Vous utilisez des termes (larmoyant, nihilistes, romantique, crise existentielle, tragique), qui ne correspondent qu' une partie de la ralit, et qu' une partie seulement du spectre des rponses motionnelles possibles. normment de gens trouvent dans ce dfi moderne des opportunits de changements positifs, de la motivation, une occasion de *rduire les ingalits*, de participer * construire un monde meilleur* pour nos enfants, une source d'panouissement personnel et collectif.


Une "transition culturelle de la cognition vers un nouveau systme de croyances". "Pour des lendemains qui chantent". Oui voila, exactement vous m'tez les mots de la bouche ... pour une fois, nous sommes d'accord sur un point, qui est celui de la vritable nature de votre mouvement.
Quel dommage que la petite bourgeoise contre-rvolutionnaire rsiste tant au changement ... comme en octobre 17. Un invitable cueil qui se rpte  chaque fois, c'est fcheux.

J'avais prpar une longue rponse, qui est une perte de temps visiblement puisque vous ne rpondez pas aux questions scientifiques. Donc nous pouvons en rester l.

PS : ma gnration a sauv les baleines. Quand vous en aurez fait autant, appelez moi.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> PS : ma gnration a sauv les baleines. Quand vous en aurez fait autant, appelez moi.


J'ai ri...

Cela va un peu mieux pour certaines espces (comme la baleine  bosses et la baleine bleue) mais la plupart des ctacs sont toujours sur les listes des animaux en voie d'extinction donc dire qu'elles sont "sauves"...  ::roll:: 

Cela n'empche pas milliers d'individus de mourir tous les ans de part l'activit humaine d'ailleurs (chasse, pollution sonore, pollution marine, choc contre les cargos de transports, destruction de zone de reproduction ou amenuisement du krill  cause du fameux rchauffement climatique, etc. etc.).

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'ai ri...
> 
> Cela va un peu mieux pour certaines espces (comme la baleine  bosses et la baleine bleue) mais la plupart des ctacs sont toujours sur les listes des animaux en voie d'extinction donc dire qu'elles sont "sauves"... 
> 
> Cela n'empche pas milliers d'individus de mourir tous les ans de part l'activit humaine d'ailleurs (chasse, pollution sonore, pollution marine, choc contre les cargos de transports, destruction de zone de reproduction ou amenuisement du krill  cause du fameux rchauffement climatique, etc. etc.).


La protection des espces animales est un effort constant, ce n'est pas parce que le panda est temporairement sauv qu'il le sera toujours.
Mais le krill, menac ? par le rchauffement climatique ? ce serait tonnant. Si vous l'avez vu au journal tl, l'information est certainement fausse, ou en tout cas mrite confirmation.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Mais le krill, menac ? par le rchauffement climatique ? ce serait tonnant. *Si vous l'avez vu au journal tl*, l'information est certainement fausse, ou en tout cas mrite confirmation.


 ::roll:: 

Un article d'une quipe de chercheurs d'un laboratoire marin, bas sur plus de 90 ans de relevs et avec les liens de toutes leurs sources vers Google Scholar, ainsi que l'accs direct  la base de donnes, a ira ?

https://www.nature.com/articles/s415...er=www.bbc.com

https://www.nature.com/articles/s41558-018-0370-z

https://data.bas.ac.uk/full-record.p.../BAS/PDC/00915

(je vous pargne mme l'affront de vous mettre les liens des 150 sites internet qui ont relay l'information).

----------


## ddoumeche

Il est trange de noter que dans cette tude, la densit des krills varie diffremment de l'ocan austral  l'atlantique sud selon les poques ... alors que l'un de ces ocans se rchauffe et l'autre se refroidit (d'o la surface de l'antarctique en augmentation, accessoirement). 
Et que les auteurs ne font pas le distinguo, c'tait peut-tre trop compliqu pour leurs moyens scientifiques.

En outre, nulle part ne sont indiqu les graphes de temprature, ce qui est quand mme foutrement gnant quand on veut faire un lien entre T et un autre phnomne. 



Au lyce, j'aurais tout juste eu la moyenne avec un tel oubli. Mais c'tait une autre poque  ::roll:: 

Autre perle, l'tude parle  de l'inquitude des pcheurs ... sans ne serait-ce qu'tudier l'impact de la pche sur la faune tudie.



> "Suggestions that krill density has declined within the southwest Atlantic sector have major ramifications for fisheries management and are the subject of some debat"


Qu' cela ne tienne, des gens srieux l'on fait et accusent la pche d'puiser les ressources de krill dans lantarctique :

https://www.theguardian.com/environm...m-report-warns
https://www.greenpeace.org/internati...-krill-report/

Tout cela sur 5 pages, rfrences incluse ....   et c'est un journal  comit de lecture ? et on paye des 10 scientifiques pour faire cela, 5 pages et une page jquery avec quelques liste d'chantillons de krill .. sans temprature ?

----------


## Seabirds

> J'avais prpar une longue rponse, qui est une perte de temps visiblement puisque vous ne rpondez pas aux questions scientifiques. Donc nous pouvons en rester l.


J'ai des scrupules  rpondre  des questions qui dpassent de trop mon champs d'expertise scientifique. Je ne suis pas climatologue, mais je fais autant confiance  mes collgues du GIEC qu'aux dveloppeurs de Boost ou de Linux. Si vous souhaitez des rponses  vos questions, lisez le rapport du GIEC qui synthtise l'information disponible (et contradictoire, oui ils inclue dans leur analyses des articles allant contre le consensus) ou bien les divers rsums qui en sont fait ci et l, mais vous perdrez alors en qualit et prcision d'information.




> ma gnration a sauv les baleines. Quand vous en aurez fait autant, appelez moi.


Oh, loin de moi l'ide d'attaquer la gnration d'avant. Et je ne pense pas qu'on soit dans un concours de qui a fait mieux que l'autre, ce serait ridicule.

Votre gnration a dvelopp la comprhension scientifique de la crise cologique que nous effleurons  peine (le rchauffement climatique en fait partie). Elle a galement commenc un effort remarquable de conservation des espces, port par la science naissante de la biologie de la conservation (oui, derrire la protection des baleines, il y a toute une littrature scientifique), effort malheureusement insuffisant vus les taux d'extinction actuels et leurs prdictions  moyen terme.

Mais votre gnration aura disparu lorsque ma gnration et celle d'aprs auront a subir de plein fouet les effets de la crises cologiques et du rchauffement climatique. D'o l'ide de solidarit intergnrationnelle: d'un point de vue goste, cela se comprend tout  fait que votre gnration n'aie pas beaucoup de volont  se soucier de ces problmatiques, encore moins  changer de comportement pour limiter une crise que vous ne verrez peut-tre pas, mais en revanche, si vous avez des proches qui ont mon ge, cela peut valoir le coup de contribuer positivement  leur qualit de vie.




> En outre, nulle part ne sont indiqu les graphes de temprature, ce qui est quand mme foutrement gnant quand on veut faire un lien entre T et un autre phnomne.


Ce qui est foutrement gnant en science c'est de dgrader la qualit d'un expos en incluant des donnes inutiles. L'analyse statistique prliminaire dtaille en bas d'article incluait diverses variables environnementales candidates qui ont t slectionnes par une mthode statistiques rigoureuse, et le meilleur modle a identifi le SAM comme tant la variable explicative ayant la meilleure corrlation avec les variables rponses des populations de krill. Si vous avez une critique statistiquement valide  formuler contre le modle gaussien linaire mixe utilis, je serai curieux de l'entendre. Donc oui, inclure les graphes de tempratures brutes n'tait pas pertinent, une jolie mthode stat  l'appui. Et le but des auteurs n'est pas d'analyser des variations de T brute: il y a des milliers de manires de dcliner/rsumer des patrons spatio-temporels de temprature et il s'avre juste que le SAM semble dans le cadre de cette tude l'indice environnemental le plus fortement corrls aux variables biologiques d'intrt. videmment corrlation n'est pas causalit, c'est bien connu, et c'est pour a que d'autres tudes sont sans doute dj en train d'tudier pourquoi le SAM pourrait (ou peut-tre pas) avoir une telle importance pour le systme biologique.




> Tout cela sur 5 pages, rfrences incluse .... et c'est un journal  comit de lecture ? et on paye des 10 scientifiques pour faire cela, 5 pages et une page jquery avec quelques liste d'chantillons de krill .. sans temprature ?


Votre acharnement contre la communaut scientifique est rellement troublant, et plutt invalide en fait.

On sait trs bien que les exposs les plus longs ne sont pas forcment les plus utiles, et qu'exhaustivit ne vaut pas qualit. La rdaction d'un article scientifique est un exercice difficile, soumis  plusieurs tapes de relecture, qui visent assez souvent  synthtiser un peu plus pour rendre l'information plus accessible tout en restant scientifiquement rigoureux. Il est courant de refuser des articles tant trop longs, parce que les lments exposs sont redondants avec la littrature pr-existante, ou peu pertinents dans le cadre de l'analyse mene, ou parce que l'argumentaire est dgrad par trop de blabla: des articles trop longs ne favorisent pas forcment la bonne science. Il est tout  fait possible et souhaitable de garder  la fois un esprit de synthse et une niveau de reproductibilit adquat. Les auteurs prsentent ici les donnes utilises, les hypothses faites, les modles statistiques utilises, les rsultats obtenus, les analyses prliminaires effectues, les conclusions tires, les pistes  tudier. Leur tude est comprhensible, les rsultats peuvent tre reproduits, les hypothses contredites, les conclusions contestes. Les informations supplmentaires sont disponibles et libres d'accs. Les auteurs peuvent tre contacts pour de plus amples informations. Oui c'est de la bonne science, non je ne pense pas que ni vous ni moi ne puissions produire une analyse de ce type en un temps raisonnable.

Si toutefois vous trouvez des dfauts  l'analyse faite dans l'article que vous critiquez, je vous encourage   contacter les auteurs, et soumettre  la publication dans un journal  comit de lecture votre contre-argumentation pour amliorer la qualit de l'tat de l'art. Vous pourrez ainsi rejoindre la communaut des rapporteurs qui valident le processus de publication et contribuer grandement  l'amlioration de la qualit statistique des recherches. Si vous ne le fates pas, vos critiques restent vides, non-valides par un comit d'experts (en krill, en climat, en statistiques ...) et sont en fait assez peu constructives.

Je peux vous lister sans problme 50 limitations aux mthodologies que je dveloppe. Vous considrez ce type de manquement comme des remises en cause fondamentales de la scientificit des tudes. C'est tout  fait inexact. On pose les bases avec un modle basique, et on raffine progressivement l'analyse. La recherche est incrmentale et collaborative: ce que je n'ai pas le temps ou l'expertise de raffiner, d'autres peuvent le faire en participant  la construction d'un corpus de connaissance. Et c'est effectivement assez facile de critiquer les manquements d'un seul article isol de son tat de l'art, c'est pour a que gnralement on doit avoir plusieurs annes d'exprience dans un domaine de recherche pour absorber le corpus de connaissances (la bibliographie) ncessaires  la juste valuation d'un article et de sa contribution  la discipline. Ne se proclame pas expert d'un domaine scientifique qui veut, comme dans tout autre discipline cela demande du temps pour devenir spcialiste.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tout cela sur 5 pages, rfrences incluse ....   et c'est un journal  comit de lecture ? et on paye des 10 scientifiques pour faire cela, 5 pages et une page jquery avec quelques liste d'chantillons de krill .. sans temprature ?


Et vous avez bien sr consulter toutes les sources cits sur Google Scholar avant de poster votre critique ?  ::aie:: 

Marmotte / chocolat / papier alu.


Je n'ajouterai rien de plus, seabirds vous ayant amplement rpondu sur la pertinence ou non de certaines informations et sur la mthodologie employe.

"les scientifiques racontent n'importe quoi", on dirait un anti-vaxx de base... 

Je vous rappelle que vous renvoyez toutes les tudes qu'on vous propose, ainsi que les conclusions d'un consensus de plus de 90% des scientifiques sur la question, en vous basant sur les dire d'un mec dont ce n'est pas le domaine, donc niveau pertinence et qualit de publication...

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'ai des scrupules  rpondre  des questions qui dpassent de trop mon champs d'expertise scientifique. Je ne suis pas climatologue, mais je fais autant confiance  mes collgues du GIEC qu'aux dveloppeurs de Boost ou de Linux. Si vous souhaitez des rponses  vos questions, lisez le rapport du GIEC qui synthtise l'information disponible (et contradictoire, oui ils inclue dans leur analyses des articles allant contre le consensus) ou bien les divers rsums qui en sont fait ci et l, mais vous perdrez alors en qualit et prcision d'information.


Non, vous vous en tenez  votre domaine troit et n'avez pas la curiosit intellectuelle d'tudier la ralit des phnomnes observs.
Exemple pour l'tang de monsieur Jipt qui a mont de 60cm ou 2 mtres, comment allez vous procder ? en faisant un modle numrique prouvant la chose ou en cherchant les indices de mares, en tudiant les affluents et les prcipitations ?




> Votre gnration a dvelopp la comprhension scientifique de la crise cologique que nous effleurons  peine (le rchauffement climatique en fait partie). Elle a galement commenc un effort remarquable de conservation des espces, port par la science naissante de la biologie de la conservation (oui, derrire la protection des baleines, il y a toute une littrature scientifique), effort malheureusement insuffisant vus les taux d'extinction actuels et leurs prdictions  moyen terme.


Oui vous allez sauver toutes les races de baleines en mettant des oliennes et en rglant le climat qui est dregl, cqfd pourquoi n'y avons nous pas song avant  ::mrgreen::  c'est parce que vous tes en transit vers un nouveau systme de croyances reminiscent, alors que nous ne l'tions pas.




> Mais votre gnration aura disparu lorsque ma gnration et celle d'aprs auront a subir de plein fouet les effets de la crises cologiques et du rchauffement climatique. D'o l'ide de solidarit intergnrationnelle: d'un point de vue goste, cela se comprend tout  fait que votre gnration n'aie pas beaucoup de volont  se soucier de ces problmatiques, encore moins  changer de comportement pour limiter une crise que vous ne verrez peut-tre pas, mais en revanche, si vous avez des proches qui ont mon ge, cela peut valoir le coup de contribuer positivement  leur qualit de vie.


Mes proches sont dj ngativement impacts par les nombreuses actions nfastes de votre secte.

Quand aux autres, les pauvres chouchous, que vont-ils devenir sans smartphone, incapable de faire un feu dans un pole  bois et obligs d'aller  la maternit dans un char  buf, pour y pondre sans pridurale. Ils n'auront qu' rouvrir les mines de charbon, et prospecter le gaz de schiste dans tout le nord pour se chauffer... s'ils sont assez intelligents pour cela videmment. 
Ce qui est peu probable pour une gnration issue du socialisme se rveillant dans 43 ans, sans ptrole ni rien.

De toute faon votre secte veut raliser en France son nouvel ge d'or intergenrationel, la transformer en dsert industriel peupl de paysans analphabtes mais cbls, donc de quoi vous plaignez-vous ?




> Ce qui est foutrement gnant en science c'est de dgrader la qualit d'un expos en incluant des donnes inutiles. L'analyse statistique prliminaire dtaille en bas d'article incluait diverses variables environnementales candidates qui ont t slectionnes par une mthode statistiques rigoureuse, et le meilleur modle a identifi le SAM comme tant la variable explicative ayant la meilleure corrlation avec les variables rponses des populations de krill.


Dans ce cas l, on n'intitule pas son article "Krill during rapid regional warming" surtout quand justement on assiste  un refroidissement, histoire de faire parler de soi dans la presse. Pour qu'ensuite le journaliste et le pequin moyen le lise, y croit et se fasse contredire voir ridiculiser en public.
Aprs on s'tonne du peu de crdit qu' la communaut scientifique.




> Et vous avez bien sr consulter toutes les sources cits sur Google Scholar avant de poster votre critique ? 
> 
> Je n'ajouterai rien de plus, seabirds vous ayant amplement rpondu sur la pertinence ou non de certaines informations et sur la mthodologie employe.
> 
> "les scientifiques racontent n'importe quoi", on dirait un anti-vaxx de base... 
> 
> Je vous rappelle que vous renvoyez toutes les tudes qu'on vous propose, ainsi que les conclusions d'un consensus de plus de 90% des scientifiques sur la question, en vous basant sur les dire d'un mec dont ce n'est pas le domaine, donc niveau pertinence et qualit de publication...


Et vous avez-vous lu les autres articles  ? avez-vous mme simplement lu cet article en intgralit, j'en doute fort. Vous avez juste vu le gros titre, pos l'quation dans votre tte Krill = climate change = CO2 = global warming, et post ensuite votre lien, parce c'tait ronflant.
Au risque de vous faire ridiculiser alors que vous saviez pertinemment que je prendrais le temps de lire votre article.

Vu que les gens invalidant une tude sont forcment des antivacinations, ma bonne dame, pourquoi n'adressez-vous pas votre remarque  Greenpeace en les accusant eux aussi d'en tre. Ajoutez aussi dans votre lettre des citations inventes, pour faire plus crdible  ::lol::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> avez-vous mme simplement lu cet article en intgralit, j'en doute fort. Vous avez juste vu le gros titre, pos l'quation dans votre tte Krill = climate change = CO2 = global warming, et post ensuite votre lien, parce c'tait ronflant.
> Au risque de vous faire ridiculiser alors que vous saviez pertinemment que je prendrais le temps de lire votre article.


Sauf que vous n'invalidez rien du tout, et que l'article (que oui j'ai lu,) valide bien ce qui est dans le titre. 

D'ailleurs non je n'ai pas vu le gros titre et pos l'quation, pour venir ensuite poster le lien. Suite  votre affirmation sur "le sauvetage des baleines", j'ai t faire des recherches, recherches qui ont montr que la majorit des espces taient toujours grandement menaces du fait des X raisons que je vous ai cites DONT ce problme de Krill. 

Suite  votre seconde affirmation, base sur strictement que dalle, sans prendre le temps de faire la moindre recherche, disant que c'tait peu probable voir mme carrment faux, j'ai fait une seconde srie de recherches rsultant en une foultitude d'articles citant des sources de chercheurs, confirmant mon assertion de dpart.  

Le seul qui se ridiculise ici, c'est vous, en rejetant toutes les tudes qu'on vous propose sous prtexte que vous avez dcidez que ce n'tait pas vrai, et en essayant de tourner en drision vos contradicteurs car vous n'avez pas d'arguments sur la plupart des points qu'ils soulvent (cf vos dernires rponses  seabirds).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Sauf que vous n'invalidez rien du tout, et que l'article (que oui j'ai lu,) valide bien ce qui est dans le titre. 
> 
> D'ailleurs non je n'ai pas vu le gros titre et pos l'quation, pour venir ensuite poster le lien. Suite  votre affirmation sur "le sauvetage des baleines", j'ai t faire des recherches, recherches qui ont montr que la majorit des espces taient toujours grandement menaces du fait des X raisons que je vous ai cites DONT ce problme de Krill. 
> 
> Suite  votre seconde affirmation, base sur strictement que dalle, sans prendre le temps de faire la moindre recherche, disant que c'tait peu probable voir mme carrment faux, j'ai fait une seconde srie de recherches rsultant en une foultitude d'articles citant des sources de chercheurs, confirmant mon assertion de dpart.  
> 
> Le seul qui se ridiculise ici, c'est vous, en rejetant toutes les tudes qu'on vous propose sous prtexte que vous avez dcidez que ce n'tait pas vrai, et en essayant de tourner en drision vos contradicteurs car vous n'avez pas d'arguments sur la plupart des points qu'ils soulvent (cf vos dernires rponses  seabirds).


Bis repetita : n'oublies pas d'adresser copie de ta critique  Greenpeace, de vulgaires antivaxx ngationistes eux aussi accusant  tord l'activit de la pche industrielle qui pourtant n'a jamais caus le moindre tord  la faune.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> eux aussi accusant  tord l'activit de la pche industrielle qui pourtant n'a jamais caus le moindre tord  la faune.


Euh lol ? 

Oui donc c'est bien du troll  ce niveau l de mauvaise foi.

Le chalutage profond, la surpche, etc. etc.  a vous parle ? 

Certes on a enfin commenc  interdire certaines pratiques, mais oser dire que cela n'a jamais caus aucun tord  la faune, faut tre sacrment culott...


Mais oui, dtournez le sujet sur Greenpeace et autres puisque vous n'avez aucun argument sur le reste.

----------


## Seabirds

> Non, vous vous en tenez  votre domaine troit et n'avez pas la curiosit intellectuelle d'tudier la ralit des phnomnes observs.


Cette critique tombe  plat, et plus que tout le reste tmoigne de votre mcomprhension totale de la dynamique scientifique moderne. 

Mon "domaine troit" englobe dj un champ disciplinaire extrmement large, qui recoupe des lments de statistiques baysiennes, machine learning, informatique, cologie, gntique, mathmatiques appliques. Cela requiert videmment une grande curiosit intellectuelle pour explorer, manipuler et fusionner les connaissances issues de ces diffrentes disciplines, et pour autant aucun chercheur srieux n'aurait la prtention de se prtendre expert d'autres chose que de l'intersection prcise  laquelle il ddie sa carrire: il y a dj tellement  apprendre ! 

On sait bien que "l'tude de la ralit des phnomnes observs" dpasse de trs loin la capacit d'un seul homme  manipuler et comprendre l'ensemble des donnes, des mthodologie et des techniques utiles  leur comprhension, ce qui fait de la recherche une activit minemment collaborative, incrmentale, multi-disciplinaire. Cela fait bien longtemps que plus personne ne peut se targuer de comprendre l'intgralit des recherches effectues en sciences naturelles, de la mme manire que plus personne ne peut se targuer de comprendre intgralement la connaissance derrire le comportement d'un ordinateur portable. 

Et ce constat ne discrdite en rien les rsultats et la dynamique de la recherche scientifique, pas plus qu'il n'empche l'utilisation et l'amlioration des ordinateurs. Il discrdite en revanche l'illusion de pouvoir rejeter un corpus de connaissances avec deux requtes google, trois articles et 6 heures de temps.




> Dans ce cas l, on n'intitule pas son article "Krill during rapid regional warming" surtout quand justement on assiste  un refroidissement, histoire de faire parler de soi dans la presse. Pour qu'ensuite le journaliste et le pequin moyen le lise, y croit et se fasse contredire voir ridiculiser en public. Aprs on s'tonne du peu de crdit qu' la communaut scientifique.


Leur tude montre un contrle environnemental sur le recrutement, avec une chute de la densit de juvniles succdant  des anomalies positives du Southern Antarctic Mode (SAM). Des anomalies positives du SAM sont associes  des pisodes rgionaux chauds, venteux et nuageux avec rduction de la banquise, donc oui le titre est adquat. 

Des travaux antrieurs de reconstruction de ces oscillations suggrent que le SAM est actuellement  son extrme le plus positif par rapport au moins aux 1000 dernires annes (avec une augmentation donc d'pisodes rgionaux de rchauffement rapides), et que la tendance actuelle du SAM  osciller plus souvent vers des anomalies positives est entre autres attribuable aux gaz  effet de serre, d'o la question de l'impact ngatif du rchauffement climatique sur les populations de krill, et les questions que cela soulve pour la faune marine et les pcheries dans le futur.

Ce qui ressort de cet change c'est que vous ne matrisez pas les connaissances scientifiques ncessaires  la comprhension de cette littrature, et au fond c'est bien normal, vous n'tes pas du domaine. Ce qui est moins normal c'est le manque d'humilit que vous montrez  vouloir juger de la qualit scientifique d' peu prs n'importe quelle littrature experte avant mme de l'avoir comprise, et votre acharnement  discrditer une communaut scientifique srieuse avec une argumentation par consquent bancale.

Le bon ct, c'est que vous faites preuve d'une relle curiosit scientifique, qui serait tout  fait remarquable si utilise avec bienveillance et humilit.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour une fois un article parle d'un autre gaz que le CO2 !
Le mthane croit de manire alarmante dans latmosphre



> Une hausse inattendue du mthane atmosphrique mondial menace deffacer les gains escompts de lAccord de Paris sur le climat. En avril dernier, la NOAA (National oceanic and atmospheric administration), aux tats-Unis, a publi des donnes prliminaires montrant quun bond historique du niveau mondial de mthane atmosphrique sest produit en 2018. Cette information couronne une vague de donnes scientifiques rcentes et dinformations indiquant que les niveaux de mthane dans latmosphre, auparavant stables, ont augment de faon inattendue ces dernires annes.
> 
> En 2018, le niveau de mthane dans latmosphre a atteint un nouveau sommet historique, marquant la deuxime plus forte hausse dune anne sur lautre enregistre au cours des 20 dernires annes. Plus important encore, le bond en avant de 2018 a prolong une reprise pluriannuelle imprvue de la croissance des niveaux mondiaux de mthane.

----------


## Jipt

> Pour une fois un article parle d'un autre gaz que le CO2 !


Les premires alertes remontent  un gros paquet d'annes (flemme de chercher), et c'est li au drglement climatique, qui rchauffe et dgle le permafrost, qui libre alors le mthane emprisonn.
Ce qui va acclrer le drglement, que du bonheur

----------

